# Ausgewählte TV-/Cap-Tipps (Oktober 2022)



## Anonymos (30 Sep. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 1.(/2.) Oktober 2022:

6.30-7.10, ATV II:
Charmed[: Die andere (Frau) {laut Sender}] (Charmed: [1.5] Other Women; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD (li.) [0:29 0:30 (jew. recht kurz)]

7.20-8.10, NITRO:
Ein Colt für alle Fälle: Die Kratzbürste (The Fall Guy: [1.18 od. 1.19] Child's Play; USA © 1982)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Heather Thomas: sBI [0:06]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]

7.50-9.20, one:
Sommer in Rom (BRD © 2013)
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger: sD [0:52-0:54 0:55 0:56]
Esther Schweins: sNIP & (kurz) sPO- [0:07] & sCT(-) [0:08] & sD [0:14/0:15 0:17] & sNIP [0:27] & sBI [0:33-0:34]
Irina Wrona: sBI [0:33 0:34]
Mala Emde: sBI [0:33-0:35]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI [0:33 0:34]

8.10-9.05, NITRO:
Ein Colt für alle Fälle: Mein Freund Charlie (The Fall Guy: [1.19 od. 1.20] Charlie; USA 1982)
(mind.)
Heather Thomas: sBI [0:08 0:09 0:11 0:15-0:16 0:18-0:20]
Jo Ann Pflug: sBA- [0:08 0:09 0:11 ...]
Suzanne Hunt: sexy ? [0:32]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] bzw. sPO- [0:11 (recht kurz)] bzw. sexy od. sUPS [0:12] bzw. sexy [0:14] bzw. sBI [0:17 0:18] bzw. sexy [0:38]
[(jew.) einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:09] bzw. sBI [0:11]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:10]
[zwei (bzw. eine ?) Unbekannte]: sBI [0:28 (0:30) 0:31]

9.20-10.50, one:
Ein Ferienhaus auf Teneriffa (BRD © 2019)
Anna König: sUPS- [0:46 (recht kurz)] & sD [1:09] & sD(-) (li.) [1:10 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [1:11]
Caro Scrimali: sNIP (re.) [0:42 0:43] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:44-0:46] & sBH- [1:27 (sehr kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:06 1:07]

10.05-11.05, rbb:
Treffpunkt Flughafen: Heißer Tag in Cojimar (DDR(/Cuba) © 1986)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Caridad Ravelo: sD & sNIP [0:19] & sNIP [0:21 (0:23) 0:24 (0:25)] & sBI [0:26-0:27]
[unbekannt ("Esperanza")]: sBI [0:26 0:27]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:25-0:26 0:27]

10.30-12.00, BR:
Da[,] wo wir zu Hause sind (ÖST/BRD © 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Evamaria Salcher: sBA [0:14-0:16]

10.50-12.20, one:
Ein Schnitzel für drei (BRD [2008 od. 2009], © 2010)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Caroline Peters: sCT [1:04/1:05]
Therese Hämer: sD(-) od. sD [0:50 0:51] & PO (li. Hälfte) [0:54]

11.19-12.43, ORF 2:
Die Verzauberung (BRD/ÖST © 2006)
Katharina Abt: (mind.) sD- [0:09] & (mind.) sD- (recht kurz) bzw. sexy (?) [0:42/0:43] & sD [0:46] & OO+ od. PU & PO(-?) [0:54 (jew. recht kurz)]
Katharina Müller-Elmau: (s)BA [0:30] & sNIP [(0:47) 0:48]

[...]

20.15-21.35, zdf_neo:
OTTO - _Der Film_ (BRD © 1985)
Jessika Cardinahl: OH & sNIP- od. sCT- [1:08] & sNIP [1:09] & sexy (?) [1:09 1:10]
[unbekannt]: PU [0:08] & OO (rO) [0:56]

20.15-21.45 und 2.15-3.45, WDR:
Vorwärts immer! (BRD © 2017)
Josefine Preuß: sD(-) [0:03 (0:04)] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:05 0:06]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO- (lO-) bzw. PO (od. nur Männer?) bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:01 (jew. kurz)]

20.15-22.25 (auch Sonntag, 12.40-14.45), ATV II:
Schlussmacher {letztes "s" gespiegelt} (BRD 2012)
Anna Bederke: (mind.) OH- [1:05/1:06]
Catherine de Léan: OH [0:13] (& OH- ? [1:02])
Genija Rykova: sBH (mit sD bzw. sD[-]) [0:59 1:03-1:04 (1:05)]
Manuela Wisbeck: sD(-) [0:50(kurz) 0:52] & sD [0:54 0:55 (0:56) 0:56/0:57]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBH [0:15]

20.15-23.30 und 1.45-4.15, PULS 4:
The Dark Knight Rises (USA/GB 2012)
Anne Hathaway: sexy ? [ca. 0:48 2:12 2:24]
Marion Cotillard: sWS (sNIP) [ca. 1:09]
[mehrere (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

21.35-23.00, zdf_neo:
OTTO - der NEUE Film (BRD © 1987)
Ute Sander: sexy [0:19 (0:40?)] & sD [1:16 (recht kurz)]

21.45-23.15, WDR:
Die Frau vom Checkpoint Charlie, Teil 1 (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Veronica Ferres: sBA (von hint.) (bzw. sBA-) [0:22(-0:23)] & "nPU-NA" [0:51]

22.00-23.30, BR:
HERZBLUT - Ein Kluftingerkrimi - Nach dem Roman von VOLKER KLÜPFEL und MICHAEL KOBR (BRD © 2016)
Sushila Sara Mai: sD [0:38-0:39]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (entfernt) sBH (?) bzw. sexy bzw. sBH (od. "sB") [0:10] bzw. sexy ? bzw. sBH- (li. Hälfte) [0:39] bzw. sexy (auf Fotos) [(1:00) 1:06]

ca. 22.15-0.30 (auch Sonntag, ca. 7.45-10.05), SAT.1:
Urlaubsreif (Blended; USA 2014)
Bella Thorne: sexy (Sport-BH)
Jessica Lowe: sD
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. ...
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) bzw. Szenenbeschreibungen)

22.45-1.05, RTL ZWEI:
Criminal Squad (Den of Thieves; USA 2018)
(mind.)
Meadow Williams: sBH u./od. OH ? [ca. 1:13] & OO & PO [ca. 1:14 (kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.50-0.55, VOX:
Pitch Black - Planet der Finsternis (Pitch Black = The Chronicles of Riddick: Pitch Black; USA(/AUS?) 2000)
Radha Mitchell: sD [ca. 0:32] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.00-0.30, zdf_neo:
OTTO - _Der Ausserfriesische_ (BRD © 1989)
(mind.)
Christine Neubauer: sD [0:32(recht kurz) 0:34 1:24]
[unbekannt]: "sB" od. sBH [(1:08- )1:09]
[drei Unbekannte]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:07]

23.07-0.41 (auch Sonntag, 2.02-3.35), ORF 2:
Der Bulle von Tölz: Strahlende Schönheit (BRD © 2003)
Gesche Tebbenhoff: ([mind.] sD- bzw.) sD [(0:00/)0:01 (0:19/)0:20] & sD [0:35 (2x recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:41]
Jasmin Gerat: sD (li.) [0:50 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:07 (recht kurz)] bzw. OO+ [0:08] (jew. auf Foto auf Comp.-Bildsch.)

23.30-0.55, BR:
SCHUTZPATRON - Ein Kluftingerkrimi - Frei nach Motiven des Romans von VOLKER KLÜPFEL und MICHAEL KOBR (BRD © 2016)
Sushila Sara Mai: sD [0:13 1:25]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH(-) [1:25] bzw. sBH (von re. Seite) [1:26]
[einige Unbekannte]: (etw. entfernt) ... bzw. sBH [0:13]

23.30-1.45, PULS 4:
Suicide Squad (Suicide Squad = Task Force X; USA(/CAN?) 2016)
(mind.)
Cara Delevingne: sBH [ca. 0:34] & (mind.) sexy [ca. 0:41]
Margot Robbie: ... [ca. 0:11] & sBH & sPO- [ca. 0:46] & sBH ? [ca. 1:07]
(z.T. gemäß Bildern; (vlt. auf "Extended Cut" beruhende) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin;
Manches kommt wahrsch. nur in der gut 10 Min. längeren "Extended Version" des Films vor)

23.35-1.25 und 2.45-4.25, SRF zwei:
Die Bourne[-]Verschwörung {wenn wie RTL(-ZWEI)-Version; oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): The Bourne Supremacy - Die Bourne[-]Verschwörung} (The Bourne Supremacy; USA/BRD 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franka Potente: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:12 (0:17)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy (bzw. sBA ?)

23.46-1.38, ORF 1:
Bridget Jones’ Baby (Bridget Jones’s Baby / Bridget Jones Baby; GB/USA/FRA 2016)
(mind.)
Renée Zellweger: sBH [ca. 0:21] & (s?)PO od. ... ? & sBA (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[... Unbekannte]: OO (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

0.20-0.45, Disney Channel:
dharma & greg: gefühlspoker (dharma & greg: [1.23] Invasion of the Buddy Snatcher; USA 1998)
Jenna Elfman: sNIP [0:03] & sD(-) [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sBI (recht kurz) & sD(+?) [0:05]

0.25-2.05, SRF 1:
Coogans großer Bluff (Coogan’s Bluff; USA © 1968)
(mind.)
Diana Rose od. Marya Henriques od. [unbekannt]: OO & (seitl.) PO [1:02] bzw. PO & OO od. PU [1:03 1:04]
Melodie Johnson: (teilw. viel) sD [(0:07) 0:08-0:09 0:10-0:11]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [1:00] bzw. ... bzw. sPO (fast PO) [1:01] bzw. ... [1:02]
[drei Unbekannte]: OO [1:02]

0.30-1.55, zdf_neo:
OTTO - DER LIEBESFILM (BRD © 1992)
Jessika Cardinahl: sexy (Unterhose von hint.) [0:45 (recht kurz)] & sexy [1:00] & OH- [(1:01/)1:02] & sUPS- [1:18 (sehr kurz)] & sUPS [1:19 (recht kurz)]
Marie-Christine Herriger ?: sexy bzw. (recht kurz) sPO- (re.) [0:58-0:59]
Ruth Maria Kubitschek (60): (mind.) sD- [1:15 1:16 1:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH+ (OO- (rO-) ?) bzw. OH(-) (li.) [0:13]
[(max.) sechs Unbekannte (vom MDR Deutschen Fernsehballett)]: sexy (?) [1:14 1:15-1:16 1:17 1:18] bzw. {eine} sD (li.) [1:14 (recht kurz)] bzw. {eine} sPO- (re.) [1:15 (recht kurz)] bzw. {zwei bzw. mind. zwei} sUPS [1:15 1:16 1:17 (jew. kurz)] bzw. {eine} sD(-) & sPO- [?] (re.) [1:16 (jew. recht kurz)] bzw. {eine} sD(-) [1:16]

ca. 0.30-2.15 und 3.45-5.15, SAT.1:
Dirty Cops - War on Everyone (War on Everyone; GB 2016)
Stephanie Sigman: sBI od. sBH od. "sB" (& sexy ?)
Tessa Thompson: sBH (od. zumind. sexy (Unterhose)) (& ... ?) [ca. 0:24]
[... Unbekannte]: OO
(jeweils gemäß (z.T. widersprüchlichen) Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.40-3.28, Das Erste:
Casino (USA/FRA 1995)
Millicent Sheridan: PO & OO- [0:18]
Sharon Stone: sexy [1:20/1:21] & sexy od. sUPS [2:05] & sD [2:08] & sBH [2:15] & sD(-) (nur bei Mr. Skin verzeichnetes Oops- ist bei normaler Betrachtung nicht wahrnehmbar oder infolge "ungünstigen" Bildformats nicht mehr vorhanden)
[einige Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB"

0.40-2.20 und 3.50-5.35, ATV II:
Robin Hood & ich (BRD 2013)
Laura Osswald: sD (re.) (recht kurz) (bzw. sD[-]) [1:12(/1:13)] & sNIP [1:16 (1:19? 1:23 1:24)]
Nadja Becker: sD [0:17 0:18 (0:22 0:26[kurz])] & OH- (?) [1:02 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [1:05]

0.41-2.11, ORF 2:
Inspektor Jury: Mord im Nebel - Nach dem Roman „Inspektor Jury Lichtet {so} den Nebel“ von Martha Grimes (BRD/ÖST(/IRL) © 2015)
Olga von Luckwald: sD [(nur) 1:27]

0.45-2.15, WDR:
Willkommen bei den Honeckers (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Cornelia Gröschel: sexy [0:05] & sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:18-0:19]

1.10-1.20, rbb:
Die unsichtbare Frau (BRD © 2019)
Anna Grisebach: sBH [0:05/0:06] & PU & PO [0:06-0:08]

1.25-2.45 und 4.25-5.45, SRF zwei:
Premium Rush (USA 2012)
Dania Ramirez: sNIP [ca. 0:13 0:47] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.55-3.20, zdf_neo:
Otto - Der Katastrofenfilm (BRD o.J. [1999 od. 2000])
Eva Blum: sBI (z.T. mit sD[-]) [0:37-0:38]
Eva Hassmann: NA (od. zumind. OH [re.]) [0:31] & sD [1:10 1:11 1:13(kurz) (1:14) 1:15 (1:17 1:22[kurz])]
Michaela Hanser: sBH- (re. Hälfte) [0:38 (sehr kurz)]
Petra-Marie Cammin oder Susanne Schwab: sBA [0:37(-0:38)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH od. "sB" bzw. sexy {nicht sPO} bzw. sBH (mit sD) [0:22] bzw. (mind.) sD- bzw. sexy bzw. sD [0:23]

ca. 2.15-3.45 und 5.40-7.25, SAT.1:
Playing It Cool (USA 2014)
Aubrey Plaza: sBH & (sehr? kurz) Oops- [ca. 0:29]
Michelle Monaghan: OH(-/+?) & (zumind. etw.) sBH [ca. 0:56]
Precious Chong: sBH(-) (mit sD[-])
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.55-4.25, ORF 2:
Klinik _UNTER _ Palmen: Zurück ins Leben (ÖST od. BRD © [19]95)
Julia Kent: sWS (sNIP) & (mind.) sD- [0:22-0:23]
Sonja Kirchberger: sD(-) [0:23] & sBA & (kurz) sPO- (li.) [0:25] & sNIP (re.) [0:51] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:59] & sD [1:01/1:02 1:03-1:05 1:07 1:09(-1:10) 1:11]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; von li. Seite) [0:07]

3.15-4.40, RTL ZWEI:
Die Fährte des Grauens (Primeval; USA 2007)
Brooke Langton: sBH (& (kurz) PO-) [0:46-0:47]


----------



## Anonymos (1 Okt. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 2.(/3.) Oktober 2022:

5.55-7.25, mdr:
Ein Vater zum Verlieben (BRD © 2001)
Johanna Klante: sD(-) [1:12 (recht kurz)]
Rita Russek: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:31 (recht kurz)]

6.00-6.40 und 5.10-6.05, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Zu viel Liebe (BRD 2013)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:11] & sBH [0:12(mit sD) 0:15(recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:32 0:33]
[einige Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. sBH (z.T. mit sD) bzw. OO bzw. sBH & sPO [0:17-0:18 0:20]

8.30-9.25, NITRO:
Ein Colt für alle Fälle: Die brasilianische Gräfin (The Fall Guy: [2.1] Bail and Bond; USA 1982)
Pamela Susan Shoop: sNIP & (mind.) sD- (gemäß Bild)

8.45-9.35, one:
Der Dicke: Auf der Suche (BRD © 2012)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Astrid Meyerfeldt (50+): sNIP (li.) [0:04] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:12/0:13]
Sabine Postel (50+): sD (re.) [0:14/0:15]

10.05-11.15, rbb:
Treffpunkt Flughafen: Italienisches Zimmer - afrikanische Nacht (DDR(/Cuba) © 1986)
Marijam Agischewa: PU & PO [0:52] & sD od. sD(-) (li.) [0:55 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:31] bzw sexy [0:41] bzw. OO (rO) [0:49 (recht kurz)]

10.55-12.40, ATV II:
Voll verheiratet (Just Married; USA/BRD 2003)
Brittany Murphy: sD [0:01 0:03 (0:08 0:22/0:23 0:24 0:25/0:26)] & sexy (?) [0:49 0:51/0:52]
Valeria [= Valeria Andrews]: sBH bzw. OH(+?) [1:11/1:12]

11.10-12.45, zdf_neo:
_Immenhof _- DAS ABENTEUER EINES SOMMERS (BRD(/BEL) © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Leia Holtwick: sBI (& (kurz) sPO-) [0:29-0:30]

11.25-13.15, RTL UP:
Edgar Wallace: Die Tote aus der Themse (BRD 1971)
Brigitte Skay: sCT [0:25 0:26 od. 0:25/0:26 0:27] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) & (mind.) sCT- (re.) [0:52] & OO [0:57 (recht kurz)] & sexy od. OH- [0:57 od. 0:58]
Ingrid Steeger: OO [0:06 0:08(2x) od. 0:06 0:08 0:09]
Petra Schürmann: sexy [1:18-1:20 1:22 od. 1:19 1:20-1:21 1:22 1:23]
Uschi Glas: sNIP- [1:13]
[(jew.) unbekannt (darunter Evelyne Traeger ?)]: sD od. OH bzw. sBH (mit sD) [0:06 od. 0:07] bzw. Oops od. OO- bzw. OH bzw. sBH [0:07] bzw. PU od. OO+ bzw. OO (auf projiz. Fotos) [0:36] bzw. sBI od. sBH (auf Foto) [0:37]
(es gibt mind. zwei leicht abweichende Versionen dieses Films)

13.10-15.40, arte:
Der Untergang (BRD/ÖST/ITA(/RUS?) © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Maria Semenova: OO [0:50 1:20]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [(1:19/)1:20]
(weitere Nacktszenen soll es nicht geben)

13.15-14.45 (auch Montag, 6.30-8.00), rbb:
Unser Pappa: Herzenswünsche (BRD © 2004)
Mareike Lindenmeyer: sexy (Unterhose) & sNIP [0:38]
Tatjana Blacher: sNIP (re.) [0:36]
[(noch ?) unbekannt (1)]: sNIP [1:11] & sUPS & sNIP- [1:13]
[(noch ?) unbekannt (2)]: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [1:13/1:14]

14.03-15.30, Das Erste:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: Seychellen (ÖST?/BRD © 2006)
(Anja Kruse: (s)BA(-) od. eher Kleid [0:26])
Miriam Morgenstern: (mind.) sD- [1:04 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [1:22-1:23]
Radost Bokel: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:02] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:40]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:21]
[(jew.) einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:01 1:24 1:26]
[vier Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH [1:27]

14.33-16.03, ORF 2:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Die Rose von Kerrymore (BRD(/ÖST) © 2001)
Cecilia Kunz: sNIP [0:40(kurz) 1:08-1:09 (1:10 1:11 1:12?)]
Jenny Jürgens: sWS (sCT) [0:39]

14.35-16.10, one:
Kiss the Coach (Playing for Keeps; USA 2012)
Uma Thurman: sBH (mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:54] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

15.20-15.45, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Frettchen, fass! (TWO and a half MEN: [10.6] Ferrets, Attack!; USA 2012)
Melanie Lynskey: sD [0:01-0:04]

15.30-17.00, Das Erste:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL: Indien (ÖST?/BRD © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Marijam Agischewa: sBA [0:28 (1:17)]
Marion Kracht: sBI [0:21 (recht kurz)]

15.45-16.10, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Menschenflüsterin (TWO and a half MEN: [10.7] Avoid the Chinese Mustard; USA 2012)
Miley Cyrus: sexy [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) [0:11] & sD [0:15 0:16-0:17] & (mind.) sD- [0:19]

16.02-17.31, 3sat:
Ein Reihenhaus steht selten allein (BRD © 2013)
Dagmar Nies [eigtl. Nieß]: sBI (mit sD[-]) [0:02 0:10 0:11(Bik.-Obertl.)] & sBI & sPO(-) [0:17 (recht kurz)] & sBI & (kurz) (mind.) sPO- [0:34] & sBI (mit sD) [0:39] & sPO(-) & sBI (etw. Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [1:16] & sBI (mit sD) [1:23]
Felicitas Woll: sexy (Unterhose) [0:51] & sD(-) [1:13 (recht kurz)] & sBH(-) [1:16 (recht kurz)]
Michelle Barthel: sD [0:55]
Ulrike C. Tscharre: sD(-) (re.) [0:09 (sehr kurz)] & sNIP [0:29] & sBH [0:52 1:11] & sexy (?) [1:21]

16.35-18.40, ORF III:
Blues Brothers 2000 (USA 1998)
(mind.)
Erykah Badu: sD(-) [1:33]
Shann Johnson: sPO & sBI od. "sB" [0:18/0:19] & "sB" od. ... [0:23]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:25] bzw. sexy (od. ~"sB") [1:36 (1:39)]
[einige bzw. zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sPO u./od. sBI od. sBH od. "sB" [0:18/0:19 0:21-0:22 0:23 0:27{eine} 0:28-0:29 (0:30)]
[vier Unbekannte]: sBI [0:45]

17.31-19.00, 3sat:
Neues aus dem Reihenhaus (BRD © 2016)
Julia Richter: sD+ [0:01] & NA (?) & {andere Szene} sNIP (re.) [0:46] & OH(-) [0:49 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:56]

17.55-20.15, Tele 5:
_Saphirblau_ - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Kerstin Gier (BRD © 2014)
Maria Ehrich: sBH (z.T. mit sD) (& (recht kurz) OH(-) od. ~sD(-)) [0:39-0:40] & OH(-) od. sD (li.) [0:40] & sBH (mit sD) [0:47-0:48] & sD od. sD(-) [1:08 (1:09 1:11) 1:12 1:13 1:14(-)1:15(-)1:16 (1:18 1:19)] & sD(-) [1:40 1:41] & (mind.) sD-
[einige (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sD(-)

18.55-19.20 (auch Montag, 16.55-17.25), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Arm, aber schön (TWO and a half MEN: [10.8] Something My Gynecologist Said; USA 2012)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:00-0:01]

19.20-19.45 (auch Montag, 17.25-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Paparazzi-Falle (TWO and a half MEN: [10.9] I Scream When I Pee; USA 2012)
April Bowlby: sBI (auf Foto) [0:03] & sD (re.) [0:04-0:05]

20.05-22.30 und 1.35-3.45, SRF zwei:
Skyfall (GB/USA 2012)
Bérénice Lim Marlohe: sD (re.) [0:55] & sD(-) [0:58] & NA (bzw. OH[-?]) [1:03(-1:04)] & sD [1:14] & sD(-) [1:15 1:16]
Tonia Sotiropoulou: NA+ (seitl. PO- ?) [0:20] {nicht PO}
[... Unbekannte]: ... ? [0:13 0:14 (jew. = Vorsp.)

20.15-21.45 (auch Montag, 23.15-0.45), zdf_neo:
Go Trabi Go (BRD © 1991)
Claudia Schmutzler: OH+ (bzw. sexy) [0:00(/0:01)] & sexy [0:03] & sPO [0:04] & sexy [0:10] & sNIP [0:11 0:12] & sexy [0:13-0:15] & sNIP- [0:15] & OH {nicht NA} [0:16] & sexy [0:19] & sNIP [0:19(kurz) (0:22)] & sD [0:28 0:29 (0:32)] & sexy [(0:37) 0:42 0:43] & sD(-) od. sD [0:44] & (sPO- &) sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:46-0:48] & sCT- [0:55 0:56 0:57] & sNIP (re.) [0:59 (recht kurz)] & sNIP od. sCT- [1:00] & sNIP od. sCT- & (2x kurz) sD [1:01] & sNIP (li. bzw. re.) [1:02 1:07(kurz)]
Marie Gruber: sexy od. sBH-- [0:28] & sBA-- [0:32/0:33] & sBA [0:48-0:49]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:59 (recht kurz)] bzw. sD [1:08]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: PU (& PO) bzw. OO [0:27-0:28 0:29-0:30]

20.15-22.00 und 2.45-4.15, ServusTV:
Miss Pettigrews großer Tag (Miss Pettigrew Lives for a Day; GB/USA © 2007)
Amy Adams: sNIP [(0:06?) 0:07 0:10 0:11 0:12 0:13 0:14 0:15 0:16] & NA od. PO- ? [0:17] & (mind.) sD- [0:25] & (NA bzw.) (seitl.) PO (recht kurz) [(0:45/)0:46] & sBH [0:47]
[(mind.) drei Unbekannte]: sBH(-) {mind. zwei} [0:28/0:29] bzw. sBH {eine} [0:30 0:33] bzw. sexy bzw. sBH(-) [0:32-0:33]

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Hochzeitstag (BRD © 2022)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anja Antonowicz: sD (li.) [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (re.) [0:01 (recht kurz)] & sNIP- [0:18 0:19 0:20] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [1:02 (recht kurz)] & sexy (Unterhose) [1:03]

20.15-21.45, one:
GRIESSNOCKERL[-]AFFÄRE (BRD(/ÖST) © 2017)
(Lilith Stangenberg und Lisa Maria Potthoff nix)
Melanie Reischl {laut IMDb; nicht im Absp.}: sD [0:08 0:09]

21.45-23.20 (auch Montag, 0.45-2.20), zdf_neo:
Das war der wilde Osten (BRD © 1992)
Claudia Schmutzler: sNIP [0:01] & sexy [0:03 0:04 0:06 0:08 0:09 0:10] & sPO & "sB" od. sBH [1:00/1:01 1:01-1:02 1:03] & sexy (?) [1:04] & sPO(-) (& (sehr kurz) sD(-) ? [re.]) [1:23]
Gerit Kling: sexy (?) [0:09/0:10] & "sB" & sPO [1:00 1:01] & "sB" [1:02 1:03]
Marie Gruber: sD(-) [1:20]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Poster od. Plakat) [0:36]

21.46-23.14, 3sat:
es {so} kommt noch besser (BRD © 2015)
Claudia Eisinger: sD [0:32-0:34 (1:23)]

22.00-22.50 und 0.30-1.20, VOXup:
Magnum P.I.[: Unter Brüdern] (Magnum P.I.: [1.8] Die He Said; USA © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung (fast nur 1. Hälfte):}
Perdita Weeks: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:00]

22.20-23.05 und 1.20-2.10, rbb:
Morden im Norden: Bilder des Todes (BRD © 2019)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Anne Werner: sBH (anfangs mit sD) [0:01/0:02]
(0:06 nix)

22.30-0.35 und 3.45-5.40, SRF zwei:
Terminator: Dark Fate (Terminator: Dark Fate / Terminator: Destino oscuro / Terminátor: Sötét végzet; USA/ESP/HUN 2019)
Mackenzie Davis: PO [ca. 0:05 1:01(kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.13-1.25, ORF 1:
Catch Me If You Can {oder (laut IMDb): Catch me if you can - Mein Leben auf der Flucht} (Catch Me If You Can; USA/CAN 2002)
Amy Adams: sBH [ca. 1:20]
Ellen Pompeo: OH+ [ca. 0:41]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.14-1.38, 3sat:
Scarface [= Scarface - Toni, das Narbengesicht] (Scarface; USA 1983)
Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio: sD od. sD(-) [1:16 1:17] & sD+ [2:13] & OO (lO) od. Oops [2:18 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD-
Michelle Pfeiffer: sBA [(1:05-)1:06 (1:07)] & sD od. sD(-) [1:40 1:41] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI
(nur in der 15 Min. längeren Filmversion: Dawnell Bowers [= Sue Bowser] OO & PO)

23.25-1.01, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Papa Was Not A Rolling Stone (FRA 2014)
Doria Achour: OO & sBH (mit sD) (gemäß Bildern)
(laut IMDb gibt es in diesem Film auch "female rear nudity", "female frontal nudity" und "hairy bush“)

0.05-1.45, one:
Die Reise mit Vater - nach einer wahren Geschichte (La drum cu tata / Utazás apánkkal / That Trip We Took with Dad; BRD/RUM/HUN/SWE(/GR?) [2014 od. 2015], © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Marcela Nistor ?: (sexy ? bzw.) sD+ [(0:06-)0:07]
Susanne Bormann: OO [0:58 (recht kurz)]

0.25-2.45, Tele 5:
Creatures from the Abyss (Plankton = Creature dagli abissi; ITA 1994)
Ann Wolf: OO [ca. 0:15 0:53 0:56 1:00] & sBI [fast "the entire film"]
Loren De Palm [= Laura di Palma]: OO [ca. 0:15] & PU & PO [ca. 0:40] & sBI [fast "the entire film"]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)
Sharon Twomey [= Sharon Marino]: sexy (gemäß Bild)

0.45-2.20, arte:
The Untamed (La región salvaje / La région sauvage; MEX/FRA(/NED?) 2016)
Ruth Ramos: PU [ca. 0:07] & OO (rO; im Spiegel) [ca. 0:42] & PU [ca. 1:13]
Simone Bucio: PU [ca. 0:02] & OO- (lO-) [ca. 0:16] & sexy od. sUPS [ca. 1:07] & OO [ca. 1:21 1:29]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin [bei der letzten Szene wohl Verwechslung der Schauspielerinnen])

0.50-2.50, SWR:
Gundermann (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anna Unterberger: OO- (lO-) [0:08] (& nackte Schultern+ (OH- ?) [1:13(-1:14)])

1.05-2.40, SRF 1:
Ein Mann sucht sich selbst (Five Easy Pieces; USA © 1970)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Karen Black: sUPS (vlt. mit nPU- ["nPU-Oops"]) [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sCT [0:46 0:47(kurz)]
Marlena MacGuire: sBH [0:14 0:15]
Sally Ann Struthers: sBH (mit sD) [0:14-0:15] & OO [0:33-0:34]
Susan Anspach: OH [ca. 1:10 (recht kurz)]

1.45-3.10, zdf_neo:
_Piratensender_ POWER PLAY {so} (BRD o.J. [1981 od. 1982])
Katja Flint: sexy (Slip) [1:11 1:12] & OH+ (re.) [1:12] & sexy [1:13]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf schw.-w. Zeitungsfoto) [0:24]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBI (eine mit sD [li.]) [0:19]
[einige bzw. (mind.) eine Unbekannte]: sexy ? [1:15 1:16]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO (eine fast nur rO) [1:12/1:13]
[(mind.?) zwei Unbekannte]: sD [0:10]

2.47-3.29, ORF 1:
Lethal Weapon: Die Doppelbaileys (Lethal Weapon: [2.14] Double Shot of Baileys; USA 2018)
Alisha Wainwright: sBH [0:00] (gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

3.10-4.30, zdf_neo:
Die Supernasen (BRD o.J. [1983])
Andrea L’Arronge: sD [(0:43) 0:44-0:45]
Susann [B.] Winter: OO [0:23(rO) 0:24(kurz) 0:25]
Thea Gottschalk: sexy [0:50 0:51 0:52/0:53 1:00/1:01 1:02]
[unbekannt (1)]: OO (auf Kalenderfoto) [0:02 0:11 0:19/0:20 0:21 0:24 0:25 0:26]
[unbekannt (2)]: OO (auf Poster) [(0:02 0:21) 0:26]
[unbekannt (3)]: OO (lO) (auf Poster) [(0:02 0:20 0:21) 0:25 0:26]
[unbekannt (4)]: OO (auf Poster) [0:20 (0:21) 0:24 0:26]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sNIP [0:19] bzw. sD (re.) [0:28 (sehr kurz)]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA [1:14]
[vier bzw. drei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" (z.T. mit sD) [0:46-0:47 0:49]

3.15-4.45, ZDF:
Die Tote ohne Alibi (BRD © 2011)
{Daten der ungekürzten Filmversion (1 Std. und 44 1/2 Min.):}
Marleen Lohse: OH [0:32(-0:33)] & sD [0:58-0:59] & (mind.) OH- [1:12] & (sBH- mit) sD [1:13] & sexy [1:20 (1:21)] & sD(-) [1:42(kurz) 1:43/1:44(= Absp.)]
[unbekannt ("Michaela")]: sBH (& sPO[-]) [0:04/0:05]
[unbekannt ("Myriam")]: sexy (Slip) (auf Foto) [1:03]
[unbekannt ("Rachel")]: OO (lO) (auf Foto) [0:05 (1:05 [sehr kurz])]
[unbekannt]: sPO & sBH(-) [0:05]

4.15-5.00, ATV II:
Der letzte Bulle: Wer findet, der stirbt (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Sonja Kirchberger: sNIP (& sD-) [0:01-0:02] (& sexy ? [0:18])

4.30-6.05, zdf_neo:
2 NASEN TANKEN _SUPER_ [= Zwei Nasen tanken Super - Die Supernasen II {laut IMDb}] (BRD o.J. [1984])
Sonja Tuchman {hier so}: sD(-) [1:16] & sD (li.) [1:19 (sehr kurz)] & OH(-) [1:21] & sD [1:24 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:55] & sD bzw. OH(-) [0:56-0:57] (Name vlt. im Abspann)
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:22/0:23]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sBI [0:48/0:49 0:49/0:50]

4.50-6.20, hr:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Familienbande (BRD © 2020)
Franziska Troegner (60+): sD(-) [0:56]
Morgane Ferru: sD [0:25 (0:26 0:27)]


----------



## Anonymos (2 Okt. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 3.(/4.) Oktober 2022:

5.45-6.40, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Wunderkinder (BRD 2005)
Elena Uhlig: sBH [0:25 (recht kurz)]

5.50-6.30, VOX:
CSI:NY: Freier Fall (CSI:NY: [3.1] People with Money; USA 2006)
Charity Rahmer: sBH od. "sB"
Heidi Moneymaker: sBH & OH+
Katie Gill: sBH (als Leiche)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung)

6.05-6.45 und 5.30-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Gutes tun (BRD 2013)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [(0:16) 0:17] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) [0:11 0:12] bzw. sBH od. ... [0:12]

ca. 6.35-8.25, kabel eins:
Teuflisch (Bedazzled; USA/BRD 2000)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Elizabeth Hurley: sD(-) [0:10(kurz) 0:17ff.] & sBI [0:40] & sexy [0:47 0:48] & sD [(1:13) 1:15/1:16] & sBI [1:16] & (mind.) sD-
Frances O'Connor: sD(-) [1:05]
[einige kaum Identifizierbare (wahrsch. Brigid Burns, Eboni (Y.) Nichols, Gigi Chavoshi, Gloria Rodriguez, Hope Wood, Joelene Walker, Katy Quinealty [= Katy Durham], Michelle Boehle, Natalie Hohalek u./od. Susie Shoemaker [jew. "Cheerleader / Dancer"])]: sexy [0:47 0:48]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sBI bzw. sexy [0:17/0:18]

7.15-8.45, one:
Ein Schnitzel für drei (BRD [2008 od. 2009], © 2010)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Caroline Peters: sCT [1:04/1:05]
Therese Hämer: sD(-) od. sD [0:50 0:51] & PO (li. Hälfte) [0:54]

7.15-8.45, WDR:
Die Hochzeit meiner Töchter (BRD © 2006)
Grit Stephan: sBH (sCT- ? & mit sD) [1:18]
Marita Marshall [eigtl. Marschall]: sexy [0:45 (0:46?)] & sNIP (li.) [(1:03) 1:04]
Susanna Simon: sD (li.) [0:18] & sNIP- (li.) [0:29]
Tina Ruland: sD [(0:22 0:23) 0:42 (0:43)] & sNIP [0:59] & sD(-) (li.) [1:20]

7.20-9.00, NDR:
Eva über Bord (BRD © 2016)
Julia Hartmann: sexy (Sport-BH) od. sBH & (mind.) OH- [0:00 (jew. recht kurz)] & OH(-) [0:07] & sexy [0:10] & sexy (Sport-BH) od. sBH [0:17 0:18 0:20 0:21-0:22] & ~sBA mit sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [1:01 1:02] & sexy [1:03 (2x recht kurz)] & sexy (Sport-BH) od. sBH [1:06 1:07] & sexy [1:08 1:10] & OH- [1:20]

7.20-8.15, VOX:
CSI - Den Tätern auf der Spur {oder: CSI: Vegas}: Wunden der Weihnachtsnacht (CSI: Crime Scene Investigation: [14.11] The Lost Reindeer; USA 2013)
Alexis Krause: sD(-) (gemäß Bild und ~Szenenbeschreibung)

7.45-9.05, zdf_neo:
OTTO - _Der Film_ (BRD © 1985)
Jessika Cardinahl: OH & sNIP- od. sCT- [1:08] & sNIP [1:09] & sexy (?) [1:09 1:10]
[unbekannt]: PU [0:08] & OO (rO) [0:56]

ca. 8.25-10.10, kabel eins:
Taxi (FRA 1997)
Emma Sjöberg [= Emma (Sjöberg-)Wiklund]: sexy [0:18/0:19 (0:26) 1:06] & sD [1:20]
Marion Cotillard: sD(-) [0:05/0:06] & sBH [0:06/0:07] & PU & PO [0:42 (recht kurz)] & sBH & sD [0:43] & sexy [0:52 1:18] & sD [(1:19 1:20) 1:21]

8.25-9.55, ZDF:
Meine teuflisch gute Freundin (BRD © 2018)
Amina Merai: sexy [(0:42) 0:45(kurz) (0:46 0:49[kurz]) 0:52 0:53 (0:54) 0:56/0:57 1:15]
Matilda März: sexy [(0:41) 0:42(kurz) 0:45(kurz) 0:49 0:52 0:53 0:54 0:56/0:57 (1:15[kurz])]

9.00-10.55 und 3.35-5.25, 3sat:
Zwischen den Zeiten (BRD © 2014)
Amelie Plaas-Link: (mind.) OH- [0:23] & sNIP (re. bzw. li.) [(0:23) 0:24 = 1:46]
Sophie von Kessel: sNIP [0:29] & OH- (?) [1:28 (kurz)]

9.00-10.10, rbb: 
Treffpunkt Flughafen: Eine Lektion für Paul (DDR(/Cuba) © 1986)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Marijam Agischewa: sBI [0:41 0:42 (0:43?)]
Tâm Pham [eigtl. Phan ?] Thi Thanh: sBI [0:41 0:42 (0:43)]
[drei Unbekannte]: sBA [0:41 0:42]

9.00-9.45, NITRO & 19.20-20.15, VOXup: :
LIE TO ME[: Ferienjob] (LIE TO ME: [2.3] Control Factor; USA 2009)
Hayley McFarland: sBI & {andere Szene} sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (gemäß Bildern)

9.05-10.30, zdf_neo:
OTTO - der NEUE Film (BRD © 1987)
Ute Sander: sexy [0:19 (0:40?)] & sD [1:16 (recht kurz)]

9.10-10.45, SRF 1:
Ein Sommer auf Mykonos (BRD(/GR) © 2020)
Valerie Huber: sexy [0:03 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:25/0:26 0:27 0:28-0:29] & sBI (& sPO[-]) [0:29/0:30] & sexy [0:31] & sBI [0:45 1:02-1:04] & sNIP- (re.) [1:10] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:30 0:31] bzw. sBH (re. Hälfte) [1:07]

ca. 10.10-11.50, kabel eins:
TAXi TAXi {so} (Taxi 2; FRA 2000)
Emma Sjöberg [= Emma (Sjöberg-)Wiklund]: sPO [1:11]
Tsuyu {laut IMDb} [= Tsuyu Shimizu]: sUPS [1:12 (1:13?)]

10.30-12.00, zdf_neo:
OTTO - _Der Ausserfriesische_ (BRD © 1989)
(mind.)
Christine Neubauer: sD [0:31(recht kurz) 0:33 1:24]
[drei Unbekannte]: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:07]

10.55-12.35, 3sat:
Zwischen uns die Mauer (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lea Freund: OO [1:04] & (mind.) OH- od. sexy (rückenfr.) [1:05 (kurz)] & sNIP- [1:07(2x) 1:08 (jew. kurz)]

10.59-11.23 (auch Dienstag, 10.35-11.00), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Musical ([scrubs]: [[6.6]] My Musical; USA © 2007)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- [0:06] & sD [0:07] & sD(-) [0:08] & (mind.) sD- [0:22 (= Absp.)]
Stephanie D'Abruzzo: (mind.) sD- [0:04 0:06(kurz) 0:10]

11.15-12.40, SWR:
Schöne Aussicht (BRD © 2007)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Tatiani Katrantzi: sBH [0:43(-)0:44]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:43 0:44]

12.00-13.25, zdf_neo:
OTTO - DER LIEBESFILM (BRD © 1992)
Jessika Cardinahl: sexy (Unterhose von hint.) [0:45 (recht kurz)] & sexy [1:00] & OH- [(1:01/)1:02] & sUPS- [1:18 (sehr kurz)] & sUPS [1:19 (recht kurz)]
Marie-Christine Herriger ?: sexy bzw. (recht kurz) sPO- (re.) [0:58-0:59]
Ruth Maria Kubitschek (60): (mind.) sD- [1:15 1:16 1:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH+ (OO- (rO-) ?) bzw. OH(-) (li.) [0:13]
[(max.) sechs Unbekannte (vom MDR Deutschen Fernsehballett)]: sexy (?) [1:14 1:15-1:16 1:17 1:18] bzw. {eine} sD (li.) [1:14 (recht kurz)] bzw. {eine} sPO- (re.) [1:15 (recht kurz)] bzw. {zwei bzw. mind. zwei} sUPS [1:15 1:16 1:17 (jew. kurz)] bzw. {eine} sD(-) & sPO- [?] (re.) [1:16 (jew. recht kurz)] bzw. {eine} sD(-) [1:16]

12.39-14.07 und 2.06-3.35, 3sat:
Jedes Jahr im Juni (BRD © 2013)
Katharina Wackernagel: sBH (sCT-) & (recht kurz) OO [0:17] & OH- (ob. RÜ) & {andere Szene} sBH (sCT-) [0:19] & sD [0:24 (2x recht kurz)] & OH(-) [0:29 0:30] & OH- (?) [0:51] & sD(-) (li.) [1:16 (recht kurz)] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:26]

12.55-13.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Stadt Der {so} Geister (Charmed: [3.14] The Good, the Bad and the Cursed; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:07-0:08 0:09]

13.25-14.50, zdf_neo:
Otto - Der Katastrofenfilm (BRD o.J. [1999 od. 2000])
Eva Blum: sBI (z.T. mit sD[-]) [0:37-0:38]
Eva Hassmann: NA (od. zumind. OH [re.]) [0:31] & sD [1:10 1:11 1:13(kurz) (1:14) 1:15 (1:17 1:22[kurz])]
Michaela Hanser: sBH- (re. Hälfte) [0:38 (sehr kurz)]
Petra-Marie Cammin oder Susanne Schwab: sBA [0:37(-0:38)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH od. "sB" bzw. sexy {nicht sPO} bzw. sBH (mit sD) [0:22] bzw. (mind.) sD- bzw. sexy bzw. sD [0:23]

13.45-15.15, Das Erste:
Zaun an Zaun (BRD © 2017)
Esther Schweins: sD(-) [(0:15) 0:16] & sNIP [0:23/0:24 (0:26)] & sBH [0:38 (0:39)]

14.07-15.36, 3sat:
Honigfrauen, Teil 1: URLAUB IM PARADIES (BRD(/UNG) © 2017)
Alice Dwyer: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:37-0:38]
Cornelia Gröschel: sBI [0:02-0:03] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:37-0:39] & sBI [1:07-1:09 (1:10)] & sexy (Bik.-Hose) [1:20] & sBI [1:25 1:26 1:27(/1:28)]
Doris Schretzmayer: sBI [(0:53) 0:54-0:55]
Sonja Gerhardt: sBI [0:02-0:03] & sexy [0:07] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [(0:35) 0:37] & sBA & (kurz) sPO- [0:56] & sBI [1:07-1:08 1:09-1:11]
[unbekannt]: sBA & sPO- [0:42 0:43]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

14.20-14.45, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Der Adonis] (how i met your mother: [3.1] Wait for It; USA 2007)
Amanda Loncar: sD(-) [0:08] & ... (im Whirlpool) [0:09] & sD(-) [0:10-0:11]
Cobie Smulders: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:10]
Mandy Moore: sD (wohl kaum OH; im Whirlpool) [0:09] & sD(-) [0:10]

14.30-16.20, ZDF:
Wenn Liebe so einfach wäre (It's Complicated; USA 2009)
Lake Bell: "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:02] & sexy [0:41] & sBH (mit sD) [1:05]
Meryl Streep (fast 60): (s)BH- [0:20/0:21]

14.45-15.10, PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Wir sind nicht von hier] (how i met your mother: [3.2] We're Not from Here; USA 2007)
Cobie Smulders: sexy [0:05] & sD [0:07] & sexy & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:08] (& evtl. OH ? [0:09 (sehr kurz)])
(die anschließende Folge "Angst vorm Dreirad" hat zumind. sD(-)-Szenen)

14.50-16.20, zdf_neo:
Werner Eiskalt (BRD © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Ivonne Schönherr: OH & sPO- bzw. (kurz) OO [0:20-0:21] & OH(-) & sBI (mit sD) [0:22] & sBI (mit sD) [0:23 0:24] & sD(-) [0:25]
Marysol Fernandez: sBI [0:20-0:21 0:22 0:23 0:24] & sD (re.) [0:25]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

15.15-16.45, Das Erste:
Camping mit Herz (BRD © 2019)
Nina Franoszek (50+): sD [0:18]

15.36-17.05, 3sat:
Honigfrauen, Teil 2: VERRAT IM PARADIES (BRD(/UNG) © 2017)
Anja Kling: sBA [0:37/0:38 0:41 0:42]
Cornelia Gröschel: sBI [(0:05-)0:06 0:07-0:08] & sBH [0:26 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:41-0:42]
Sonja Gerhardt: sBI & {andere Szene} sexy [0:00] & sBI [0:02] & sBA [0:30(-0:33)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBA &) sPO(-) bzw. sBI & sPO(-) [0:34]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

15.50-17.25 (auch Dienstag, 8.50-10.25), SRF 1:
Katie Fforde: Ein Haus am Meer (BRD © 2020)
Romina Küper: sUPS [0:24 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:36] & sD (li.) [0:45]
Ulrike Folkerts: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:09 (recht kurz)] (& OH- ? [1:07 (sehr kurz)]) & sNIP (li.) [1:09] (& OH- ? [1:10 (sehr kurz)])
[unbekannt] (wohl kaum Ulrike Folkerts): sBI (von hint.) (auf Foto) [0:26]

16.25-17.15 (auch Dienstag, 12.05-12.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Trauung Mit {so} Hindernissen (Charmed: [3.15] Just Harried; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:30 (0:32 0:33 0:34)]
Shannen Doherty: sexy (BH (?) unter sCT) [0:00 0:01/0:02] & sD(-) [0:14] & sNIP [(0:15-0:16) 0:35]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:12]

16.30-18.45 und 0.00-2.00, RTL:
Asterix & Obelix: Mission Kleopatra (Astérix & Obélix: Mission Cléopâtre; FRA/BRD 2002)
Isabelle Nanty: sD [(0:32 0:33) 0:35(kurz) (0:49)]
Monica Bellucci: sD [0:02-0:03 0:04] & PO- [0:25] & PO(-) [1:01 (kurz)] & (OH bzw.) (kurz) OO- [?] (lO-) [(1:01/)1:02] & sD [1:03-1:04 1:28 1:29 1:33 1:34 1:35]
Noémie Lenoir: "sB" [(mind.) 1:07 1:28 1:29]
[einige Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sexy

17.00-18.30, Das Erste:
Der Kotzbrocken (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sD [0:25 (0:27)] & sBA [0:45 0:46] (& sexy ? [0:58 0:59])
Annika Kuhl: sNIP (re.) [(1:03) 1:04]

17.05-18.34, 3sat:
Honigfrauen, Teil 3: HOCHZEIT IM PARADIES (BRD(/UNG) © 2017)
Anja Kling: sBA [1:23]
Cornelia Gröschel: sBI [0:00]
Sonja Gerhardt: sBI [0:00 (0:34 [etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) 0:35-0:36]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 12.50-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Tod Siegt Immer {so} (Charmed: [3.16] Death Takes a Halliwell; USA 2001)
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:00] & sexy [0:02]

18.34-20.15, 3sat:
KRUSO - Nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von LUTZ SEILER (BRD(/LIT) © 2018)
Amy Benkenstein: sexy [0:41] & (sD (li.) bzw.) OO & PO [(0:45-)0:46]
Lisa Hrdina: sNIP [0:22/0:23 (0:24)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: ... bzw. OO [0:03] bzw. PO bzw. NA (bzw. … ?) [0:47] bzw. NA+ [0:51] bzw. PU [0:51 0:52(kurz)]
[(jew.) (mind.?) zwei Unbekannte]: NA+ [0:05] bzw. OO [0:32(-0:33)]

18.50-19.15 (auch Dienstag, 12.50-13.15), Comedy Central:
modern family: Erinnerungen mit Zukunft (modern family: [5.7] A Fair to Remember; USA © 2013)
Sarah Hyland: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD(-) bzw. sD) [0:03 0:07 0:12]

18.50-19.15 (auch Dienstag, 15.20-15.45), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Klein aber mein (Married with Children: [4.5] He Ain't Much, But He's Mine; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:07 (0:10)]
Katey Sagal: (mind.) sD- [0:21]

19.55-20.15 (auch Dienstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Das Leben ist kein Musical (TWO and a half MEN: [10.13] Grab a Feather and Get in Line; USA 2013)
Brooke D'Orsay: sD(-)
Madison Riley: sBH
Sofia Mattsson: sBH
[unbekannt]: sD
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH

20.15-21.42, 3sat:
Der Palast, Teil 1 [= Folge 1 & Folge 2] (BRD(/POL) © 2022)
(mind.)
Luise Befort: sexy ? [0:31] & sPO- (unter sCT) [0:55 0:56]
Svenja Jung: sexy (Unterhose) [0:17] & sexy [0:31? 1:01] & sPO (unter sCT) bzw. sexy [1:02-1:03] & sCT- ? & OH- (kurz) & sPO (unter Netzartigem) [1:13] & sPO (unter Netzartigem) & OO(-) [1:14] & (mind.) OO- [1:15] & OO & (kurz) sPO (unter Netzartigem) [1:16]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO [0:01(lO) 0:02] bzw. sBH [0:02 (kurz)] bzw. sexy bzw. (kurz) sD (re.) [1:08]
[einige Unbekannte]: "sB" [0:06 0:07]
[viele (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sPO(-) bzw. sPO- (unter Netzartigem) [1:10 (1:11 [kurz]) 1:12]

20.15-21.40, one:
Was gewesen wäre (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christiane Paul: NA [0:03] & sBA [(0:22/0:23) 0:24] & PO bzw. (sehr kurz) OO- (lO-) [0:26/0:27] & sNIP [0:30 0:31 (0:34 0:35) 0:36] & sexy [0:37-0:38] & sBA [0:39(sehr kurz) 0:40(recht kurz)]
Lena Urzendowsky: sBI [0:23]
Mercedes Müller: sBI [0:19-0:20(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:23(/0:24)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:24 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.45, Das Erste:
Das Weiße Haus am Rhein, Teil 1 (BRD(/POL) © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Henriette Confurius: sBH [1:10-1:11]
Pauline Rénevier: OH(+) [0:39/0:40]
[unbekannt]: (mind.) OO- [0:39]

ca. 20.15-23.00 (auch Dienstag, ca. 22.30-1.10), kabel eins:
The Amazing Spider-Man (USA 2012)
Tia Texada: sBH [ca. 0:23] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, hr:
Größer als im Fernsehen (BRD © 2019)
(Janina Fautz: nix)
[(noch ?) unbekannt ("Tatiana Baslinger")]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:21]

20.15-21.45, rbb:
tatort: DAS LEBEN NACH DEM TOD (BRD © 2019)
Elina Vildanova: sPO-- [0:03 (kurz)]

20.15-22.00 (auch Dienstag, 22.25-0.10), ATV:
Miss Bodyguard (Hot Pursuit; USA 2015)
Reese Witherspoon: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:31] & sD (& sUPS ?) [ca. 0:56]
Sofía Vergara: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:31] & sD [ca. 0:56 (1:20)] & sPO- [ca. 1:25 (= Absp.)] & ...
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

21.42-23.13, 3sat:
Der Palast, Teil 2 [= Folge 3 & Folge 4] (BRD(/POL) © 2022)
(mind.)
Luise Befort: sPO (unter Netzartigem) (& (mind.) OH- ?) [0:26-0:27] & sNIP [1:23]
Svenja Jung: sexy [0:01 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sexy (od. sPO-) ? [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sNIP- [0:03] & sexy ? [0:17 (recht kurz)] & OO (rO) [0:34 (recht kurz)] & OH- & sPO(-) [0:35 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:54] & OO- (auf Schw.-W.-Monitor) [1:01 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sPO- (unter Netzartigem) & (sehr kurz) OO- (lO-) [1:14]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sNIP [1:23 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy (Unterhose) bzw. OH [1:13] bzw. OO [1:14] bzw. sNIP [1:23]
[drei Unbekannte]: sexy (?) [1:13]
[(mind.) eine bzw. ... Unbekannte]: sPO- (unter sCT) [0:47 1:23]

21.45-23.15, Das Erste:
Das Weiße Haus am Rhein, Teil 2 (BRD(/POL) © 2021)
Deleila Piasko: sD (re.) [0:42] & OH bzw. (kurz) PO [0:43-0:44]
Henriette Confurius: sBH- [0:00 (kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[zwei Unbekannte]: (mind.) sPO- [0:42]
(Film sonst noch kaum gesehen)

22.00-0.15 (auch Dienstag, 2.15-4.00), ATV:
Chuck und Larry - Wie Feuer und Flamme (I Now Pronounce You Chuck & Larry; USA 2007)
(mind.)
Candace Kita, Jamie Chung, Jina Song, Lena Yada & Tila 'Tequila' Nguyen ("Hooters Girl"): {eine} sD (kurz) bzw. {zwei} sD(-) [0:16] & {alle fünf} sBH (z.T. mit sD bzw. sD[-]) (& {mind. eine} sPO-} [0:19 0:20]
Chandra West: sD [0:20] {kein sBH}
Jessica Biel: sD [0:49 0:50 0:51 0:52 0:53 0:54 0:55] & sexy (BH von hint.) [1:00 (recht kurz)] & (sPO(-) &) sBH (mit sD) [1:01-1:03]
Jessie O'Donohue: sD [0:01-0:02 (0:03)]
Mary Pat Gleason: sD [0:41 (recht kurz)]
Michele Karmin {laut IMDb}: sD [0:24]
Rebecca O'Donohue [= Becky O'Donohue]: sD [0:02-0:03]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH od. "sB" (bzw. sexy ?) [0:54]
(oder - wie bei VOX-Version - überw. eine Minute früher [als bei ZDF-Version])

22.05-23.05, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Zoe (BRD o.J. [2018 od. 2019])
{noch zu überprüfende Daten aus erster Sichtung:}
Gizem Emre: sD(-) ? [0:10] & sexy (Unterhose ?) [0:11 (recht kurz)]

22.10-0.05, arte:
Teufelskreis Alpha (The Fury; USA 1978)
Amy Irving: sBI [ca. 0:09] & sNIP
Melody Thomas (Scott): sBI [ca. 0:09]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI [ca. 0:09]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.45-23.30, BR:
Morden im Norden: Selbstlos (BRD © 2019)
Julia Schäfle: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:39 (sehr kurz)]
Lilly Joan Gutzeit: sBH (als Leiche) [(0:04-)0:05 0:06 0:07]
Nadja Bobyleva: sexy [0:31 (recht kurz)]

ca. 23.00-0.50 (auch Dienstag, ca. 3.05-4.35), kabel eins:
Resident Evil: Extinction (USA/GB/AUS/FRA/BRD 2007)
Milla Jovovich: NA [0:00/0:01] & sexy (?) [0:09/0:10] & NA [0:31] & sexy (?) [0:41] & sNIP [1:11] & NA+ & (wahrsch. Bodydouble) PU [1:17] & sNIP [1:19] & NA [1:23]

23.13-0.39, 3sat:
Der Palast, Teil 3 [= Folge 5 & Folge 6] (BRD(/POL) © 2022)
(mind.)
Luise Befort: sD(-) (li.) [0:05] & sexy [0:06(recht kurz) 0:07 0:45 0:46 0:47 0:48 1:23(recht kurz)]
Svenja Jung: sCT- ? & {andere Szene} sexy (od. sPO-) ? [0:00 (jew. recht kurz)] & OO- (auf Schw.-W.-Monitor) [0:01 (recht kurz)] (jew. innerh. Rückbl.) & OH(-) (li.) & (recht kurz) OH+ (re.) [0:18] & OO (lO) [0:19] & OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:20 (recht kurz)] & NA [0:21] & sexy od. sUPS [0:24] & sNIP- [0:31] & sPO- bzw. sPO(-) (unter Netzartigem) [0:45 0:46 0:47] & NA [0:59 (recht kurz)] & sPO(-) [1:19 (recht kurz)] & sexy [1:22] & OO(-) (lO(-) bzw. (mind.) rO-) & sPO(-) (unter Netzartigem) & (mind.) OO- [1:23 (jew. sehr bzw. recht kurz)]
[etliche bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [0:43-0:44 0:45-0:46 0:47 0:48] & sPO bzw. sPO(-) [1:18/1:19] & sexy bzw. sPO(-) [1:22-1:23]

23.30-0.40, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Eine unruhige Nacht (DDR © 1988)
Claudia Schmutzler: sD & OO (bzw. sD[+?]) [0:56(/0:57)]

23.55-1.30, ZDF:
Berlin Is In Germany {oder (wie 0:41 zu sehen): Berlin is in Germany} (BRD © 2001)
Edita Malovcic: (sPO unter sCT bzw.) OO [(0:22-)0:23] & OO (lO) [0:24] & (mind.) sD- bzw. sexy (Unterhose) & sNIP [0:53-0:55] & sBH- (li. Hälfte) [1:14/1:15]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBH od. "sB" [0:51/0:52]

0.15-2.00, NDR:
Sommer vorm Balkon (BRD © 2005)
Inka Friedrich: sNIP- [0:06] & sD(-) [0:10] & sNIP (li.) [0:22 (0:33?/0:34)] & sD [0:41] & sNIP & OH [0:47] & OO (lO) [0:50]
Nadja Uhl: sexy [0:03 (0:06)] & sD [0:12 0:16 0:32] & sPO (seitl.) & sD(-) [0:34] & sexy [0:41 (0:47)] & sD [0:49] & NA [1:03] & sexy (?) [1:06-1:07 1:08] & sPO & sBH [1:14] & sPO & OH- [1:15] & (mind.) sD- [1:16] & sD(-) [1:17] & (mind.) sD- [1:20] & sexy [(1:26) 1:28(Slip) 1:34] & sD(-) [1:34 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [1:39]
(Daten müssten noch am Video überprüft werden, wofür heute aber keine Zeit)

0.15-3.15, ATV:
King Kong (NZL/USA/BRD 2005)
Naomi Watts: OH od. ... [ca. 1:05 (kurz?)] & sWS- & sD & sNIP [mehrf.] & sUPS (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.39-2.06, 3sat:
12 HEISST: I*·*C*·*H L*·*I*·*E*·*B*·*E D*·*I*·*C*·*H {so} (BRD [2007], © 2008)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Claudia Michelsen: OO (rO & lO-) [0:07 (sehr kurz)] & sNIP (li.) [1:02/1:03] & OO [1:03 1:10 1:11(recht kurz)]

1.20-2.06, ORF 1:
Blackout [Folge 2 {laut IMDb: In der Höhle des Löwen}] (BRD(/Malta) 2021)
Caroline Hartig: sD(-) & OO(-) [am Anfang]
Hannah Hoekstra: sBH- & OH(-) (re.)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung[en])

2.06-2.54, ORF 1:
Blackout [Folge 3 {laut IMDb: Chaos}] (BRD(/Malta) 2021)
Caroline Hartig: PO
Lena Klenke: PO
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

3.15-4.45, WDR:
Willkommen bei den Honeckers (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Cornelia Gröschel: sexy [0:05] & sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:18-0:19]


----------



## Anonymos (4 Okt. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 4.(/5.) Oktober 2022:

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Zwischen den Zeilen (BRD © 2005)
Beate Maes: (mind.?) sD- (re.) [0:03 (recht kurz)] & sNIP- [?] (li.) [0:21 0:22] (& sexy ? [0:32]) & sD [0:33]

ca. 10.00-10.30, PRO 7:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Mein Vollmond]] ([scrubs]: [[8.13]] My Full Moon; USA © 2008)
Eliza Coupe: sBH [0:15]

ca. 10.30-10.55, PRO 7:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Mein Chefchirurg]] ([scrubs]: [[8.16]] My Cuz; USA © 2008)
Kit Pongetti: sBI [0:02]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:07 (recht kurz)]

ca. 10.55-11.25, PRO 7:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Meine 37 Minuten]] ([scrubs]: [[8.17]] My Chief Concern; USA © 2009)
Judy Reyes: sD [0:16]
[zwei bzw. fünf Unbekannte]: sexy [0:16/0:17]

11.20-12.05, ATV II:
Charmed[: Die Sichel des Tartaros] (Charmed: [1.7] Out of Scythe; USA(/CAN) 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD [0:02] & (mind.) sD-
Sarah Jeffery: sD(-) [0:01]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Wohin der Weg mich führt (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Johanna Christine Gehlen: Oops od. OO- (lO-) (im Spiegel) [1:08 (sehr kurz)] (0:44 trotz nasser Kleidung nix)

ca. 13.40-14.35, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Zwischen Den {so} Zeiten (Charmed: [6.10] Chris-Crossed; USA 2003)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:37 (0:38) 0:39]
Marisol Nichols: sD [0:02 0:14-0:15] & OH- [0:20] & sD [0:20-0:21 (0:24) 0:27 0:29 0:30 (0:31 0:33) 0:34 0:35 0:36]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:08 0:09 0:15] & (mind.) OH- [0:26]

14.00-14.50 (auch Mittwoch, 23.05-23.55), TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Kepler(s): L'embrasement (FRA 2019)
Yasmine Lavoine: OO (gemäß Bild)

14.15-16.00, arte:
Barbara (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nina Hoss: sBH [(0:29) 0:30] & (mind.) sD- [1:00 (kurz)] & OH(-) [1:06]
Susanne Bormann: sexy [0:59-1:01]

ca. 14.35-15.35, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Witchstock (Charmed: [6.11] Witchstock; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sBH- [0:03 0:05] & sNIP [0:14 (recht kurz)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:38 0:39]
[unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH [0:10]

ca. 15.35-16.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Perfekte {so} Mann (Charmed: [6.12] Prince Charmed; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:04] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:08/0:09]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(mind.) 0:16 (0:19 0:21)]

15.50-17.25 (auch Mittwoch, 9.30-11.05), SRF 1:
Praxis mit Meerblick: Unter Campern (BRD © 2019)
Anja Antonowicz: sD(-) [1:02 (recht kurz)]
Milena Dreissig: (mind.) sD-
Morgane Ferru: sD [1:18] & (mind.) sD-
Tanja Wedhorn: (mind.) sD-

16.25-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Aller Guten Dinge Sind Neun {so} (Charmed: [3.17] PreWitched; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:10 (0:14) 0:20]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [0:31] & sNIP [(0:32/0:33) 0:37 (0:38) 0:40]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [0:00]

ca. 16.30-17.25 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 13.45-14.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Schlechtes Karma (Charmed: [6.13] Used Karma; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:22] & "sB" [0:23-0:24 0:25] & sD(-) [0:26-0:27] & "sB" [0:27 0:28-0:29 0:32 0:33 0:34-0:35]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD-

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Sieben {so} Todsünden (Charmed: [3.18] Sin Francisco; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:08] & sD(-) [0:09] & sexy [0:10]

18.05-19.00, ZDF:
soko köln: PARTY BIS ZUM BITTEREN ENDE (BRD © 2022)
Charleen Deetz: sexy [0:11-0:12] & OH (vlt. NA) [0:15] & sNIP (?) [0:18-0:19] & sexy (?) [0:26 0:40(recht kurz)] & sNIP (?) [0:42 (recht kurz)]

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Wer hat in meinen Busch gepinkelt? (TWO and a half MEN: [10.14] Run, Steven Staven! Run!; USA 2013)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:07 0:17-0:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [(0:12) 0:13]

ca. 18.20-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.35-16.30), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Bezaubernde Phoebe (Charmed: [6.15] I Dream of Phoebe; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:00 0:02 0:07 0:09 0:13] & sexy [0:15 0:16 0:17 0:18] & sD(-) [0:22] & sexy [0:23 0:24-0:25] & sD(-) bzw. sexy [0:28-0:30] & sexy [0:31]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:11]
Saba Homayoon: sexy [(0:04) 0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09 (0:12/)0:13 0:14]

18.50-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Ein Computer würde helfen... (Married with Children: [3.20] The Computer Show; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:06 0:10 0:11]

19.20-20.15, VOXup:
LIE TO ME: Leiche im Keller (LIE TO ME: [2.6] Lack of Candor; USA 2009)
Arlene Tur: sBH od. sBI & OH- [innerh. einer Szene] (gemäß Bild)

19.55-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Vorteil: Fettes, fliegendes Baby (TWO and a half MEN: [10.16] Advantage: Fat, Flying Baby; USA 2013)
Brooke D'Orsay: (mind.) sD- [0:09(-)0:10]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) [0:13 (0:16)] & sD [0:17]

20.15-21.45, BR:
tatort: Der Teufel vom Berg (ÖST © 2004)
Nina Hartmann: sBI [0:23-0:24] & sBI & OO [0:25] & sD (li.) [0:46] & sUPS(-?) [0:47 (kurz)] & (sBH bzw.) OO [0:48-0:49] & OO (auf Foto) [1:04 1:05]
[unbekannt]: OO (in Video) [1:09]

20.15-21.05, VOX:
And Just Like That...: Date mit einer Witwe (And Just Like That...: [7.] Sex and the Widow; USA 2022)
Cynthia Nixon (50+): OO (zumind. lO) [ca. 0:35]
Sara Ramirez: (mind.?) OH- [ca. 0:35]
(gemäß Clip, Bild und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, WDR:
tatort: Kinderland (BRD © 2012)
Lotte Flack: sD [(0:00) 0:01(kurz) (0:23[kurz]) 0:24] (& vlt. NA [0:34])
Norina Butzloff: sD(-) [0:04] & OH (als Leiche) [0:07 (jew. auf Foto: ) 0:51 0:52]

20.15-22.25 (auch Mittwoch, 0.45-2.40), NITRO:
Alien - Das unheimliche Wesen aus einer fremden Welt (Alien; GB/USA 1979)
Sigourney Weaver: (s)PO- & sNIP [ca. 1:45f.] & OH(-?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
Veronica Cartwright: OH(-?) (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-22.25 und 0.10-2.15, ATV:
Bad Spies (The Spy Who Dumped Me / A kém, aki dobott engem; CAN/USA/UNG 2018)
Ivanna Sakhno: sBH [ca. 0:38] & sexy ? [ca. 0:54] & sBI [ca. 1:14]
Kate McKinnon: sD
Mila Kunis: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.25-0.15, NITRO:
Predator (USA 1987)
Elpidia Carrillo: sNIP [ca. 1:15] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.30-23.20, one:
Himmelstal: Carol (Sanctuary: [3.] The Jackals Are Circling = Himmelsdalen: [3.] ...; SWE(/BRD?) 2019)
Josefin Asplund: OO [ca. 0:05] & sNIP (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.45-0.10, NDR:
tatort: Wegwerfmädchen (BRD © 2012)
Barbara Prakopenka: sBH [0:01 0:04 0:05 (0:06 0:13[Foto])] & OO-- (lO--) [0:15] & OO [0:16] & sBH [0:16 (jew. auf Foto: ) 0:49 0:50 1:11 1:12 1:13] (außer 0:01 und (nur sBH) 0:16 jeweils als Leiche)
Emilia Schüle: sexy (Slip) [0:01 (recht kurz)] & sBH (mit sD) [0:03] & sBH (recht kurz) & (zumind. "unten") ~NA [0:10] & sexy [0:23 0:24]
Maria Furtwängler: sD(-) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH (& (im Spiegel) sPO-) [0:12-0:13] & sBH [(0:14) 0:27]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (etw. sBH od. "sB" mit) sD (li.) [1:16] bzw. sD [1:17 (1:18)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. sBH bzw. OO- (?) bzw. sD [0:27] & OO- (?) bzw. ... bzw. sPO [0:28]

23.39-0.06, Disney Channel:
dharma & greg: gefühlspoker (dharma & greg: [1.23] Invasion of the Buddy Snatcher; USA 1998)
Jenna Elfman: sNIP [0:03] & sD(-) [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sBI (recht kurz) & sD(+?) [0:05]

23.55-1.40 und 3.35-5.20, SRF zwei:
Eleanor & Colette (55 Steps; BRD/BEL?(/USA?) 2017)
Helena Bonham Carter: PO [0:00] & sNIP (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.59-1.29, ORF 2:
Luis Trenker - Der schmale Grat der Wahrheit (BRD/ÖST(/ITA) © 2015)
Brigitte Hobmeier: (mind.) sCT- [0:09] & sBH [0:12 (recht kurz)] (& sexy ? [0:52])
[unbekannt] (oder Sonia Ellemunt oder Eva Braun ?): PO & NA (jew. auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [1:11]

0.00-2.10, SRF 1:
Blaze (USA 2018)
Alia Shawkat: sNIP (re.) (& sexy u./od. ... ?)
Penelope Costopoulos: sBI & sPO & OH [ca. 0:57]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH-
[... Unbekannte]: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und/oder Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.05-1.55, hr:
Alfred Hitchcock’s Das Fenster zum Hof (Alfred Hitchcock’s Rear Window; USA © 1954)
{aus Teilsichtung (erste Hälfte und Filmende):}
Georgine Darcy: OH- & sBH od. "sB" [0:02] & sBH od. "sB" [0:04-0:05 0:13 0:35 0:49 0:54] & sexy [1:46]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:07-0:08 0:13]

0.10-1.40, NDR:
tatort: Das goldene Band (BRD © 2012)
Barbara Prakopenka: OO (als Leiche) [0:01] & sBH [0:59 1:25]
Emilia Schüle: ([mind.] sD- bzw. sD(-) bzw.) sD [(0:57-)0:59/1:00]

0.15-1.55, NITRO:
Supernova (USA/CH 2000)
Angela Bassett: (mind.) OH- [0:10]
Robin Tunney: OO [0:01 0:10 0:12 (0:21) 0:48]
[unbekannt (Angela Bassetts Bodydouble)]: OO- & PO [0:11/0:12] & PO & OO- (lO-) [1:16]

2.16-3.40, ORF 2:
Die Verzauberung (BRD/ÖST © 2006)
Katharina Abt: (mind.) sD- [0:09] & (mind.) sD- (recht kurz) bzw. sexy (?) [0:42/0:43] & sD [0:46] & OO+ od. PU & PO(-?) [0:54 (jew. recht kurz)]
Katharina Müller-Elmau: (s)BA [0:30] & sNIP [(0:47) 0:48]

2.20-3.00, zdf_neo:
Rivalen der Rennbahn: Partner (BRD © 1989)
Maja Maranow: OH(-) (re.) [0:25 (recht kurz)]

2.50-4.35, Tele 5:
_Saphirblau_ - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Kerstin Gier (BRD © 2014)
Maria Ehrich: sBH (z.T. mit sD) (& (recht kurz) OH(-) od. ~sD(-)) [0:39-0:40] & OH(-) od. sD (li.) [0:40] & sBH (mit sD) [0:47-0:48] & sD od. sD(-) [1:08 (1:09 1:11) 1:12 1:13 1:14(-)1:15(-)1:16 (1:18 1:19)] & sD(-) [1:40 1:41] & (mind.) sD-
[einige (vlt. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sD(-)

3.45-4.30, zdf_neo:
Rivalen der Rennbahn: Die Untersuchung (BRD © 1989)
Jutta Speidel: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:32 (kurz)] & OO- (lO-) [0:33 (kurz)] & sD(-) [0:37]

5.45-6.30, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Kopfwunden] (CSI:NY: [3.5] Oedipus Hex; USA 2006)
(mind.)
Al Suicide, Fractal Suicide, Missy Suicide, Nixon Suicide, Razzi Suicide, Zoli Suicide u./od. [unbekannt]: "sB" (od. sBH od. sBI) [0:01]
Allison Miller: "sB" (od. sBH od. sBI) [0:00-0:01 (von hint. und als Leiche: 0:02 0:32)] & sexy (auf Foto) [0:07] & "sB" (od. sBH od. sBI; mit sD) [0:34/0:35]
Zoli Suicide: ~sBH od. "sB" [0:08-0:09 (0:10)]
[einige (noch) Unbekannte]: sD bzw. sexy


----------



## Anonymos (4 Okt. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 5.(/6.) Oktober 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.25-6.15, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Sie ist ein Model und sie sieht gut aus (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sBH (mit sD) [0:00] & sD [0:10] & sBH [0:12] & sD (li.) [0:40]
Larissa Marolt: sD (li.) [0:37]
[unbekannt ("Stella")]: sexy [0:05] & sBH [0:26]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:34 (0:35) 0:36]

6.30-7.15 und 5.45-6.30, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Mord im Hotel] (CSI:NY: [3.6] Open and Shut; USA © 2006)
Angela Sarafyan: OH(-) [?] [0:07] & OH (od. NA od. OO- (rO-; kurz) ?) [0:08] & OH(-) [?] [(0:10) 0:11] (jew. als Leiche) & sBH [0:13]
Jill Latiano: sBI [0:00 0:01 0:20-0:21 0:29(Bik.-Obertl.; in Video) 0:35(Bik.-Obertl.; auf Videostandbild) 0:36(kurz)]
Lindy Booth: sexy [0:00 0:01] & sBI [0:20/0:21 0:31] & sexy [0:34]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI

7.05-7.30, zdf_neo:
VIERWÄNDEPLUS: _ZWEI SÜßE BACKENHÖRNCHEN_ (BRD © 2022)
Shadi Hedayati: sBH [0:19 (0:22-)0:23]

7.30-8.00, zdf_neo:
VIERWÄNDEPLUS: _MARTIN, GIB DEN LÖFFEL AB _(BRD © 2022)
Birte Hanusrichter: sBH [0:21]

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Taiwan (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:08(/0:09)] & sD [0:11] & (mind.) sD- [0:14] & sNIP (re. bzw. li.) [0:18 0:19]

10.57-11.19 (auch Donnerstag, 10.25-10.50), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Spritztour ([scrubs]: [[6.8]] My Road to Nowhere; USA © 2007)
Elizabeth Banks: sexy [0:19]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:14]

11.20-12.05, ATV II:
Charmed[: Sarkana] (Charmed: [1.8] Bug a Boo; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD [0:00 (0:11) 0:12-0:13 (0:32)]

12.30-13.58, BR:
_P_farrer _B_raun: Der unsichtbare Beweis (BRD © 2006)
Friederike Kempter: sexy [0:14-0:15] & OH(-) [1:17] & sexy [1:20 1:21 (jew. kurz)]

14.00-14.45, one:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Dämonen (BRD © 2015)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sBI od. sBH [0:42]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.35-7.00), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Genius des Bösen (TWO and a half MEN: [5.2] Media Room Slash Dungeon; USA 2007)
Jennifer O'Dell: sD [0:15-0:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:07] bzw. sD(-) [0:09]

14.30-16.00 und 0.35-2.00, hr:
Die Rosenkrieger (BRD © 2002)
Barbara Focke: sD [0:04-0:06]
Daniela Ziegler: sD(-) od. sD [0:09]
Julia Brendler: sexy (?) [0:00 1:09] & sBH [1:10 (1:12)] & sNIP [1:15]
Jutta Speidel: sBH(-) [0:27 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:37 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:38 0:39 0:40 1:03 1:05-1:07] & (mind.) sD-
[unbekannt]: sBH- od. "sB-" & sPO [0:04] & sBH od. "sB" & sPO [0:05] & sPO (in Spiegelung) [0:06]

14.45-16.10 und 3.50-5.20 (auch Donnerstag, 7.40-9.10), one:
Das Glück klopft an die Tür (BRD © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Chiara Schoras: (mind.) sD- [1:26 (recht kurz)]
Saskia Vester: sD [0:22 (kurz)] & sD(-) [0:25(kurz) 0:26]

ca. 16.05-16.30 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 7.25-7.50), PRO 7:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Der peinliche Kuss (the BIG BANG THEORY: [4.11] The Justice League Recombination; USA 2010)
Kaley Cuoco: sD [0:03(= Vorsp.; kurz) 0:10-0:12 0:14-0:16 0:17]

ca. 16.30-17.25 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 13.45-14.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Piper Und {so} Leo (Charmed: [6.16] The Courtship of Wyatt's Father; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:11]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:01 (0:21) 0:26 0:27 0:28]

16.30-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Bruderschaft (Charmed: [3.19] The Demon Who Came in from the Cold; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:01] & sD [0:40 0:41]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:08) 0:09] & sD [0:25 0:26 (0:27)] & sNIP- [0:33] & sD(-) & sCT- (od. zumind. sNIP) [0:40/0:41]

ca. 17.25-18.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.35-15.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Klassentreffen (Charmed: [6.17] Hyde School Reunion; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP- (?) [0:02/0:03] & "sB" [0:03 (= Vorsp.; kurz)] & sD(-) bzw. sD & sNIP [0:06-0:08 0:09 0:10] & sBH (re. Hälfte; unter sCT ?) [0:11 (kurz)] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:12] & sD [0:13 (0:14)] & sD(-) (bei (teilw. nur etw.) sBH od. "sB" unter sCT) [0:15/0:16 0:17 0:18 0:31] & sD(-) & sNIP [0:31] & (viel) sD [0:31/0:32] & sD & sNIP [0:34(-)0:35 0:36 (0:37/0:38)]
Holly Marie Combs: "sB" [0:03 (= Vorsp.; kurz)]
Lesli Margherita: (mind.) sD-
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:00? 0:01? 0:02] & "sB" [0:03 (= Vorsp.; kurz)]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Freund Oder {so} Feind? (Charmed: [3.20] Exit Strategy; USA 2001)
Shannen Doherty: sD(-) [0:37]

ca. 18.20-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 15.35-16.25), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Spinne (Charmed: [6.18] Spin City; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:14] & sD(-) [0:16 (kurz)] & sNIP- [0:25 0:29]
Jodi Lyn O'Keefe: sD [0:07 0:08 (0:15/0:16 0:28 0:30)]
Kate Everard od. Scout Taylor-Compton: sD(-) [(0:23 0:29) 0:30 (0:31) 0:32 (0:37)]

18.20-18.50 (auch Donnerstag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Warum nicht bei mir? (Married with Children: [3.22] Here's Looking at You, Kid; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sNIP bzw. sNIP- [0:02-0:04 (0:05-0:06)] & sexy [(0:16 0:17) 0:21(/0:22)]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:11 0:14 0:20]
(wahrsch.) Luann Lee: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:07 0:08 0:09 0:10]

18.30-19.18, ORF III:
Soko Donau [= SOKO WIEN {ZDF-Version}]: Gesicht des Bösen (ÖST/BRD © 2005)
Lilian Klebow: sBH [0:15]
Nina Hoger: sNIP [0:30 0:31]
Pia Baresch: OH(-) [0:00]
[einige Unbekannte]: (mind.) OO (auf Pin-ups) [0:05]

18.50-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, 14.55-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Tage am Strand (Married with Children: [3.21] Life's a Beach; USA 1989)
Amanda Bearse: sBA (teilw. sNIP) [(0:04 0:05 0:06 0:10) 0:12 0:15-0:16 0:19-0:20]
Christina Applegate: sBI [(0:08- )0:09 0:12 0:18-0:19 0:21/0:22]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:06 (recht kurz)] & (s)BA- [(0:08) 0:09 0:10-0:11 (0:10 mit sD[-]) 0:21-0:22]
Morgan Brittany: sBA(-) (teilw. mit sD[-]) [0:13-0:15]
[unbekannt]: sBI & (am Sz.-Ende kurz) sPO- [0:10-0:11]
[einige (mir) Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

19.55-20.15 (auch Donnerstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Tragen Schafe Lippenstift? (TWO and a half MEN: [10.19] Big Episode: Someone Stole a Spoon; USA 2013)
Jelly Howie: OH [0:09]
Kelly Rohrbach: sD [0:12]

20.15-21.55, arte:
Nur für Personal! (Les femmes du 6e {oder: 6ème} étage; FRA(/ESP?) 2010)
Natalia Verbeke: PO & OO- (lO-) [ca. 0:44] & OO [ca. 1:28 (kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-20.40 und 0.30-0.50, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Meine Nichte sitzt im Knast (TWO and a half MEN: [3.19] Golly Moses, She's a Muffin; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sexy [0:00 0:01] & sBI (& sPO-) [0:05-0:08] & sD [(0:09) 0:10 0:11 (0:12 0:15) 0:17]

20.15-22.45, NITRO:
Aliens - Die Rückkehr (Aliens; USA/GB 1986)
(mind.)
Sigourney Weaver: sexy (Unterhose) [(mind.) ca. 0:28 & gegen Ende] (& vlt. sNIP) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.20, ATV II:
Big (USA 1988)
Elizabeth Perkins: sUPS [ca. 1:12] & sBH [ca. 1:30] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

21.45-23.15, zdf_neo:
Wilsberg: Nackt im Netz (BRD © 2014)
(Ina Paule Klink: Schultern+ (vlt. OH-) (auf Videostandbild bzw. Foto auf Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:27 1:10 1:12 1:17 (1:27)])
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH (auf Werbeplakat [bzw. DVD]) [0:12 0:13 1:19/1:20] bzw. OO+ (auf Werbeplakat) [0:12-0:14] bzw. OO (auf Foto und Standbild) [0:27] bzw. sBH (auf Standbild) [0:28] bzw. OO (auf Standbild) [0:32] bzw. sD(-?) [0:33] bzw. OO (auf Filmplakat) [0:44 0:45] bzw. OH(+?) [0:51] & NA+ (jew. in Film) [0:52] bzw. OO+ (in Film) [1:19-1:20]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO bzw. OO- (auf Fotos) [1:11 1:12]

22.00-23.30, SWR:
tatort: Das Mädchen Galina (BRD © 2009)
Carolina Vera: sD(-) [0:44-0:45]
(Margarita Breitkreiz: sexy ? [0:37])
Roxana Klima: OO (lO) (als Leiche) [0:03 (0:04)] & OO (bzw. OO+ ?) (auf Poster bzw. Fotos) [0:12-0:14 0:15] & OO bzw. PO (auf Fotos) [0:25] & OO (auf Fotos bzw. Poster) [0:41 0:43] & OO (in Video) [0:50-0:51] & OO (als Leiche) [1:08 1:11]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: OO bzw. PO (auf Fotobildern) [0:12-0:14 0:15 0:43]

22.20-0.20 und 2.20-3.55, ATV II:
Tango & Cash (USA 1989)
Christie Mucciante: OO [1:03]
Dori Courtney: OO [1:03]
Roxanne Kernohan (laut IMDb im Absp. (wohl fälschl.): Kernahan): OO [1:03]
Teri Hatcher: "sB" (mit sD) [1:01-1:03] & sD [1:31]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:07]

22.30-23.20 und 2.00-2.50, hr:
CHARITÉ: Blutsauger (BRD/CZE © 2021)
Natalia Rudziewicz: sexy [0:00 0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt (als Leiche)]: nPU [0:26] bzw. PU bzw. OO [0:35] (jew. auf Schw.-W.-Foto)

ca. 22.40-0.55 und 3.15-5.05, kabel eins:
American History X (USA 1998)
Fairuza Balk: OO [0:02] & (mind.) OH- [0:03]
(nur Filmanfang gesehen, aber später sollen nur Männer nackt sein)

22.45-0.45, NITRO:
Predator 2 (USA 1990)
{Daten der FSK16-Version von kabel eins:}
Teri Weigel: PU [0:16 0:17] & (mind.) OO & NA+ [0:18] & NA [0:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sexy od. "sB"

23.04-23.50, ORF 1:
Hawaii Five-0: Quinn Liu (Hawaii Five-0: [10.1] Ua 'eha Ka 'ili I Ka Maka O Ka Ihe; USA 2019)
Grace Park od. [unbekannt]: sBI [0:07 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
Meaghan Rath: sD(-) (re.) [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:38 0:39 0:40]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:34 0:35 0:37? 0:38]

23.30-0.20, NDR:
Unter Gaunern: Das schwarze Schaf (BRD © 2015)
Cristina do Rego: sBH [0:14] (0:12 nix)

2.00-3.30, Das Erste:
Neu in unserer Familie: Zwei Eltern zu viel (BRD © 2016)
Inez Bjørg David: OO [0:25]
Maja Schöne: (OH- bzw.) OO [(0:14-)0:15] & sNIP [0:29 0:30] & sD(-) [1:05] & sexy [1:11] & sNIP- (re.) [1:16 1:17(kurz)]

3.55-5.25, ATV II:
Robin Hood & ich (BRD 2013)
Laura Osswald: sD (re.) (recht kurz) (bzw. sD[-]) [1:12(/1:13)] & sNIP [1:16 (1:19? 1:23 1:24)]
Nadja Becker: sD [0:17 0:18 (0:22 0:26[kurz])] & OH- (?) [1:02 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [1:05]

5.25-6.20, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Wunderkinder (BRD 2005)
Elena Uhlig: sBH [0:25 (recht kurz)]


----------



## Anonymos (5 Okt. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 6.(/7.) Oktober 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.20-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Halloween & Halleluja (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:21]

6.30-7.15 und 5.45-6.30, VOX:
CSI:NY[: Blau vor Neid] (CSI:NY: [3.7] Murder Sings the Blues; USA 2006)
Meghan Markle: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:15]
Nikki Deloach: sexy (& vlt. sD [li.])
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

8.45-9.35, SWR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Fremdbestimmt (BRD © 2022)
Valerie Sophie Körfer: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:05 0:06]

10.49-11.11 (auch Freitag, 10.30-10.50), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein Durchhänger ([scrubs]: [[6.9]] My Perspective; USA © 2007)
Sarah Chalke: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:08] & (sBH- ? mit) sD(-) [0:09] & (sBH- ? mit) sD [0:10 (recht kurz)]

11.25-12.05, ATV II:
Charmed[: Das Amulett der Erzengel] (Charmed: [1.9] Jingle Hell; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD(-) [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & (mind.) sD- [(mind.) 0:15 0:18(kurz) 0:33]
Sarah Jeffery: sD(-) [0:04 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:06 0:24] & sD(-) [0:33]

ca. 12.05-13.05, kabel eins:
Castle[: Wettfieber] (Castle: [2.2] The Double Down; USA 2009)
Tamala Jones: sD [0:02 (0:03)]
(Stana Katic: nix)
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:00(kurz) 0:01]

ca. 13.05-14.00, kabel eins:
Castle[: Das neue Gesicht] (Castle: [2.3] Inventing the Girl; USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Candice (K.) Patton: sBH [0:00/0:01]
[unbekannt ("Jenna")]: (mind.) OH- (als Leiche) [0:11 0:12] & sBI (auf Foto) [0:15]

ca. 14.00-14.55, kabel eins:
Castle[: Wer einmal lügt ...] (Castle: [2.4] Fool Me Once ...; USA 2009)
Stana Katic: OH(-) od. OH (gemäß Bild bzw. Szenenbeschreibung)

14.15-15.45, arte:
EIN MÄDCHEN WIRD VERMISST - Nach wahren Begebenheiten (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Moana Götze: sBA (& (mind.) sPO-) [0:00 0:01-0:02]
[sechs bzw. fünf Unbekannte]: sBA (& {mind. eine} (mind.) sPO-) [0:00 0:01]

ca. 14.20-14.45 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.30-6.55), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Eine Blondine mit Kaffee (TWO and a half MEN: [5.4] City of Great Racks; USA 2007)
Melanie Lynskey: sD(-) [gegen Ende]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01]

14.30-16.00 und 1.20-2.50, hr:
Der Kotzbrocken (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sD [0:25 (0:27)] & sBA [0:45 0:46] (& sexy ? [0:58 0:59])
Annika Kuhl: sNIP (re.) [(1:03) 1:04]

14.45-16.10 und 3.05-4.50 (auch Freitag, 7.40-9.10), one:
Unzertrennlich nach Verona (BRD(/ITA) © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Veronica Ferres: (mind.) sD- [0:47 (0:48)]

14.50-15.50, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Die Ehe der Dominika House (House M.D.: [8.13] Man of the House; USA 2012)
Karolina Wydra: sexy [(0:14/)0:15] & sBI [0:17 (0:18 [etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) 0:24(Foto)] & sexy [0:40]
Odette Annable: sD [0:17 0:18]

15.55-16.45, ORF III:
Mozart und Meisel: Suite 1811 (ÖST/BRD 1987)
Julia Stemberger: OO & NA+ (gemäß Bildern)

15.55-17.30 (auch Freitag, 9.10-10.45), SRF 1:
Inga Lindström: Die Frau am Leuchtturm (BRD 2006)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Liane Forestieri: sD [0:00 (recht kurz)] & OH [0:48] & sexy (?) [0:49]

ca. 16.25-17.25, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Tribunal (Charmed: [6.19] Crimes & Witch Demeanors; USA 2004)
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [(0:00) 0:01] & sNIP- [0:09]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.10-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Todesfee (Charmed: [3.21] Look Who's Barking; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:26 (0:35)] & sexy [0:41]
Shannen Doherty: sNIP [(0:06/0:07 0:08) 0:15 0:38-0:39]

16.45-17.40, ORF III:
Mozart und Meisel: Ein heißer Tag (ÖST/BRD 1987)
Beatrix Wiperich: sexy [0:10 0:12 0:16 0:18 0:19 0:21 0:22 0:30 0:32] & sBI [0:34-0:36 0:40-0:48]
Julia Stemberger: OH- od. OH [0:13] & sBA [0:28 0:29 0:32 0:33-0:35 0:37-0:48]
Lotte Loebenstein: PO [0:34]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:40]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: NA bzw. OO bzw. PO [0:33 0:34]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten [z.T. aus zwei Quellen])

ca. 17.25-18.20, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Magische Männer (Charmed: [6.20] A Wrong Day's Journey Into Right; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:00 0:01 (0:02) 0:05/0:06 (0:12?) 0:16-0:17 (0:19 0:23-0:24 0:25)] & (sNIP bzw.) sD(-) & sNIP- [(0:26/)0:27] & sD(-) od. sD [0:35]
Jennifer O'Dell: (mind.) sD- [0:14 0:15]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:03] & sNIP [0:08/0:09 (0:10)]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD bzw. sD(-) bzw. sexy

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 12.55-13.45), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Ende (Charmed: [3.22] All Hell Breaks Loose; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [(mind.) 0:09]
Holly Marie Combs: sBH (überw. nur wenig sichtbar) [0:31-0:34 0:35 0:36]

18.15-18.45 (auch Freitag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mund weg von meiner Tochter (TWO and a half MEN: [10.20] Bazinga! That's From a TV Show; USA 2013)
Emily Osment: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:07-0:10 0:11 0:14-0:15 0:16]

18.20-18.50 (auch Freitag, 14.55-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Das Barbecue (Married with Children: [4.1] Hot off the Grill; USA © 1989)
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [0:12 0:13] & sexy [0:14 0:15 (0:16) 0:17 (0:18) 0:20 0:21 (0:22)]

18.50-19.15 (auch Freitag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Tote turnen nicht (Married with Children: [4.2] Dead Men Don't Do Aerobics; USA © 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:17 0:18(/0:19) (0:20 0:22)]
Katey Sagal: (mind.) sD- [0:13]
Kathryn Eickstaedt & Michele Smith: sexy [(0:01) 0:03 0:15] & {nur eine} sD [0:16]

19.55-20.15 (auch Freitag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Unterwäsche der Stars (TWO and a half MEN: [10.22] My Bodacious Vidalia; USA 2013)
Amanda Detmer: sD [0:09] & (mind.) sD-

20.15-22.00 und 2.25-4.10, rbb:
Sommer vorm Balkon (BRD © 2005)
Inka Friedrich: sNIP- [0:06] & sD(-) [0:10] & sNIP (li.) [0:22 (0:33?/0:34)] & sD [0:41] & sNIP & OH [0:47] & OO (lO) [0:50]
Nadja Uhl: sexy [0:03 (0:06)] & sD [0:12 0:16 0:32] & sPO (seitl.) & sD(-) [0:34] & sexy [0:41 (0:47)] & sD [0:49] & NA [1:03] & sexy (?) [1:06-1:07 1:08] & sPO & sBH [1:14] & sPO & OH- [1:15] & (mind.) sD- [1:16] & sD(-) [1:17] & (mind.) sD- [1:20] & sexy [(1:26) 1:28(Slip) 1:34] & sD(-) [1:34 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [1:39]
(auch heute keine Zeit mehr für die Überprüfung der Daten am Video [Programmänderung eben erst entdeckt])

20.15-21.00 und 23.30-0.25, NITRO:
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit {oder (laut IMDb): Law & Order: New York}: Opfer (Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: [20.1] Man Up; USA 2018)
Danielia Maximillian: sBH (mit sD) & sPO [ca. 0:01]
Kasey Walker: sBH [ca. 0:01]
(jeweils gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.15 und 1.10-2.55, ServusTV:
Geständnisse - Confessions of a Dangerous Mind (Confessions of a Dangerous Mind; USA/BRD/CAN 2002)
Tanya Anthony: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:15] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH- (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-22.27, Disney Channel:
Der Teufel trägt Prada (The Devil Wears Prada / Le diable s'habille en Prada; USA/FRA 2006)
(mind.)
Anne Hathaway: sD & {andere Szene} sD(-)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH [am Anfang]
(gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibung)

20.15-21.00, ZDF:
Fritzie - Der *Himmel* muss warten: Auf den *Kopf* gestellt (BRD © 2022)
Tanja Wedhorn: sBH(-) [0:39]

21.00-21.45, ZDF:
Fritzie - Der *Himmel* muss warten: Geplatzte *Träume* (BRD 2022)
Tanja Wedhorn: sBA [0:07(-)0:08]

23.15-0.05, BR:
VORSTADTWeiber [Folge 4 {laut BR und ARD: Gemeinheiten}] (ÖST(/BRD) © 2014 (& © 2015))
Maria Köstlinger: sexy [0:31 (kurz)] & sBI (& (mind.) sPO-) [0:41-0:43]
Martina Ebm: sBI- (im Wasser) [0:31/0:32]
Zoè {hier so} Straub: sexy [0:10 (0:11 [kurz])]

0.00-0.25, Comedy Central:
modern family: Erinnerungen mit Zukunft (modern family: [5.7] A Fair to Remember; USA © 2013)
Sarah Hyland: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD(-) bzw. sD) [0:03 0:07 0:12]

2.30-4.00, Das Erste:
Toni Costa - Kommissar auf Ibiza: Küchenkunst (BRD © 2012)
Collien Ulmen-Fernandes: sD [0:24 (sehr kurz)]
Edita Malovcic: sD(+?) (li.) [0:20(/0:21)]
Katja Woywood: sD [(0:18) 0:19]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:16]

3.40-5.10, ZDF:
Laim und die Tote im Teppich (BRD © 2020)
Laura Egger: OO [0:03] & sBH [0:29] & sBH (sCT- & (li.) mit sD) [0:30]


----------



## Anonymos (6 Okt. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag ), 7.(/8.) Oktober 2022:

6.10-6.50, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Alles Plastik (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD(-) [0:22]
Caroline Maria Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:17 0:19]

8.15-8.55, NITRO & 18.20-19.20, VOXup:
LIE TO ME[: Schmutzige Wahrheit] (LIE TO ME: [2.13] The Whole Truth; USA 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung (erste Hälfte):}
Melissa George: sBH (bzw. OH- ?) [0:00(-0:01)]

8.45-9.35, SWR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Versöhnung (BRD © 2022)
Mirya Kalmuth: sBI [0:27-0:28 0:29(Bik.-Obertl.)]

8.55-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Süße Träume (BRD © 2002)
Arzu Bazman: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:11]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Der richtige Mann (BRD © 2005)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sD (li.; kurz) (bzw. sD[-]) [0:00(-0:01)]
Anja Nejarri: sD [0:07] & sexy [0:15]

9.56-10.41, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: E-Mail von der Mörderin (BRD/ÖST © 2004)
(Elke Winkens nix)
[unbekannt ("Heidi Faber")]: (mind.) sD- & sCT- (li.) & sNIP (re.) (auf großem Katalog- od. Zschr.-Foto) bzw. OH(-) bzw. sNIP (li.) & (mind.) sD- & sCT- (re.) (bzw. sexy ?) (jew. auf Fotos) [0:18]

10.10-10.55, VOX:
CSI: Miami: Angestachelt (CSI: Miami: [4.19] Driven; USA 2006)
Alana De La Garza: sBI
[... Unbekannte]: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung)

10.52-11.14, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Abmachung ([scrubs]: [[6.10]] My Therapeutic Month; USA © 2007)
Judy Reyes: sD (re.) [0:06] & sBH (mit sD) [0:13/0:14]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:05/0:06]
[unbekannt]: sD (re.) [0:14 (2x recht kurz)]

ca. 11.25-11.55, PRO 7:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Mein Finale, Teil 1]] ([scrubs]: [[8.18]] My Finale, Part 1; USA © 2009)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. sD [0:17]

11.30-12.10 (auch Samstag, 6.25-7.00), ATV II:
Charmed[: Ruhe bewahren und Harry retten] (Charmed: [1.10] Keep Calm and Harry On; USA(/CAN) © 2019)
Melonie Diaz: sD(-) (re. bzw. li.) [0:11 0:34]

ca. 12.45-13.15, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unser Trinkerfreund]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.2]] Our Drunk Friend; USA © 2009)
Kerry Bishé: sBI(-) (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:14]
Nicky Whelan: sD [0:02/0:03] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:14]

ca. 14.15-14.40 (auch Samstag, ca. 7.30-7.55), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Richterin des Jahres (TWO and a half MEN: [5.6] Help Daddy Find His Toenail; USA 2007)
Ming(-Na) Wen: OH [0:03 (recht kurz)]

14.30-16.00 und 4.10-5.40, hr:
Zaun an Zaun (BRD © 2017)
Esther Schweins: sD(-) [(0:15) 0:16] & sNIP [0:23/0:24 (0:26)] & sBH [0:38 (0:39)]

14.45-16.15 und 2.15-3.45 (auch Samstag, 10.40-12.10), one:
Ein Schnitzel für alle (BRD © 2013)
Therese Hämer: sexy [1:00] & sD (li.) [1:04] & sexy [1:26]

15.10-16.00, WDR:
WaPo Bodensee: Das Haus am See (BRD © 2021)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Melanie Böhm: sD [0:00 (0:01)] & sBA & sPO- (?) [0:01] & (als Leiche) sBA [(0:02-)0:03]

15.45-16.30, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Trug und Schluss (House M.D.: [8.18] Body and Soul; USA 2012)
Karolina Wydra: sBH (gemäß Bildern)

15.50-16.45, ORF III:
Mozart und Meisel: Herzklopfen (ÖST/BRD 1987)
Beatrix Wipperich: sBH [0:27-0:28 0:29-0:30]
Margot Hruby: sD+ [0:22 0:23 0:24 0:28-0:29 0:31 0:37-0:39 0:41]
Michaela Scheday: sexy od. sPO(-?) [0:31]
(ungeprüfte Fremddaten [z.T. aus zwei Quellen])

16.25-17.20, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Neue Macht Der Drei {so} (Charmed: [4.1] Charmed Again, Part 1; USA 2001)
Krista Allen: sD [0:09-0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:20]

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: 48 Stunden (Charmed: [4.2] Charmed Again, Part 2; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:04 0:05 0:06 0:14 0:19 0:22) 0:24 (0:26 0:27 0:33 0:36 0:37 0:39) 0:40 (0:42)]
Krista Allen: sD [0:00(-)0:01]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:40/0:41 0:42]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:38]

17.40-18.30, ORF III:
SOKO DONAU [= SOKO WIEN {ZDF-Version}]: Mörderische Hitze (BRD/ÖST © 2005)
Lilian Klebow: sD(-) [0:27]
Pia Baresch: OH(-) od. ... [0:03]
Regina Fritsch: sD(-) [0:23 0:24(kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt ("Marie")]: sBI [0:37(im Wasser) 0:39/0:40(Bik.-Obertl.)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [bes. 0:08]

18.15-18.45 (auch Samstag, 17.25-17.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Backen mit Oma (TWO and a half MEN: [10.23] Cows, Prepare to Be Tipped; USA 2013)
Hilary Duff: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:09-0:10]

18.25-18.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Wochenende im Wald (Married with Children: [4.3] Buck Saves the Day; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [0:02]

18.25-19.20, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Unvergessene Liebe (Ghost Whisperer: [2.2] Love Still Won't Die; USA 2006)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:06 0:07] & sexy [0:22]

18.40-20.16, TV5 MONDE EUROPE:
Papa Was Not A Rolling Stone (FRA 2014)
Doria Achour: OO & sBH (mit sD) (gemäß Bildern)
(laut IMDb gibt es in diesem Film auch "female rear nudity", "female frontal nudity" und "hairy bush“)

18.50-19.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Zahnweh (Married with Children: [4.4] Tooth or Consequences; USA © 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:03 (0:05) 0:09-0:10 (0:11/)0:12]
Traci Lords: sD [(0:14-)0:15 0:16 (0:17) 0:18 (0:19)]

19.25-19.55 (auch Samstag, 17.55-18.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Charlies Tochter (TWO and a half MEN: [11.1] Nangnangnangnang; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [zieml. oft]
Lilah Richcreek: sBH [am Ende]

19.55-20.15 (auch Samstag, 18.20-18.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Buddha lugt aus seinem Tempel (TWO and a half MEN: [11.2] I Think I Banged Lucille Ball; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:07-0:08 (0:17-)0:18]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sNIP (re.) [0:19]
Shanti Lowry: sBH (mit sD) [0:07]

20.10-22.10 und 2.30-4.20, SRF zwei:
Drei Schritte zu dir (Five Feet Apart; USA 2019)
Haley Lu Richardson: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:05] & sBH (sNIP) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-22.00, 3sat:
Oktoberfest — 1900 —, Episode 1: Die Vision & Episode 2: Die Zeichen der Zeit (BRD(/CZE) © 2020)
Mercedes Müller: sexy (?) [0:44 0:45]
Petra Berndt: sD [0:10/0:11 1:17]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: PU [0:16]

20.15-21.45 und 5.15-6.40, zdf_neo:
Twisted {wenn wie SAT.1-Version; oder (laut zdf_neo): Twisted - Der erste Verdacht} (Twisted; USA/BRD 2004)
Ashley Judd: sexy (Slip) [0:12] & OH [1:03] & sexy [1:06]

20.15-21.00, BR:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Eine persönliche Angelegenheit (BRD © 2020)
Lina Maria Spieth: sD(-) [0:07(kurz) 0:09]

ca. 20.15-22.25 und 0.10-2.05, PRO 7:
Rampage - Big Meets Bigger (Rampage; USA 2018)
(Alexandra Daddario: sBI (mit sD) nur in "Deleted Scene" innerhalb "Special Features" auf Blu-ray)
Naomie Harris: sUPS [ca. 0:20 (kurz)]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bild(ern); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-23.00 (auch Samstag, 22.30-1.15), PULS 4:
Wonder Woman (USA(/...?) 2017)
Gal Gadot: sUPS [ca. 1:13] & sexy (& sD ?) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.00-23.50, BR:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Daumen hoch (BRD © 2021)
Lilly-Marie Vogler: sD(-) (li.) [0:00 (recht kurz)] (0:23 nix)

21.05-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Jeder hat doch irgendwie 'nen Schaden (BRD o.J. [2014 od. 2015])
Jessica Ginkel: sexy (?) [0:30]
Pauline Angert: sexy [(0:01/0:02) 0:12(-0:13) (0:27?)] & sD(-) [0:30] & sexy (?) [0:32] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:34-0:35 0:36-0:38] & sD(-) [0:42/0:43]
[unbekannt]: sBH (auf Foto) [0:11]

22.05-0.00?, Super RTL:
Columbo: Die letzte Party (Columbo: [13.5] Columbo Likes the Nightlife; USA 2003)
Jennifer Sky: sD (gemäß Bildern)

ca. 22.25-0.10 und 2.20-3.50, PRO 7:
Crawl (USA/SERB/CAN 2019)
Kaya Scodelario: sBA & sPO- [0:00] & sD & ...
[... Unbekannte]: sBA bzw. sPO(-) bzw. sPO- bzw. ...
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.30-23.55, one:
Was gewesen wäre (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christiane Paul: NA [0:03] & sBA [(0:22/0:23) 0:24] & PO bzw. (sehr kurz) OO- (lO-) [0:26/0:27] & sNIP [0:30 0:31 (0:34 0:35) 0:36] & sexy [0:37-0:38] & sBA [0:39(sehr kurz) 0:40(recht kurz)]
Lena Urzendowsky: sBI [0:23]
Mercedes Müller: sBI [0:19-0:20(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:23(/0:24)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:24 (recht kurz)]

23.00-1.25 und 3.00-5.00, PULS 4:
V wie Vendetta (V for Vendetta; USA/GB/BRD 2005)
(Mary Stockley & Natasha Wightman: nur Kuss, also nix)
Natalie Portman: sBH [ca. 0:02] & sPO(-) [ca. 0:47] & Oops (zumind. auf Blu-Ray erkennbar) [ca. 1:12] & OH- (vlt. NA)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.15-23.35, RTL UP:
Nikola: "DING DONG" (BRD o.J. [1998])
Xenia Seeberg: sD(-) [0:16 (recht kurz)]

23.35-0.05, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: "DIE POTENZPILLE" (BRD o.J. [1998 od. 1999])
Dana Golombek: sNIP [0:12 0:14 (0:16 0:17) 0:18-0:19]
Katja Frenzel-Röhl: sBA [(0:01 0:02) 0:03] & sNIP- [0:13 0:14 0:15 0:16]

23.50-0.40, mdr:
Weissensee: Alles für die Liebe (BRD © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Hannah Herzsprung: sBI [0:36-0:37]

0.19-2.58, ORF 1:
Scarface - Toni, das Narbengesicht {oder (laut ORF) nur: Scarface} (Scarface; USA 1983)
Dawnell Bowers [= Sue Bowser]: PO & OO [1:28]
Mary Elizabeth Mastrantonio: sD od. sD(-) [1:20 (1:21) 1:22] & sexy (Slip) [2:20] & sD+ (li.) [2:23 (recht kurz)] & (sD(+) bzw.) OO (lO) od. Oops (sehr kurz) [(2:29/)2:30]
Michelle Pfeiffer: sBA [1:10-1:11] & sD od. sD(-) [1:48 1:49-1:50 (2:05)] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI
(oder teilw. eine Minute früher, wenn (wie bei einigen dt. Sendern) Filmanfang leicht verkürzt)

0.50-2.35, BR:
Alfred Hitchcock’s Psycho (USA © 1960)
Janet Leigh: sBH [0:03(-)0:04 0:10 0:42] & (wahrsch. teilw. "shower scene double" Marli Renfro {laut IMDb}) OO- [?] (lO-) [0:44 (kurz)] & NA+ od. OO- bzw. OO- (rO-; kurz) [0:45(-)0:46] & (Bodydouble Marli Renfro od. Myra Jones ?) NA [0:50(kurz) 0:53]

0.51-2.19 (auch Samstag, 4.49-6.17), ORF 2:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Die Herausforderung (ÖST?/BRD © [19]95)
Buntarik Tasanarong: sPO (recht kurz) & sBH [1:06]
Claudia Wenzel: sBI [(0:18) 0:19]
Karin Thaler: sD(-) [0:39] & sD+ [1:05]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:12-0:14]
[etliche bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:16/0:17]

1.00-2.33, Das Erste:
Ein Mord mit Aussicht (BRD © 2015)
Meike Droste: sD(-) od. OH(-?) [0:40]
Petra Kleinert: sD [(0:26/0:27) 0:42 1:03 (1:07)]

2.00-3.30 und 3.30-4.55, ATV:
Star Force Soldier (Soldier; USA(/GB?) © 1998)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Connie Nielsen: sNIP [0:27]

ca. 2.50-3.10 und 4.50-5.15, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Flimmerkiste (BRD 2006)
Nina Vorbrodt: sD(-) [0:14]

ca. 3.10-3.30, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Verliebt & Verlassen {so} (BRD 2006)
Nina Vorbrodt: sD [(0:08) 0:09-0:10 (0:12) 0:21]
Shirin Soraya: sD(-) [0:05]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO bzw. ... (auf DVD-Cover) [0:10/0:11]

ca. 3.25-4.10, kabel eins:
Bosch: Der Korea-Town-Killer (Bosch: [3.5] Blood Under the Bridge; USA 2017)
Raychel Diane Weiner: sBI [ca. 0:18] (gemäß ~Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

ca. 3.50-5.15, PRO 7:
Long Weekend [= Lost Weekend {DVD-Titel}] (Long Weekend [= Nature's Grave {Video-Titel (USA)}]); AUS 2008)
Claudia Karvan: sexy (Slip) [0:19 0:20 0:21 (0:22)] (& sexy ? [0:30 0:31]) & OH(-) [0:32] & OH(-) bzw. sBI [0:33-0:34] & sexy [0:35-0:36 0:37-0:41] & (mind.) sD-

5.10-5.50, ATV II:
Charmed[: Sarkana] (Charmed: [1.8] Bug a Boo; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD [0:00 (0:11) 0:12-0:13 (0:32)]


----------



## Anonymos (7 Okt. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 8.(/9.) Oktober 2022:

5.50-6.25, ATV II:
Charmed[: Das Amulett der Erzengel] (Charmed: [1.9] Jingle Hell; USA(/CAN) © 2018)
Melonie Diaz: sD(-) [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.) & (mind.) sD- [(mind.) 0:15 0:18(kurz) 0:33]
Sarah Jeffery: sD(-) [0:04 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:06 0:24] & sD(-) [0:33]

6.10-7.40, one:
Schlaflos in Schwabing (BRD © 2012)
Mariele Millowitsch (50+): sD [(1:19-)1:20 1:21 (1:23)]

7.55-9.20, mdr:
Unheimlich perfekte Freunde (BRD o.J. [2018 od. 2019])
Maja Beckmann: sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:50]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

9.10-10.40, one:
Das Glück klopft an die Tür (BRD © 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Chiara Schoras: (mind.) sD- [1:26 (recht kurz)]
Saskia Vester: sD [0:22 (kurz)] & sD(-) [0:25(kurz) 0:26]

10.10-11.40, WDR:
Arzt mit Nebenwirkung (BRD © 2017)
Anne Schäfer: (sexy ? [0:00] &) sD(-) [0:23] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:40 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:41] & (OH+ bzw.) OO (lO; recht kurz u. etwas dunkel) [(1:05/)1:06]

10.40-11.00, Comedy Central:
modern family: Erinnerungen mit Zukunft (modern family: [5.7] A Fair to Remember; USA © 2013)
Sarah Hyland: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD(-) bzw. sD) [0:03 0:07 0:12]

11.10-11.55, ZDF:
SOKO Stuttgart: Dirty Harry (BRD © 20I6)
Anne Werner: NA (od. zumind. OH-) [0:02/0:03]
(sonst nix)

11.40-13.10, WDR:
Bella und der Feigenbaum (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Lisa [Ivana] Brühlmann: sBI [0:17]
Philippine Pachl: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH [0:15]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (teilw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:15 0:16(-0:17)]
[zwei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:16]

ca. 11.40-12.35, kabel eins:
Castle[: Wettfieber] (Castle: [2.2] The Double Down; USA 2009)
Tamala Jones: sD [0:02 (0:03)]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:00(kurz) 0:01]

12.15-13.40, ZDF:
Nur nicht aufregen ! (BRD © 2016)
Angela Roy: sD(-) [1:07 (recht kurz)]
Johanna Falckner: sD [(1:19-)1:20]
Senna Gammour: (mind.) sD- [1:12 (recht kurz)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD- [0:05 0:07 0:08]

ca. 12.35-13.30, kabel eins:
Castle[: Das neue Gesicht] (Castle: [2.3] Inventing the Girl; USA 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Candice (K.) Patton: sBH [0:00/0:01]
[unbekannt ("Jenna")]: (mind.) OH- (als Leiche) [0:11 0:12] & sBI (auf Foto) [0:15]

ca. 13.30-14.25, kabel eins:
Castle[: Wer einmal lügt ...] (Castle: [2.4] Fool Me Once ...; USA 2009)
Stana Katic: OH(-) od. OH (gemäß Bild bzw. Szenenbeschreibung)

13.40-15.10, ZDF:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Besetzte Herzen (BRD © 2014)
Henriette Richter-Röhl: OH(-) [0:15] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [(0:16?) 0:17]

14.30-16.00, Das Erste:
Gestüt Hochstetten: Das Vermächtnis [= Trakehnerblut: [7.] Das Vermächtnis 1 & [8.] Das Vermächtnis 2 {jew. laut IMDb}] (ÖST © 2017)
Jeanette Hain: OO [0:21 0:22]
Julia Franz Richter: (mind.) OH- [0:16] & OO(-) (zumind. lO[-]) [0:19 (sehr kurz)]
Patricia Aulitzky: sexy [(0:04) 0:05 (0:11) 0:12 (0:13?) 0:16(recht kurz)] & OH [0:17] & sexy [0:20-0:21] & sCT- [0:22]

16.05-16.30 (auch Sonntag, 12.50-13.20), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Alles muss raus] (how i met your mother: [3.19] Everything Must Go; USA 2008)
Britney Spears: sD [0:03 0:04]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01]

ca. 16.15-16.40, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Trauerarbeiter (TWO and a half MEN: [5.15] Rough Night in Hump Junction; USA 2008)
Andrea Bogart: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:02 0:03]

ca. 16.40-17.08, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Gekühlte Schmetterlinge (TWO and a half MEN: [5.16] Look at Me, Mommy, I'm Pretty; USA 2008)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [0:00-0:03 0:04 0:05-0:06]

17.33-19.00, 3sat:
Katz und Hund (BRD © 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO+ (auf Bildsch.) [0:51] bzw. (sBI bzw.) OO (& sPO) [0:51-0:52] bzw. (im Hintergr.) OO- [(0:51/)0:52]

18.40-20.15 und 4.45-6.20, one:
Kiss the Coach (Playing for Keeps; USA 2012)
Uma Thurman: sBH (mit sD) [(mind.) ca. 0:54] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

19.20-19.45 (auch Sonntag, 17.55-18.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Strip-Poker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.4] Clank, Clank, Drunken Skank; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:03] & (mind.) sD-
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (re.) [0:06 0:07/0:08]
Jennifer Aspen: sD(-) [0:13]
Molly Stanton: (mind.) sD- [am Anfang]
Nicole Travolta: sD [am Anfang] & sD(-) [0:09] & OH- (in Video) [ca. 0:16]
Tara Perry: sD [am Anfang & 0:09]

19.45-20.15 (auch Sonntag, 18.20-18.55), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Alan Harper, Frauenbeglücker (TWO and a half MEN: [11.5] Alan Harper, Pleasing Women Since 2003; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [ca. 0:17]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:00]

20.15-23.00 und 2.40-5.20, RTL ZWEI:
Die neun Pforten {oder (wie bei arte-Version): The Ninth Gate} (The Ninth Gate / La neuvième porte / La novena puerta; (USA?/)FRA/ESP © 1999)
{aus Teilsichtung (der arte-Version):}
Emmanuelle Seigner: PO & OO [1:59]
Lena Olin: sexy [0:28] & (seitl.) sPO(-?) [0:29]
[unbekannt (Lena Olins Bodydouble)]: sPO & PO (& OO-- (lO--) ?) [1:40]

20.15-22.15 und 0.10-1.55, ServusTV:
Und nebenbei das große Glück (Un bonheur n'arrive jamais seul; FRA 2012)
Aleksandra Klebanska: PO
Anne-Sophie Boubals (od. Dina Capistrano Nietes ?): PO
Sophie Marceau: sBH & PO [innerh. einer Szene] & sBH (li. Hälfte; sCT- ?) & sD
[unbekannt]: PO
(jeweils gemäß Bild[ern])

20.15-22.00 und 4.40-6.20, zdf_neo:
The Italian Job - Jagd auf Millionen (The Italian Job / Braquage à l'italienne / ... ?; USA/FRA/GB/ITA 2003)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Charlize Theron: sD [0:02] & sD(-) (re.) [0:03] & sBH [0:39]
Julie Costello: sexy (Unterhose) [0:42] {kein sBH in ihrer einzigen bei Mr. Skin verzeichneten Szene}
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD (li.) [1:41 (= Absp.)]

20.15-21.45 und 1.30-3.00, WDR:
ZERO - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Marc Elsberg (BRD © 2021)
Heike Makatsch: sD(-) od. sD [0:46]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

20.15-21.15 (auch Sonntag, 12.50-13.45), ATV II:
Der letzte Bulle: Die Nackttanker von Huttrop (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Barbara Lanz: (PO &) PU [0:00-0:01] & OO [0:02]
Tatjana Clasing: sD [0:26]

21.45-22.45, ZDF:
Der Alte: Paradiesvogel (BRD(/ÖST/CH) © 2016)
Sheri Hagen: sexy (BH unter sCT) [0:25-0:28]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI od. sBH bzw. (sehr kurz) sBI od. "sB" (jew. auf Schw.-W.-Foto) [0:23] bzw. sBH (auf Foto) [0:29]

22.00-23.40, rbb:
Solo Sunny (DDR © 1979)
Jacqueline Pöggel: PU [1:03]
Regine Doreen: OO (lO) [0:50 (recht kurz)]
Renate Krössner: OO (lO) [0:05 (sehr kurz)] & OH- [0:06 (recht kurz)] & sNIP- (od. sCT- ?) [0:07] & sCT- [0:09] & sNIP & (kurz) nPU- [0:24] & sNIP (re.) [0:30] & sexy (Unterhose) [(0:31) 0:32] & Oops od. OO(-) (lO[-]) [0:40 (sehr kurz)] & sNIP (li.) [0:41 (recht kurz)] & sCT(-) [1:07/1:08] & sCT(-) (re.) (& (sehr kurz) nPU[-]) [1:08/1:09] (& vlt. weitere sNIP-Szenen)
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [(mind) 0:01 0:02/0:03 0:42]

22.00-23.40 und 1.20-3.00, zdf_neo:
November Man (The November Man; USA/GB 2014)
(mind.)
Eliza Taylor: sBH (& (dunkel) nPU- ?) & PO & (sehr? kurz u. dunkel) (mind.) OO- (lO-) [ca. 0:54]
Olga Kurylenko: sexy ? [ca. 1:10] & sBH (mit sD ?)
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Foto) [ca. 0:06]
[... Unbekannte]: OO bzw. ... [ca. 0:41]
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und (nur E. T.) Bildern; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.01-23.31 und 2.33-4.00, ORF 2:
Mord in bester Gesellschaft: Der Tote im Elchwald (BRD(/ÖST?) © 2008)
Annekathrin Bach: sBI [1:10]
Lucia Gailová: (mind.) OH- [0:00] & OO [0:01] & sD [(0:28) 0:43 0:44 0:46]
Sophie Wepper: NA (od. zumind. OH-) [0:15/0:16] & sD [(0:37 [kurz]) 0:39] & sUPS- (?) & (mind.) sD- [0:42 (sehr bzw. recht kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) bzw. sBI (recht dunkel) [0:48(-)0:49] & sD(-) od. sD [0:53]

22.06-0.10, Disney Channel:
Der Teufel trägt Prada (The Devil Wears Prada / Le diable s'habille en Prada; USA/FRA 2006)
(mind.)
Anne Hathaway: sD & {andere Szene} sD(-)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBH [am Anfang]
(gemäß Bildern bzw. Szenenbeschreibung)

22.15-0.10 und 1.55-3.45, ServusTV:
Angel Heart (USA/CAN/GB 1987)
Charlotte Rampling: OO (rO) [1:07 (1:08) 1:42] (jew. als Leiche)
Elizabeth Whitcraft: (sBH (mit sD) bzw.) OO (bzw. OH+) [(0:31-)0:32(-0:33)]
Lisa Bonet: sWS (sCT[-]) [0:51 0:52] & OO (lO) [0:58 0:59] & PU [1:24] & OO(+) [1:25-1:26] & OO(-) [1:28] & OO [1:43/1:44]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. ... [1:25 (jew. recht kurz)]

22.20-0.10, Tele 5:
And Soon the Darkness {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder (laut Tele 5 und IMDb): Mörderische Ferien} (And Soon the Darkness; USA/ARG/FRA 2010)
Amber Heard: sexy od. sUPS [0:18(kurz) 0:20] & sBI (teilw. mit sD) [0:24-0:25 0:26-0:28 0:38(Handybilder)]
Gia Mantegna: sexy [0:00]
Odette Yustman [= Odette Annable]: sexy [(0:02) 0:03-0:04 0:05 0:07] & NA [0:07 0:08] & sexy [0:17 (recht kurz)] & sBI (& (mind.) sPO-) [0:24-0:25 ([mind.] 0:24:5X sPO-) 0:26-0:28 0:29 0:30-0:31 0:32 0:34(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:38(Handybilder)] & sexy [1:02 1:03] & sexy od. sUPS [1:05]

23.00-1.00, SRF 1:
Pretty Woman (USA 1990)
Julia Roberts: sBH [0:26-0:27] & OH- [(0:28 0:34?) 0:58 1:01(kurz)] & OH(-) (vlt. NA) [1:04-1:05] & OH- bzw. OH [1:15-1:17] & sCT(-) (li.) [1:25] & (OO od. eher) Oops [1:27 (2x kurz)] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
Laura San Giacomo: sexy [(0:36) 0:37 (1:31/1:32)]
(wahrsch.) Shelley Michelle (Julia Roberts' Bodydouble): sPO- & sexy (Slip) & sBH [0:04] (1:01 (und vlt. in weiteren Szenen) könnte auch sie sein)

23.20-0.45, BR:
Edgar Wallace: Der Mönch mit der Peitsche (BRD © 1967)
Grit Boettcher: sNIP [?] (re.) [0:16 0:19/0:20 0:21] & sBI [0:28] & sexy [0:29]
Uschi Glas: sBA [0:29/0:30 0:52]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:28 0:29/0:30 0:52]

23.26-1.15, 3sat:
The Danish Girl (The Danish Girl / Den danske pige; GB/USA/BRD/DAN/BEL 2015)
Alicia Vikander: PO [ca. 0:15] & OO bzw. PU & PO [ca. 0:18f.] (& sD ?)
Sonya Cullingford: OO [ca. 0:56f.]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.30-1.15, mdr:
Sommer vorm Balkon (BRD © 2005)
(mind.)
Inka Friedrich: sNIP [0:06] & sD(-) od. sD [0:10] & sNIP (li.) [0:22] & sD(-) [0:24] & sD [0:41] & sNIP & OH (li.) [0:47] & sD(-) (re.) & OO (lO) [0:50] & sD(-) (li.) [0:51]
Nadja Uhl: sexy [0:03 (0:06?)] & sD [0:12 0:16] & sD(-) [0:25] & sD [0:32] & sPO & sD [0:34] & sexy [0:41] & sD(-) [0:47 0:48] & sD [0:49] & NA [1:03] & sexy (?) [1:06-1:07 1:08] & sPO & sBH [1:14] & sPO & OH- [1:15] & sD [1:16] & sD(-) [1:17] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:20] & sexy [1:26 1:28(Slip) 1:34] & sD(-) [1:34 1:39]

23.30-1.45 und 3.30-5.35, SRF zwei:
Batman Begins (USA/GB 2005)
Katie Holmes: sNIP [(u.a.) ca. 1:29] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.40-1.20 und 3.00-4.40, zdf_neo:
Wer Gewalt sät {wenn wie PRO7-Version; oder (laut zdf_neo): Straw Dogs - Wer Gewalt sät} (Straw Dogs; USA 2011)
Kate Bosworth: sNIP [(0:17) 0:18 0:20] & sUPS- [(0:23?) 0:24 (jew. kurz)] & sNIP [0:26 0:27 0:28 0:29 0:30-0:31] & sNIP & sD(-) [0:31] & sNIP- [0:54] & sBH & "nPU-NA" [0:58 0:59] & sBH- [1:00] & sexy 1:02] (& ... ? [1:11 (sehr kurz)]) & PO (vlt. Bodydouble) [1:13 (sehr kurz)]

23.40-1.20 und 2.55-4.20, ATV II:
liebe macht sexy {+ Pfeil nach links} (BRD © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Petra Kleinert: sD [0:02 1:20]
Simone Thomalla: sWS (sCT) [0:22 (recht kurz)]

0.40-2.38, Das Erste:
Eine verhängnisvolle Affäre {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): Fatal Attraction} (Fatal Attraction; USA 1987)
Anne Archer: sexy (Slip) bzw. sNIP [0:01/0:02 0:03] & sD(-) [0:07] & sNIP- (re.) [0:08] & sBH [0:49] & sexy [0:50] & sUPS [1:48]
Glenn Close: OO (lO) [0:16] & PO & nPU [0:17 (recht kurz)] & OO (rO) [0:19] & sD(-) [0:20] & Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:24] & OO(+?) [0:31-0:32 (0:32:5X (n )PU- ?)] & sNIP [(mind.) 0:53 0:54 1:05] & sNIP od. sCT- [1:39 1:40] (& sUPS ?)

0.50-2.40, RTL ZWEI:
Arachnophobia (USA 1990)
Cori Wellins: OH od. NA [1:10] (ungeprüfte, aus drei Quellen kombinierte Fremddaten)

ca. 1.10-3.10, SAT.1:
Die Fremde in dir (The Brave One; USA 2007)
Jodie Foster: sBH & OH & (wahrsch. Bodydouble) OO & PO [ca. 0:11] (& ... ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.25-2.50 und 4.15-5.45, SWR:
Liebe verjährt nicht (BRD © 2019)
Tanja Wedhorn: sexy (?) [1:03 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBH [0:31]

3.00-4.40, WDR:
Die Spiegel[-]Affäre (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nora von Waldstätten: OH (bzw. NA ?) [(0:31/)0:32] & OO+ [1:04]

3.09-4.35, ORF 1:
L.A. Love Story - Verliebt in Los Angeles (Dorfman = Dorfman in Love; USA 2011)
(mind.)
Hayley Marie Norman: sBH(-) od. "sB(-)" (mit sD)
Sara Rue: ... ? ("bathtub scene") [ca. 0:24]
Sophie Monk: (sBH- ? mit) sD
(gemäß Bild(ern) bzw. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.40-6.05, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Pilot (Baywatch: Panic at Malibu Pier; USA o.J. [1989, Digitally Remastered 201X])
Erika Eleniak: sexy [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [0:01 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:04/0:05] & sBA (fast sBI) [0:20 0:21] & sBA(-) (mit sD[-]) [0:23] & sBA [(0:34) 0:36-0:37 (0:48)] & sD(-) od. sD [0:49] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. sBH (mit sD[-]) [0:54 0:55 0:56] & sBA [1:19 (1:22) 1:23 1:28]
Hope Marie Carlton: sBI (mit sD) [0:31(/0:32) 0:37] & (sBI &) sPO [0:38]
Kim Morgan Greene: sBA (z.T. sNIP) [0:29-0:31]
Madchen [eigtl. Mädchen] Amick: sexy (Slip) [1:05 (recht kurz)]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA (z.T. mit sD) [0:01(= Vorsp.) (0:02) 0:20 0:26 0:27 0:34 (0:35? [kurz]) 0:36 0:37 0:48 1:19 1:22 1:23 1:28]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [0:14 (0:15)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. sPO & sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. (recht kurz) OH(-) [0:23] bzw. (sBI von hint. &) sPO [0:23 0:39 (jew. recht kurz)] bzw. sD(-) od. sD [0:59]
[... Unbekannte]: (sBA bzw. sBI &) sPO- bzw. sexy
[drei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[viele Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.; teilw. mit sD) bzw. sBA
(leider nicht der "enhanced pilot for European markets", worin Hope Marie Carlton auch OO und Teri Weigel "sB" & sPO & OO)

5.30-6.20 (auch Sonntag, 5.20-6.20), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Eine Herzenssache (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:03 0:32]


----------



## Anonymos (8 Okt. 2022)

Sonntag, 9. Oktober 2022:

5.55-7.25, mdr:
Wohin der Weg mich führt (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Johanna Christine Gehlen: Oops od. OO- (lO-) (im Spiegel) [1:08 (sehr kurz)] (0:44 trotz nasser Kleidung nix)

6.05-6.55, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Tod auf dem Surfbrett (Baywatch: [1.1] In Deep; USA © 1989)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:11/0:12]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [0:00(= Vorsp.) 0:10(-0:11) (0:34) 0:38/0:39 0:40 0:41]
[drei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA
(Daten der früher bei RTL II gesendeten ersten dt. Fassung - bei NITRO (wo jeweils neue dt. Version auf der Grundlage des "verbesserten" ["Digitally Remastered"] (und manchmal gekürzten) amerikan. Originals) ist nach den Erfahrungen mit schon überprüften späteren Folgen mit Abweichungen (auch beim Vor- und Abspann) zu rechnen)

10.15-12.15, mdr:
[Die Abenteuer des Baron Münchhausen =] The Adventures of Baron Munchausen {so} (GB/BRD 1988)
(mind.)
Uma Thurman: NA [1:11] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:12 (recht kurz)] & sD [(1:12-)1:13/1:14 (1:15) 1:19 1:20 (1:21)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:05 0:10]

10.15-11.45, ZDF:
Das Traumschiff[: Sri Lanka] (BRD © 2004)
Janette Rauch: sBA [0:08(/0:09)]
Lara Joy Körner: sD(-) [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sPO(-) [0:09] & sBI [0:31(-0:32)] & sexy (BH von hint.) [0:59] & sBH (& (recht kurz) sPO) [1:00/1:01]
Muriel Baumeister: sBA (mit sD) [1:18 1:20] & sD (re.) [1:23/1:24]

10.50-12.40, RTL:
OTTO's ELEVEN (BRD 2010)
Jasmin Schwiers: sBI [1:21]
Jennifer Weller: (mind.) sD- [0:24 0:25] & sexy [1:11] & sBI [1:20-1:21]
Sara Nuru: sBI [1:20-1:21]

11.00-12.50, ATV II:
Big (USA 1988)
Elizabeth Perkins: sUPS [ca. 1:12] & sBH [ca. 1:30] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

11.30-13.00, NDR:
Gestern waren wir Fremde (BRD © 2012)
Anna Maria Sturm: sNIP [(1:01) 1:03 (1:04)]
Lisa Wagner: sBH (etw. unscharf) [0:01 (recht kurz)] & PU & PO bzw. OO [0:14/0:15] & sPO(-?) (bei hautfarbenem Slip) od. PO [0:23 (recht kurz)] & sBI [0:43] & sBH (recht dunkel) [0:53] & sUPS [0:55 (recht kurz)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:56-0:57]

[...] {am (Vor-)Mittag mal wieder unerwarteter und ärgerlicher Software-"Streik"}

20.15-22.20 und 1.05-2.50, ServusTV:
The Descendants - Familie und andere Angelegenheiten (The Descendants; USA 2011)
Judy Greer: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [ca. 1:10]
Shailene Woodley: sBI [(mind.) ca. 0:22 1:00 1:10] & (mind.) OH-
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (im Hintergr.) [ca. 0:22]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.45, ONE
SAUERKRAUT[-]KOMA (BRD(/ÖST) © 2018)
Lisa Maria Potthoff: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; auf Foto) [0:02]
[unbekannt]: sD [1:21 (sehr kurz)]

20.15-21.45, arte:
Blondinen bevorzugt ([Howard Hawks'] Gentlemen Prefer Blondes; USA 1953)
Jane Russell: sD & sexy
Marilyn Monroe: (mind.) sD- & sexy
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

20.15-22.25, PULS 4:
Ted 2 (USA 2015)
Jessica Barth: sD
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: "OOO"
(gemäß Bild bzw. Szenenbeschreibung)

21.51-23.19, 3sat:
In der Höhle der Löwin (BRD © 2003)
Jennifer Nitsch: sBH [0:01] (& sexy ? [0:13]) & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:28]

21.59-23.44, Disney Channel:
Buffy, der Vampirkiller {oder: Buffy, der Vampir-Killer} (Buffy the Vampire Slayer; USA 1992)
Kristy Swanson: sD & sNIP & sexy (gemäß Bildern)

22.00-23.45 und 3.45-5.05, Tele 5:
Critters 2 {laut Sender; oder (laut IMDb): Critters 2 - Sie kehren zurück} (Critters 2 (= Critters 2: The Main Course); USA 1988)
Denise McConnell {laut IMDb}: OO (lO) (auf "Playboy"-Foto) [ca. 0:37] (gemäß Clip)
Roxanne Kernohan: OO & sPO [ca. 0:37] & sD (gemäß Clip, Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.36-0.31 und 3.26-5.21, ORF 1:
Iron Man 2 (USA 2010)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Scarlett Johansson: sBH (li. Hälfte; auf Foto) [0:24] & (mind.) sD- [1:16] & sBH [1:36]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:09 0:52]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.) (od. "sB") [0:51 0:53 0:54]
[etliche Unbekannte (?)]: "sB" [0:05-0:07]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:56]

(23.35-0.25, WDR:
Mord mit Aussicht: Hackestüpp (BRD © 2022)
Katharina Wackernagel: sexy ? [0:01])

23.55-1.25, rbb:
NACHTSCHATTEN - Der Usedom-Krimi (BRD © 2020)
(mind.)
Lea Freund: PO (in Video) & NA(+?) [0:15] & sPO- (re. Hälfte) (in Video) [0:16 (recht kurz)] & sBH [(0:22/)0:23] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (auf Foto) [0:26 (recht kurz)] & (NA bzw.) OO(-) (rO(-); recht kurz) [(0:26/)0:27] & sPO(-) (in Video) [0:39 (recht kurz)] & sBH [0:41 (0:47)] & sBH (re. sNIP) [0:48] & NA(-?) (od. (mind.) OH-) [0:53 (0:54)] & sBH(-) (li. Hälfte) & OO- (rO-) [0:56] & sBH(-) (li. Hälfte) & OO(-) (rO[-]) & (in Video) PO & OO [0:57] & sBH (mit sD) & (auf Handybild) sBH mit OO (rO) [1:12] & sBH [1:12 (1:13)]

0.30-2.15, RTL ZWEI:
The Hills Have Eyes - Hügel der blutigen Augen (The Hills Have Eyes / La colline a des yeux; USA/FRA 2006)
Emilie de Ravin: sBH [ca. 0:22ff.]
Vinessa Shaw: sBH(-) [ca. 0:55]

0.55-2.25, SWR:
Monsieur Pierre GEHT ONLINE [= Flora 63 {laut IMDb}] (un profil pour deux; FRA/BRD/BEL © 2017)
{aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Fanny Valette: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [1:28]
Stéphanie Crayencour: sBH [0:21] & sexy [0:22 0:23(kurz)] & OO [0:51] & sD (li.) [0:54/0:55]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) (auf Foto bzw. Werbeplakat) [0:59 1:05 1:16]

2.15-3.35, RTL ZWEI:
The Hills Have Eyes 2 {oder: The Hills Have Eyes 2: Die Glücklichen sterben schnell} (The Hills Have Eyes II; USA 2007)
Cécile Breccia: OO(+?) [am Anfang] (mehr nicht gesehen von diesem Film)

3.20-4.50, hr:
Camping mit Herz (BRD © 2019)
Nina Franoszek (50+): sD [0:18]


----------



## Anonymos (9 Okt. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 10.(/11.) Oktober 2022:

ca. 7.25-7.55, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Trauerarbeiter (TWO and a half MEN: [5.15] Rough Night in Hump Junction; USA 2008)
Andrea Bogart: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:02 0:03]

7.45-9.15, one:
Ein Schnitzel für alle (BRD © 2013)
Therese Hämer: sexy [1:00] & sD (li.) [1:04] & sexy [1:26]

ca. 7.55-8.20, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Gekühlte Schmetterlinge (TWO and a half MEN: [5.16] Look at Me, Mommy, I'm Pretty; USA 2008)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [0:00-0:03 0:04 0:05-0:06]

8.50-9.40, SWR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Tabu (BRD © 2022)
Anaïs Dahl: sexy [0:21] & sD (li.) [0:22] & sexy [0:38 0:41/0:42]
Mirya Kalmuth: sBI [0:02-0:04]

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Pias Baby (BRD © 2002)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP [0:00 (0:01?) 0:02 0:19/0:20]

ca. 9.15-9.40, PRO 7:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Mein Finale, Teil 1]] ([scrubs]: [[8.18]] My Finale, Part 1; USA © 2009)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. sD [0:17]

ca. 9.40-10.05, PRO 7:
SCRUBS - DIE ANFÄNGER[[: Mein Finale, Teil 2]] ([scrubs]: [[8.19]] My Finale, Part 2; USA © 2009)
Christa Miller: (mind.) sD- [0:04 (recht kurz)]
Judy Reyes: sD (li.) [(0:15/)0:16]

9.57-10.42, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Ein Mann ohne Gedächtnis (BRD/ÖST © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Angelika Niedetzky: (mind.) sPO- (li. Hälfte) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01]

ca. 10.05-10.35, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unsere erste Vorlesung]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.1]] Our First Day of School; USA © 2009)
Eliza Coupe: sexy (?) [0:10] & sBH [0:16]
Kerry Bishé: OH- [0:14 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:00]
[unbekannt]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:13]

ca. 10.35-11.05, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unser Trinkerfreund]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.2]] Our Drunk Friend; USA © 2009)
Kerry Bishé: sBI(-) (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:14]
Nicky Whelan: sD [0:02/0:03] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; z.T. mit sD) [0:14]

10.37-10.58, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Abmachung ([scrubs]: [[6.10]] My Therapeutic Month; USA © 2007)
Judy Reyes: sD (re.) [0:06] & sBH (mit sD) [0:13/0:14]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:05/0:06]
[unbekannt]: sD (re.) [0:14 (2x recht kurz)]

10.58-11.19 (auch Dienstag, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Erinnerungen ([scrubs]: [[6.11]] My Night to Remember; USA © 2007)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:07 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:18]
Marisa Petroro: sexy [0:08]
Sarah Chalke: sD [0:04 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (re.) [0:08] & sD [0:12]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Warum ich meinen Boss entführte (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Hartmann: sexy (Slip) & {andere Szene} sD(-) [0:00 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [0:03] (& sBI-- (wenig Bik.-Obertl. [wohl kaum BH]) [0:52 (sehr kurz)]) & OH [1:06]

12.45-13.35, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: 48 Stunden (Charmed: [4.2] Charmed Again, Part 2; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:04 0:05 0:06 0:14 0:19 0:22) 0:24 (0:26 0:27 0:33 0:36 0:37 0:39) 0:40 (0:42)]
Krista Allen: sD [0:00(-)0:01]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:40/0:41 0:42]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:38]

13.35-14.25, ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Unvergessene Liebe (Ghost Whisperer: [2.2] Love Still Won't Die; USA 2006)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:06 0:07] & sexy [0:22]

ca. 13.50-14.45, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Tribunal (Charmed: [6.19] Crimes & Witch Demeanors; USA 2004)
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [(0:00) 0:01] & sNIP- [0:09]

14.15-16.20, arte:
Madame Marguerite oder Die Kunst der schiefen Töne (Marguerite, FRA/CZE/BEL 2015)
Catherine Frot (50+): OO(-) [ca. 1:24] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[unbekannt]: OO(-?) (kurz) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

14.30-16.00 und 0.45-2.15, hr:
Der Bulle und das Landei: Von Mäusen, Miezen und Moneten (BRD © 2014)
Birthe Wolter: sPO & sBH [1:17] & (sexy bzw.) sD (re.) [(1:18/)1:19]
(Katharina Müller-Elmau: vlt. OH [0:43 0:44])

ca. 14.45-15.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Magische Männer (Charmed: [6.20] A Wrong Day's Journey Into Right; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:00 0:01 (0:02) 0:05/0:06 (0:12?) 0:16-0:17 (0:19 0:23-0:24 0:25)] & (sNIP bzw.) sD(-) & sNIP- [(0:26/)0:27] & sD(-) od. sD [0:35]
Jennifer O'Dell: (mind.) sD- [0:14 0:15]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:03] & sNIP [0:08/0:09 (0:10)]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sD bzw. sD(-) bzw. sexy

14.45-16.10 (auch Dienstag, 7.40-9.05), one:
Reiff für die Insel: KATHARINA UND DER SCHÄFER (BRD © 2015)
Tanja Wedhorn: sD [0:16]

14.50-15.45, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Schmerzensgrenzen (House M.D. [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2004)
Jennifer Morrison: sD(-) (gemäß Bildern)

14.55-15.20, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Wochenende im Wald (Married with Children: [4.3] Buck Saves the Day; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [0:02]

15.20-15.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Zahnweh (Married with Children: [4.4] Tooth or Consequences; USA © 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:03 (0:05) 0:09-0:10 (0:11/)0:12]
Traci Lords: sD [(0:14-)0:15 0:16 (0:17) 0:18 (0:19)]

15.45-16.45, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Das Ende danach? (House M.D.: [1.3] Occam's Razor; USA 2004)
(mind.)
Alexis Thorpe: sexy (Slip) [0:00-0:01]

15.50-17.25 (auch Dienstag, 8.45-10.20), SRF 1:
Katie Fforde: Für immer Mama (BRD © 2020)
Charleen Deetz: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sexy [ca. 0:26-0:27] & sD [1:16 (recht kurz)]

ca. 16.30-17.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 13.55-14.50), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Gute Und Böse {so} Welt, Teil 1 (Charmed: [6.22] It's a Bad, Bad, Bad, Bad World, Part 1; USA 2004)
(mind.)
Rose McGowan: sD & sNIP [0:00] & sD [0:05 (0:20 0:27)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO- [0:28] bzw. sPO(-) [0:29 0:30]
[ein(ig)e Unbekannte]: sBH bzw. "sB" bzw. sexy [0:28 0:30 (0:31)]

16.39-16.58, ORF 1:
the BIG BANG THEORY: Reife Leistung, Playboy! (the BIG BANG THEORY: [7.19] The Indecision Amalgamation; USA 2014)
Kaley Cuoco-Sweeting: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17]

ca. 17.25-18.20 (auch Dienstag, 8.25-9.20), ATV:
The Mentalist: Der Freund eines Freundes (The Mentalist: [1.11] Red John's Friends; USA 2009)
Olivia Hardt: sBH (als Leiche) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung)

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 12.45-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Mann Mit Dem {so} Drachendolch (Charmed: [4.4] Enter the Demon; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sD (bzw. sexy) [0:00(-0:01)] & sexy [(0:02) 0:07-0:08 0:10-0:11] & sNIP- [0:11/0:12] & sexy [0:16-0:17] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) [(0:19-)0:20] & sexy [0:21 0:24 (0:41) 0:42]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(mind.) 0:12 (0:19-0:20) 0:23 0:30-0:31 0:32 (0:36 0:39) 0:41] & sexy (?)

18.15-18.45 (auch Dienstag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Hals- und Beinbruch (TWO and a half MEN: [11.9] Numero Uno Accidente Lawyer; USA 2013)
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.) sD- [0:03/0:04]
Kate Miner: sBH(-) [0:16-0:17 0:18]

ca. 18.20-19.15 (auch Dienstag, ca. 15.45-16.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Blinder Zorn (Charmed: [7.1] A Call to Arms; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:05 (0:06)] & sD(-) [0:18 0:26 0:31] & sexy [0:37]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [0:33]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:24 0:32]

18.20-18.50 (auch Dienstag, 15.00-15.25), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Her mit den kleinen Französinnen (Married with Children: [4.6] Fair Exchange; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy

18.25-19.20 (auch Dienstag, 13.40-14.30), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Haus der Schuld (Ghost Whisperer: [2.3] Drowned Lives; USA 2006)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:03-0:07] (& vlt. OH- [0:08-0:09])
Tamala Jones: sD [0:05(/0:06)]

18.50-19.15 (auch Dienstag, 15.25-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Das Model (Married with Children: [4.15] Rock and Roll Girl; USA 1990)
Christina Applegate: sexy [(0:01 0:02) 0:03 (0:04) 0:05] & sD [0:06-0:07 0:08-0:10 (0:16 0:17-0:18) 0:20]
[ein(ig)e noch zu Identifizierende (vermutl. Deborah Dillon, Eva LaRue, Jamie Lynn Grenham u./od. Jill Pierce)]: sD bzw. sexy

19.25-19.55 (auch Dienstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Feucht-fröhliche Weihnacht (TWO and a half MEN: [11.10] On Vodka, on Soda, on Blender, on Mixer!; USA 2013)
Aly Michalka: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [0:18]

19.55-20.15 (auch Dienstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein Eissandwich im Ofen (TWO and a half MEN: [11.11] Tazed in the Lady Nuts; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sBH (mit sD) [0:02-0:03]

20.15-21.05 und 1.00-1.45, NITRO:
Alarm für Cobra 11 - Die Autobahnpolizei: Verhängnisvolle Nacht (BRD o.J. [2018 od. 2019])
Anna-Katharina Fecher: OO (als Leiche) [0:00(rO) 0:01(lO)] & OO- (zumind. lO-) [0:04 (recht kurz)] & OO (lO; als Leiche) [0:05] & OO [0:08 0:09(rO) 0:20] & OH- (in Video) [0:22] & OH(-?) & (sehr kurz) NA+ ([n?]PU- ?) (in Video) [0:42]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:36]

20.15-22.00 (auch Dienstag, 23.45-1.30), one:
Tage am Strand (Perfect Mothers = Adoration (= Adore); AUS/FRA 2013)
Jessica Tovey: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [ca. 1:30]
Naomi Watts: sBI [(u.a.) ca. 0:55] & sNIP & sPO(-) (li. Hälfte) [innerh. einer Szene] & sBA
Robin Wright: sBI [(mind.) ca. 0:20 0:55] & PO [ca. 1:05] & PO(-) (& nPU- ?) [innerh. einer Szene] & sBA (& sBH ?)
Sophie Lowe: sBA- (?) [ca. 1:30]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 20.15-23.05 und 0.55-3.15, kabel eins:
Die Insel (The Island; USA 2005)
{auf FSK16-Version (des ZDF) beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Scarlett Johansson: (sBH- mit) sD [1:43]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy bzw. sBI (von hint.) [0:07]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA [0:07]

20.15-22.25 und 0.30-2.15, ATV:
American Pie: Das Klassentreffen (American Reunion; USA 2012)
Ali Cobrin: sD [0:31] & sPO & sD [0:39] & OO [0:40] & OH- [0:41 0:42] & sPO & OO [0:44] & OO [0:46]
Alyson Hannigan: sBH [0:01] & sD(-) [1:30/1:31] & sexy [1:34] & sD [1:36]
Dania Ramirez: sD [0:15 0:21 0:22] & sBI [0:23 0:24] & sD [... 1:32]
Jennifer Coolidge: sD [(1:02/)1:03 1:05-1:06 1:13]
Jennifer (Sun) Bell: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:31 0:32 0:35 0:37]
Katrina Bowden: sBI (& sPO) [0:05-0:06] & sBI & sPO- [0:23] & OH(-) [0:24] & OH [0:25]
Mena Suvari: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; sNIP) [0:24(-)0:25]
Shannon Elizabeth: (mind.) sD- [ca. 1:35]
Tara Reid: sD(-) [1:08/1:09]
Valarie Kobrovsky: sBH [0:37 0:38]
[(jew.) einige Unbekannte]: OH bzw. OH- bzw. sD bzw. sD(-)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) (& {einige} sPO bzw. sPO-)

22.45-0.10, arte:
Suicide Tourist - Es gibt kein Entkommen (Selvmordsturisten = Manden uden fremtid / Mannen uten framtid; DAN/NOR/BRD 2019)
Christine Albeck Børge: sBH mit sD & (kurz) Oops (re.) [ca. 1:11]
Tuva Novotny: sD (& sNIP ?) & sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:28] (& sBH ?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.45-23.35, BR:
Morden im Norden: Vergiss mein nicht (BRD © 2019)
Isabel Thierauch: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:00-0:01 0:34-0:35]

23.50-1.15, rbb:
Polizeiruf 110: Der Kreuzworträtsel[-]Fall (DDR © 1988)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Anette Gleichmann: OO [0:42]

0.35-2.05, mdr:
Zeit der Kannibalen (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Katharina Schüttler: sexy (Slip) [1:06 1:08-1:09 (1:10)]
Veronica Naujoks: sBH (mit sD) [0:55]

1.15-2.05 und 5.00-5.50, SRF 1:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 24 = 8. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
Liv Lisa Fries: sD [0:44 0:45] & sD & sPO [0:46]
[unbekannt]: OO (rO) [0:34]

1.20-2.05, ZDF:
Der Bergdoktor: Fremdes Herz, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
Katharina Schlothauer: sBH [0:03]
Laura Cuenca Serrano: sD (re.) [0:04]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:04 (recht kurz)]

2.05-2.50, ZDF:
Der Bergdoktor: Fremdes Herz, Teil 2 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Katharina Schlothauer: sBH(-) [0:28]

2.50-3.35, ZDF:
Der Bergdoktor: Familienfieber, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Cosima Lehninger: sBI (z.T. mit sD) (& (recht kurz) sPO-) [0:18-0:19]

3.15-4.05, rbb:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Mutterliebe (BRD © 2008)
Alexandra Kamp: OH- (?) [0:28]
Elisabeth Lanz: sBH [0:03]


----------



## Anonymos (11 Okt. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 11.(/12.) Oktober 2022:

6.15-6.55 und 5.20-6.05, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Der letzte Tanz (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:26) 0:27]
Nicole Kastner [= Nikola Kastner]: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:36]
Samira Summer [= Eva Roob]: sD(+?) (re.) [0:12 (sehr kurz)] & OO (rO) [0:13 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:40]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Abgehauen (BRD © 2005)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: (mind.) sD- [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) [0:19]

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Eine Flamme im Wind (BRD © 2005)
Hendrikje Fitz: sNIP- [0:46]
Josefine Preuß: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:13 (recht kurz)]

10.05-11.00, VOX:
CSI: Miami: Sterne verglühen (CSI: Miami: [4.23] Shock; USA 2006)
Leila Arcieri: Oops od. OO- (rO-) ? [ca. 0:33 (sehr? kurz)] & NA & OH
Sasha Barrese: OH(-?) [ca. 0:01]
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

13.00-14.50, SRF zwei:
DİE WİLDEN HÜHNER ...und das Leben (BRD © 2009)
Paula Schramm: sBH [0:47-0:49]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

13.45-14.30, hr:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Wolfratshauser Königsblau (BRD 2019)
Christiane Brammer: (mind.) sD- [0:04] & sD(-) [0:05 (0:06) 0:14/0:15] & (mind.) sD- [0:19-0:20] & sD(-) [0:21 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:22-0:23] & sD(-) [0:24 (recht kurz)] & sD [(0:31) 0:35-0:36] & (mind.) sD- [0:39] & sD(-) [0:40-0:41]

ca. 13.55-14.20, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Eng ist gut (TWO and a half MEN: [5.9] Shoes, Hats, Pickle Jar Lids; USA 2007)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [(0:01-0:03) (0:06/)0:07 (0:08) 0:10 0:15 0:17-0:18]

13.55-14.40, one:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Flächenbrand (BRD © 2015)
Andrea Kathrin Loewig: sD(-) [0:17 0:18 (jew. kurz)]

14.10-15.00, NDR:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Atemlos (BRD © 2018)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Janina Isabell Batoly: sD(-) od. sD (li.) [0:14]

14.15-16.10, arte:
Nur für Personal (Les femmes du 6ème étage; FRA(/ESP?) 2010)
Natalia Verbeke: PO & OO- (lO-) [ca. 0:44] & OO [ca. 1:28 (kurz)] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

ca. 14.20-14.45, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Frauendieb (TWO and a half MEN: [5.10] Kinda Like Necrophilia; USA 2007)
Justine Eyre: sexy [0:18]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Vater werden ist nicht schwer... (BRD © 2005)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Schlattner: sD(-) [0:53]

14.40-16.10 (auch Mittwoch, 7.40-9.10), one:
Die Sache mit der Wahrheit (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christiane Paul: (mind.) sD- [0:01] & sexy (BH von hint.) & {andere Szene} OH- [0:06] & (OO(-) (rO[-]) od. eher) Oops [0:07 (sehr kurz)]
Jule Ronstedt: (mind.) sD- [0:03]

ca. 14.55-15.50 (auch Mittwoch, 10.25-11.20), kabel eins:
Castle[: Aus Liebe zur Umwelt] (Castle: [2.10] One Man's Treasure; USA 2009)
Ana Ayora: sexy (Unterhose) (od. sPO- ?) [0:00]

15.30-16.00 (auch Mittwoch, 14.15-14.40), PULS 4:
how i met your mother[: Der Nicht-Vatertag {oder eher (wie zu hören): Der Kein-Vater-Tag}] (how i met your mother: [4.7] Not a Father's Day; USA 2008)
Alyson Hannigan: sD [0:12 (0:13 0:15)]

16.25-17.15 (auch Mittwoch, 12.00-12.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Sammler (Charmed: [4.5] Size Matters; USA 2001)
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(mind.) 0:37 0:38 (0:40)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sNIP- [0:04]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:10 (0:11)]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sexy [0:28] 

16.25-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 11.55-12.45), ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Eine wie keine (Hawaii Five-0: [8.21] Ahuwale Ka Nane Huna; USA © 2018)
Alana Boden: sexy [0:05 0:06(kurz)] & "sB" (wohl kaum sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)) [0:07] & sBA [0:19 0:20 (jew. auf Foto) 0:23] & sexy bzw. sBA (auf Fotos) [0:25] & sexy [0:33-0:34 0:35 (0:36-)0:37 0:38]
Grace Park od. [unbekannt]: sBI [0:02 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
Taniya Sifton (od. Camille Claire Hendricks) od. [unbekannt]: sexy (Bik.-Hose) [0:21]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI & (kurz) sPO(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[unbekannt ("Lara Levy")]: sBH (in Video) [0:02 (0:10[kurz]) 0:11(kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sPO(-) (& sBA von hint.) [0:20 (2x recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBA [0:20-0:21 0:23 0:24-0:25]
[mehrere (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBI (auf Fotos (bzw. Foto)) [0:19 (0:20)]
[viele (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:20-0:21 (0:22) 0:23 0:24-0:25]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sPO- (& sBI von hint.) [0:23 (recht bzw. sehr kurz)]
[(mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sPO- [0:25]

ca. 16.40-17.30 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 14.00-14.50), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Nackte Tatsachen (Charmed: [7.2] The Bare Witch Project; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(mind.) 0:25/0:26 0:33 0:34] & NA bzw. OH [0:38-0:39] & sNIP-
Kristen Miller: NA [0:03 0:04] & (mind.) OH- [0:05] & NA [0:14] & OH (vlt. NA) [0:16] & NA [0:24 0:25 0:32] & OH [0:36/0:37]
Rose McGowan: sNIP (li.) [0:29] & sexy [0:38]

ca. 17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 14.50-15.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Rivalitätszauber (Charmed: [7.3] Cheaper by the Coven; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:37 (kurz)]
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" [0:15-0:16 0:28(-)0:29]

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 12.50-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ein Prinz Für {so} Paige (Charmed: [4.6] A Knight to Remember; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:04(-)0:05(-)0:06]
Joie Lenz [= Bethany Joy Lenz = Bethany Joy Galeotti]: sD [0:02 0:19(-)0:20 (0:38)]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:02] (& OH- ? [0:08]) & sBH [0:08 (0:10-0:11)] & sD [(0:11-0:12) 0:15 0:19(-)0:20 0:26 0:28(-0:29) 0:32-0:34 (0:36 0:37) 0:38 (0:39)]

18.15-18.45 (auch Mittwoch, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Baseball. Busen. Busen. Baseball (TWO and a half MEN: [11.12] Baseball. Boobs. Boobs. Baseball.; USA 2014)
Brooke Lyons: sD(-) [0:09-0:10] & sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:11 0:14]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH [0:11 0:14 (0:15) 0:16]

18.20-18.50 (auch Mittwoch, 15.00-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Miss Faltblatt (Married with Children: [4.7] Desperately Seeking Miss October; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:18]

ca. 18.25-19.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.45-16.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Fluch Der {so} Piraten (Charmed: [7.4] Charrrmed!; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:18/0:19 0:22-0:23 0:25-0:26 0:27 0:29] & sCT- [0:38]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [0:22]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:07 0:21 (0:37)]

18.50-19.15 (auch Mittwoch, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Al wird Unternehmer (Married with Children: [4.8] 976-SHOE; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:17 0:18]

ca. 19.20-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 7.20-8.15), sixx:
Grey’s Anatomy[: Fünflinge] (Grey’s Anatomy: [2.10] Much Too Much; USA 2005)
Ellen Pompeo: (... ? [0:01] &) sD(-?) (li.) [0:02 (recht kurz)]
Katherine Heigl: sBH [(0:01 [kurz]) 0:18]
Sandra Oh: sBH [0:01/0:02 (0:37?)]
Sarah Utterback: sBH [0:38]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy (BH von hint.) [0:00]

19.25-19.55 (auch Mittwoch, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Tot, tot, Koma, Florida (TWO and a half MEN: [11.13] Bite Me, Supreme Court; USA 2014)
Andrea Carlisle: (mind.) sD- [0:08]
Maria Zyrianova: sBH (mit sD) [0:15]

19.55-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ein ganzer Kerl (TWO and a half MEN: [11.14] Three Fingers of Crème de Menthe; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sD [(0:02) 0:03-0:04 (0:05)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:15]
Amber Tamblyn: (s)BA- [0:15]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBH (z.T. mit sD) bzw. sexy bzw. "sB" (mit sD[-]) [0:13-0:14]

ca. 20.15-22.30 und 0.25-2.15, kabel eins:
The Hangover (USA/BRD 2009)
Heather Graham: OO (rO) [0:42] & sexy bzw. sD (auf Standbildern) [1:32]
Sasha Barrese: sBI [0:44-0:45]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [0:32] bzw. sD(-) [1:11-1:12] bzw. sPO [1:33]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:44-0:45]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sBI bzw. sBH (?) [1:31/1:32]
[zahlreiche Unbekannte]: sBI (einige nur Bik.-Obertl.) (& {mind. eine} sPO bzw. {mind. zwei} sPO-) [0:27-0:29]

20.15-21.00, zdf_neo:
Another Monday: Das Erwachen (BRD © 2022)
Susanne Bormann: OH (li.) [0:01 0:12] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:13 (recht kurz)] & OH (li.) [0:20 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) (re.) [0:21 (recht kurz)] & OH (li.) [0:44]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Kommissar Maigret: Die Tänzerin und die Gräfin (Maigret in Montmartre; GB © 2017)
Alexandra Bakonyi: sD [1:06-1:07 (1:08) 1:09] & sexy [1:10]
Cassie Clare: sexy [0:05] & "sB" bzw. (recht kurz) sPO (fast PO) [0:32/0:33] & sexy [0:34] & "sB-" (re. Hälfte; mit sD[-]) [0:36] & sexy [0:56 (0:57)]
Lucy Cohu: sD (re.) [0:10/0:11]
Niké Kurta: "sB" [0:05] & sD [0:16] & "sB" [0:36 1:13]
Olivia Vinall: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:05 (recht kurz)] {kein sBH}
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH & (recht kurz) OH [0:35] bzw. sBH od. "sB" [1:17]

20.15-21.10 und 23.10-0.10, VOXup:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Eine Geschichte zum Schluss (Bones: [4.25] The End in the Beginning; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sBH [vermutl. am Anfang] (gemäß Bild[ern])

21.45-22.30, zdf_neo:
Another Monday: Der Wiedergänger (BRD © 2022)
Susanne Bormann: sNIP [0:33]
(Folge davor noch nicht gesehen)

22.00-23.30 und 1.40-3.10, NDR:
tatort: DER FALL HOLDT (BRD © 2017)
Annika Martens: sBH [0:07(recht kurz) (0:08) 1:09] & OO (als Leiche) [1:16]
Maria Furtwängler: sD(-) [0:03 0:04] & sexy [0:33]
[unbekannt]: sBH (li. Hälfte) [1:10]

22.10-0.05 und 1.40-3.20, ServusTV:
Die Geschichte der Dienerin {oder (wie bei 3sat-Version): The Handmaid_'_s Tale} (The Handmaid_'_s Tale; USA/BRD 1990)
Elizabeth McGovern: sBH [0:19 (recht kurz)] & sUPS [1:21?-1:22 1:23 (1:24)]
Natasha Richardson: OO [0:30 ca. 0:57 0:58] & sCT- & sexy
Victoria Tennant: sBH [0:46 0:47]
[unbekannt]: OO [1:19 1:21]
[... Unbekannte]: "sB" bzw. sCT(-?) bzw. sPO bzw. sexy (bzw. sPO- ?) [1:18-1:19 1:20 1:21] bzw. sexy [1:24] bzw. sPO (unter sCT) [1:25]
[einige bzw. zwei Unbekannte]: sBH [0:19 0:20]

22.30-22.50, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das F-Wort (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: OO [0:00-0:01] & sBH [0:02] & sexy [0:05 0:06] & sUPS [0:15 (kurz)] & sPO- [0:16 (kurz)]

ca. 22.30-0.25 und 2.30-4.15, kabel eins:
Wild Wild West (USA 1999)
Bai Ling [= Ling Bai]: sD [0:28/0:29] & sD & sPO [0:34]
Debra Christofferson: sD [0:35 (0:37 0:38 0:39)]
Garcelle Beauvais: OH+ (vlt. NA+) [0:03] & OH(-) [0:04 (recht kurz)] & PO- [0:07 (sehr kurz)]
Musetta Vander: sD [(0:54 0:56) 1:01]
Salma Hayek: sD [0:36 (0:37 0:39) 0:48 (0:48/0:49) 0:49-0:50] & PO(-) [0:52]
Sofia Eng: sD [0:13 0:29]
(sowie weitere (noch zuzuordnende) sD-Szenen)

22.50-23.15, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das Dickpic (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: sBH [0:00 0:01(-)0:02 0:03] & sexy [0:04 0:21 (0:22)]

22.55-0.15, mdr:
Polizeiruf 110: DAS TREIBHAUS (BRD © 1991)
Anna-Katharina Muck: PO (& (kurz) OO- (rO-) ?) [0:19] & OH od. sD [0:20]
Karin Beewen: sBA [0:16/0:17]
Monika Hildebrand: OH+ (vlt. NA+) [(0:00/)0:01] & (mind.) OH- [0:01 0:02]
Rita Haban: sPO & OO [0:58] & (entfernt) PU(-) & (s)PO [0:59]
Veronika Schikowski: PU (& PO) [0:35/0:36] & PU [0:37 (recht kurz)]

23.15-23.40, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das Svadhisthana (BRD © 2022)
Leonie Wesselow: sUPS- ? [0:23 (sehr kurz)]
Meriel Hinsching: sD(-) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
Nagmeh Alaei: sD(-) [0:16 0:19 (0:21)]

0.00-1.45 und 3.40-5.25, SRF zwei:
Willkommen in Marwen (Welcome to Marwen; USA/JAP 2018)
Leslie Zemeckis: sPO & sD (in Video) [ca. 1:06] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.13-1.42, ORF 2:
Die Entscheidung (ÖST/BRD © 2005)
Julia Stemberger: sD [0:08 0:31]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

ca. 0.15-1.10 und 4.00-4.45, SAT.1:
Bull: Alles oder Nichts (Bull: [2.20] Justified; USA 2018)
(mind.)
Sonya Harum: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:03] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.55-2.35, NITRO:
Species (USA © 1995)
Lisa Liberati ?: sD [0:37]
Marg Helgenberger: OO [1:18 (recht kurz)] & OH- [1:21]
Natasha Henstridge: PU(-) [0:17 (recht kurz)] & OO (& ~sBH) [0:35] & sBH [0:38 0:40] & sBH & OO [0:41] & OO [0:42] & sBH [0:48/0:49] & OO [0:51-0:52 0:53] & OO+ [0:57] & OH(+?) [1:00] (& vlt. OH(-) [1:10]) & OO [1:19] & PO & OO [1:20] & OO+ & PO [1:22]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI (mit sD) bzw. sBH & OO (im Fernsehen) [0:29 (jew. kurz)] bzw. sD [1:13 (recht kurz)]

1.17-3.05, ORF 1:
Das Vaterspiel - nach dem gleichnamigen Roman von Josef Haslinger (ÖST/BRD/IRL/FRA © 2008)
Sabine Timoteo: PU [0:39] & PU & PO [0:40]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

1.50-3.25, arte:
Trouble Every Day (FRA/BRD/JAP/LUX 2001)
Béatrice Dalle: OO [ca. 0:33] & nPU [ca. 0:57]
Florence Loiret-Caille: OO [ca. 0:23] & sBH & nPU [ca. 1:30]
Tricia Vessey: PU [ca. 0:29] & OO(-) (rO(-) bzw. lO(-)) & nPU(-?)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

4.15-5.00, zdf_neo:
Rivalen der Rennbahn: Am seidenen Faden (BRD © 1989)
Jutta Speidel: OH(-) (re.) [0:17 (recht kurz)] (& sCT- u./od. sNIP ? (re.) [0:35])
Maja Maranow: sexy [0:36]

5.00-5.50, zdf_neo:
Rivalen der Rennbahn: Zerreißprobe (BRD © 1989)
Jutta Speidel: sNIP [0:06 0:09 0:10]
Maja Maranow: sBA ([sNIP &] mit sD) [0:21-0:22]


----------



## Anonymos (11 Okt. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 12.(/13.) Oktober 2022:

8.50-9.40, mdr:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Spiel mit dem Feuer (BRD © 2002)
Arzu Bazman: sD(-) [0:02 (recht kurz)]

9.00-9.50, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Das stärkere Gefühl (BRD 2005)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Arzu Bazman: (viel) sD [0:21]
Hendrikje Fitz: sD(-) (re.) [0:00/0:01]

10.30-11.15, ZDF:
_NOTRUF _Hafenkante: IMMER ÄRGER MIT NELE (BRD © 2009)
Katja Hoffmann: sD(-?) [0:13 (recht kurz)]

10.55-11.50 (auch Donnerstag, 9.10-10.05), VOX:
CSI: Miami: Wer stirbt als nächstes? (CSI: Miami: [5.3] Death Pool 100; USA 2006)
Heather Sossaman: sBI (z.T. als Leiche)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen)

11.20-12.00, ATV II:
Charmed[: Feenstaub] (Charmed: [1.13] Manic Pixie Nightmare; USA(/CAN) © 2019)
Aleyse Shannon: sD(-) (re.) [0:04]
Melonie Diaz: sD(-) [0:04] & sD [0:04/0:05]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:00]

14.15-15.55, arte:
Barbara (BRD © 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Nina Hoss: sBH [(0:29) 0:30] & (mind.) sD- [1:00 (kurz)] & OH(-) [1:06]
Susanne Bormann: sexy [0:59-1:01]

ca. 14.20-14.50, PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Elefantenpille (TWO and a half MEN: [5.12] A Little Clammy and None Too Fresh; USA 2008)
Cerina Vincent: sD [0:00 (0:19/0:20)]

14.30-16.00, rbb (nur Berlin):
Unser Kindermädchen ist ein Millionär (BRD © 2006)
Edina Robinson: OO [0:44]
(0:53 nix)

14.45-16.15 (auch Donnerstag, 7.45-9.15), one:
Urlaub mit kleinen Folgen (BRD(/ESP) © 2010)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Muriel Baumeister: sD [0:00 0:01 0:34 0:35 (0:36 1:26) 1:27]

14.50-15.45, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Fremd - {so} und nicht gutgegangen (House M.D.: [1.7] Fidelity; USA 2004)
Clementine Ford: sBH (mit sD) [0:05 (0:06)]
Myndy Crist: sD(-?) [0:01]

16.25-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.00-12.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Hirngespinste (Charmed: [4.7] Brain Drain; USA 2001)
Krista Allen: sD(-) [0:08 0:32]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:11] & sexy [(0:21) 0:23] & sNIP [0:24] & sexy [0:25] & sNIP [0:26 0:36-0:37] & sexy [0:39 (kurz)] & sNIP [0:41 0:42]

ca. 16.40-17.35 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 13.55-14.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Todesengel (Charmed: [7.5] Styx Feet Under; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:18 0:19/0:20]
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [(0:21) 0:22 0:28 0:29]
Rose McGowan: sexy [bes. 0:06 0:14 0:31/0:32] & sNIP- [0:32 0:33]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 12.50-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Schwarz Wie Der {so} Teufel (Charmed: [4.8] Black as Cole; USA 2001)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [0:15] & (mind.) sD- [0:21] & sexy [0:22 0:24 (0:25)] & sNIP- [0:25]
Bonnie Root: sNIP- (?) [0:20]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:38 0:39]

ca. 17.35-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.45-15.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Im Bann Des Blauen Mondes {so} (Charmed: [7.6] Once in a Blue Moon; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:18 0:20 0:26-0:27 0:28-0:29 0:30 0:31 0:32]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [0:23 (kurz)]

18.15-18.45 (auch Donnerstag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Resteverwerter der Liebe (TWO and a half MEN: [11.15] Cab Fare and a Bottle of Penicillin; USA 2014)
Amber Tamblyn: sexy (?) [0:17]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD(-) (in Film) [0:00]
Marin Hinkle: sBH [0:12] & sD(-) [0:15 0:16]

ca. 18.25-19.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 15.40-16.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ohne Schutzengel (Charmed: [7.7] Someone to Witch Over Me; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(mind.) 0:04 0:07 0:08 (0:12 0:13) 0:15 0:16 0:17]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:18 0:28 0:30 0:38] & (mind.) sD- & sNIP- (?)

18.25-18.50 (auch Donnerstag, 15.00-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Sparstrumpf (Married with Children: [4.9] Oh, What a Feeling; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:07-0:08]

18.25-19.20 (auch Donnerstag, 13.40-14.30), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Der Falsche Tod (Ghost Whisperer: [2.5] A Grave Matter; USA 2006)
Camryn Manheim: sD(-) [0:38]
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [(0:01 0:02 0:03) 0:04 (0:27 0:29)]

18.50-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Der Aussteiger (Married with Children: [4.10] At the Zoo; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [(0:03-)0:04 0:06 (0:09)]

19.25-19.55 (auch Donnerstag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Wie man Alan Harper los wird (TWO and a half MEN: [11.16] How to Get Rid of Alan Harper; USA 2014)
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD [0:08-0:09]

19.55-20.15 (auch Donnerstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Willkommen zuhause, Jake (TWO and a half MEN: [11.17] Welcome Home, Jake; USA 2014)
Aly Michalka: sD(-) od. sD [0:02] & sBH [0:19]
Amber Tamblyn: (mind.?) sD- [0:19]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sNIP- (?) [0:11]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) od. sD [ca. 0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:16f.]

20.15-21.00, zdf_neo:
Another Monday: Widerstand (BRD © 2022)
Emilie Neumeister: sexy [0:29]
Susanne Bormann: sNIP [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & OH(-) (li.) [0:20 (recht kurz)]

ca. 20.15-20.40 und 0.25-0.45, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Unmusikalisch und arrogant (TWO and a half MEN: [3.21] And the Plot Moistens; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sBH [(0:00-)0:01] & sD bzw. sD(-) [0:11-0:12 0:14 0:18 0:19]

20.15-21.55 und 23.35-1.15, ATV II:
Rent-A-Man - Ein Mann für gewisse Sekunden {wenn wie (RTL-)NITRO-Version; oder (wie bei SuperRTL-Version): Rent-A-Man - Ein Mann für gewisse Stunden (oder (wie bei RTL-Version): RENT A MAN)} (Deuce Bigalow: Male Gigolo; USA 1999)
Arija Bareikis: sBH [ca. 0:49 0:51-0:53]
Bree Turner: sexy [ca. 0:01] & sWS [ca. 0:02]
Charlie Curtis: sBH (mit sD) [ca. 0:09]
Gail O'Grady: (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:19] & (mind.) sD- & (teilw. Stuntdouble Gloria O'Brien ?) sUPS [ca. 0:23]
Jacqueline Obradors: sD(-) [ca. 0:58 (0:59) 1:00 1:01]
Marlo Thomas: (sexy bzw.) (mind.) sD- [(0:16-)0:18] {kein sBH}
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [ca. 0:54]
[unbekannt (Arija Bareikis' einbeiniges Double)]: sBH [ca. 0:53]
[unbekannt]: sexy [ca. 0:19/0:20]

20.15-21.49 und 1.54-3.22, ORF 2:
Inga Lindström: Alle lieben Elin (BRD © 2016)
Anna Rot: OH- [1:03] & sBH [(1:08) 1:10] & sexy [1:12]
Sonja Bertram: sBH [0:15]
Susan Hoecke: (mind.) sD- [0:30]

21.00-21.45, zdf_neo:
Another Monday: Grenzen (BRD © 2022)
Emilie Neumeister: sexy [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Susanne Bormann: OH(-) [0:35]

21.45-22.30, zdf_neo:
Another Monday: Das Wiedersehen (BRD © 2022)
Susanne Bormann: OH (li.) [0:36]
(Folge sonst noch kaum gesehen)

21.55-23.35 und 1.15-2.35, ATV II:
The Love Guru {wenn wie ZDF-Version; oder (laut ATV): Der Love Guru} (The Love Guru; USA(/CAN?)/GB/BRD © 2008)
Jessica Alba: sexy [0:16] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:47 0:48 0:49 0:50 0:51] & "sB" (re. mit sD) [1:17] {kein Bikini(-Oberteil)}
Jessica Simpson: sD [0:15]
Meagan Good: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:02] & sBI (mit sD) & (recht kurz) sPO- [0:24] & sD [0:25 (0:53 0:54[kurz]) 0:55] & sD(-) [1:06?(kurz) 1:07] & sBH- [1:09 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (und sBH (mit sD) in "Deleted Scene")
[(noch) unbekannt]: sD [0:42]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy (recht kurz) bzw. sD(-) [0:58]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. sD [0:05] & {nur eine} sD bzw. {einige} sexy [0:06]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy (bzw. "sB" ?) [1:16] & {einige} sexy (bzw. "sB" ?) bzw. {mind. zwei} sD [1:17]

22.00-0.00, NITRO:
Alien - Die Wiedergeburt (Alien: Resurrection = Alien 4; USA 1997)
Kim Flowers: OH- & sPO [0:23]
Sigourney Weaver: OH [0:03] & sCT & OO- od. Oops [0:05] & sCT- [0:06] (& Fake-"OO" [0:52-0:53])

22.05-23.50, Tele 5:
The Possession of Hannah Grace (USA 2018)
Kirby Johnson: NA+ [(u.a.) ca. 1:12] & OH & ... (z.T. als Leiche)
Shay Mitchell: OH {nicht NA} [am Anfang] & ...
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.10-0.39, 3sat:
Aufbruch ins Ungewisse (BRD/Südafr. © 2017)
Athena Strates: sBH [0:09 0:33] & sexy [0:52]
Maria Simon: sexy (Unterhose) [0:09] & OO- (rO-) & PO [0:33] & sNIP- [0:50 0:51]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO- & PO bzw. PO bzw. PU {zwei} bzw. OO (kurz) bzw. sBH (mit sD) bzw. sBH (kurz) [0:33] bzw. PO- (kurz) & OH bzw. sBH bzw. sexy bzw. PO (kurz) bzw. PU [0:34]

23.50-0.40, NDR:
Unter Gaunern: Der große Liebe (BRD © 2015)
Cristina do Rego: sD & {andere Szene} sexy (Sport-BH) [0:02] & OH(-) (re.) [0:23 (sehr kurz)] & OH- (RÜ von re. Seite) [0:26] & sBH (mit sD(-) bzw. sD) [0:26(-)0:27]
Kaya Marie Möller: sBH od. sexy (Sport-BH) [0:02]

23.50-1.30 (auch Donnerstag, 2.20-3.40), Tele 5:
Jessabelle - Die Vorhersehung (Jessabelle; USA 2014)
Sarah Snook: sD [(u.a.) ca. 0:13] & sexy (& ... ?) (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

0.35-2.15, BR:
Die Reise mit Vater - nach einer wahren Geschichte (La drum cu tata / Utazás apánkkal / That Trip We Took with Dad; BRD/RUM/HUN/SWE(/GR?) [2014 od. 2015], © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Marcela Nistor ?: (sexy ? bzw.) sD+ [(0:06-)0:07]
Susanne Bormann: OO [0:58 (recht kurz)]

0.40-1.30, NDR:
Unter Gaunern: Die Not am Mann (BRD © 2015)
Cristina do Rego: OH(-) (li.) [0:14 0:47(recht kurz)]
Johanna Geißler: OO [0:47 (recht kurz)]
Julia Jäger: sD(-) od. sD [0:36 (recht kurz)]

0.45-2.25, arte:
Das schöne Leben (La belle vie; FRA © 2008)
Nadia Fossier: sD [1:10/1:11]
Valérie Donzelli: sexy (Unterhose) [0:09 0:31] & sNIP [0:32] & PU & PO [0:42-0:44] & OO [0:53] & sNIP [1:00/1:01] & OO [1:04/1:05] & PU [1:16] & OO [1:17-1:18]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OH(-) [0:37]

1.45-3.15, Das Erste:
Neu in unserer Familie: Ein Baby für alle (BRD © 2016)
Inez Bjørg David: PU (recht kurz) bzw. OO & PO(-) [0:41/0:42] & sexy (?) [1:16] & sNIP (re.) [1:18 (recht kurz)]
Maja Schöne: sNIP (re.) [0:20] & OO [0:27] & OO (bzw. OH[-]) [0:30(-0:31)] & sD (li.) & (recht kurz) Oops (li.) [1:12]

2.35-4.10 (auch Donnerstag, 1.35-3.10), ATV II:
the Mambo KINGS {oder (laut ATV): Mambo Kings} (the Mambo KINGS / Les mambo kings; USA/FRA © 1992)
Cathy Moriarty: sD (li.) [0:16 (recht kurz)]
Maruschka Detmers: OO bzw. OO+ [0:45(-)0:46]
Talisa Soto: sBA [0:17 0:18 1:06]
Valerie McIntosh: sBA (sWS ?) [1:06] & PU(-) & PO- [1:07]
[unbekannt]: "sB" [0:40]
[zahlreiche bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy [0:00 0:01/0:02]
[(mind.) zwei (bzw. einige) Unbekannte]: sBA [1:05 (1:06)]


----------



## Anonymos (12 Okt. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 13.(/14.) Oktober 2022:

5.50-6.35, zdf_neo:
Frauen[,] die Geschichte machten: Elisabeth I. (BRD © 2013)
Marleen Lohse: sD(-) [0:09] & sD [0:10] & sD(-) [0:10/0:11 0:38]
[unbekannt ("Mary Tudor")]: sD [0:09 (2x kurz)]

6.15-6.55 und 5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Mafiabraut (BRD © 2013)
Annette Frier: sD+ [0:26 (recht kurz)]
[unbekannt]: sBI [0:03] & sBI (fast nur Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:24-0:25]

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Teneriffa (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:11] & sBI (mit sD) [0:12 0:13]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

10.59-11.20 (auch Freitag, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein scharfes Kindermädchen ([scrubs]: [[6.14]] My No Good Reason; USA © 2007)
Mircea Monroe: sD [(0:01) 0:06(Video) (0:07[Video]) 0:12 0:18(Video)]
Sarah Chalke: sBH [0:00] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [0:14]

13.10-14.00, NDR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Spurensuche (BRD © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mirka Pigulla: OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:09] & (hautfarb.) sBH (von li. Seite) (sehr kurz) & (li.) sD (recht kurz) [0:10]

13.40-14.30, rbb:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Bauernregel (BRD © 2019)
Stephanie Marin: (mind.) sD- [0:15 (recht kurz)]

14.15-16.55, arte:
Der Untergang (BRD/ÖST/ITA(/RUS?) © 2004)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Maria Semenova: OO [0:50 1:20]
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [(1:19/)1:20]
(weitere Nacktszenen soll es nicht geben)

14.30-16.00 und 0.40-2.10, hr:
Die Blücherbande (BRD © 2009)
Dana Golombek: (mind.) sD- [0:04 0:05] & sD [1:09 1:11] & sD(-) (li.) [1:27 (sehr kurz)]
Katharina Schubert: sD [0:12 (recht kurz)] & sD(-) (li.) [1:14 1:15]
[unbekannt (Katharina Schuberts Tanzdouble)]: sBH & (recht kurz) sPO [0:11]
[unbekannt]: sPO & (von hint./li. Seite) sBH [0:14]

15.45-16.35, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Tod aus der Wand (House M.D.: [1.11] Detox; USA 2005)
{aus Teilsichtung (nur 1. Hälfte):}
Amanda Seyfried: sBH [0:00]

15.55-17.25 (auch Freitag, 9.10-10.45), SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Wolken über_ _Sommarholm_ (BRD(/ÖST) © 2006)
Stephanie Kellner: (mind.) sD- [0:19(recht kurz) 0:23 0:24] & (etw. dunkel) sBI [0:25] & sexy (etw. Bik.-Hose) [0:27 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:28 1:07/1:08]

ca. 16.00-16.55 (auch Freitag, ca. 5.55-6.35), kabel eins:
The Mentalist: Sag niemals nie (The Mentalist: [3.7] Red Hot; USA 2010)
Robin Tunney: sBH [0:37]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.00-12.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Ring Der {so} Musen (Charmed: [4.9] Muse to My Ears; USA 2001)
Cindy Ambuehl: sD(-) [0:36]
Rose McGowan: sexy [0:07 0:08 0:09 0:13 (0:14 0:15) 0:16 0:17] & sNIP [0:25] & sexy [0:27] & sNIP [0:32 (0:33) 0:34 (0:36)] & sexy [0:37] & sNIP bzw. sexy [0:38-0:40]

ca. 16.35-17.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Burmesische Falke (Charmed: [7.8] Charmed Noir; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:04 (0:05 0:11) 0:19 (0:25 0:33)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [(mind.) 0:38 0:39]

ca. 17.30-18.25, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Was Ist Mit Leo Los? {so} (Charmed: [7.9] There's Something About Leo; USA 2004)
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:17]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 12.50-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Geister Der {so} Vergangenheit (Charmed: [4.10] A Paige from the Past; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:40]

18.15-18.45 (auch Freitag, 16.55-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: [11.18] West Side Story (USA 2014)
Brooke D'Orsay: sD [0:10-0:11]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sD [0:14]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD [0:03 0:04 (0:08-0:09) (0:12-)0:13(-0:14) (0:19)]

ca. 18.25-19.20, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ich Sehe Was, Was Du Nicht Siehst {so} (Charmed: [7.10] Witchness Protection; USA 2004)
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:03-0:05 0:07 0:08(-)0:09 0:13-0:14 0:15-0:16 0:18-0:20 0:21 (0:23) 0:24(-0:25) 0:26-0:27 0:30 0:31(-0:32) 0:33 0:34 0:35]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [(0:08) 0:15]
Rose McGowan (od. Double): (entfernt und unscharf) OH- (RÜ) [0:25]

18.25-19.20 (auch Freitag, 13.40-14.30), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Die Traumfrau (Ghost Whisperer: [2.6] The Woman of His Dreams; USA 2006)
Amanda Tosch: sexy (?) [0:08] & sD od. OH (auf Foto) [0:23] & OH bzw. sD (jew. auf Foto) [0:24]
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:01 0:02-0:03 0:34 (0:35) 0:36]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:01/0:02]

18.25-19.20 (auch Freitag, 11.15-12.05), ATV:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Hereinspaziert zu Dressuren und Blessuren! (Bones: [4.11] Double Trouble in the Panhandle; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sD [zieml. oft]

18.50-19.15 (auch Freitag, 15.20-15.55), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Frohe Weihnacht, Teil 2 (Married with Children: [4.12] It's a Bundyful Life, Part 2; USA 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:01-0:06 0:23-0:24]

19.25-19.55 (auch Freitag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Darf ich aus Ihrem Schlauch trinken? (TWO and a half MEN: [11.19] Lan mao shi zai wuding shang; USA 2014)
Brooke D'Orsay: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 0:01-0:02] & sD [(0:19/)0:20]
Mila Kunis: sexy (?) [0:10/0:11] & sD(-) [0:17]

19.55-20.15 (auch Freitag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Therapie am Ozean (TWO and a half MEN: [11.20] Lotta Delis in Little Armenia; USA 2014)
Jamie Luner: sBH (mit sD) [0:08]

20.15-21.00, ZDF:
Fritzie - Der *Himmel* muss warten: *Risiken* und *Nebenwirkungen* (BRD © 2022)
Tanja Wedhorn: sBA [(0:19/)0:20] & OH(-?) (li.) [0:34 (recht kurz)]
Tara Leiberg: sD(-) (re.) [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:19]

21.00-21.45, ZDF:
Fritzie - Der *Himmel* muss warten: *Bund* fürs *Leben* (BRD © 2022)
Tanja Wedhorn: sBI- (Bik.-Obertl.; größtentls. unter sCT) [0:42/0:43]

22.26-0.10, Disney Channel:
Buffy, der Vampirkiller {oder: Buffy, der Vampir-Killer} (Buffy the Vampire Slayer; USA 1992)
Kristy Swanson: sD & sNIP & sexy (gemäß Bildern)

23.15-0.05, BR:
VORSTADTWeiber [Folge 5 {laut BR und ARD: Lügen}] (ÖST(/BRD) © 2014 (& © 2015))
Maria Köstlinger: sBI [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Martina Ebm: OO [0:03] & sBI [0:20(-)0:21] & (mind.) sD-
Nina Proll: sBI [0:20(-)0:21] & sBH [0:44 0:45]

0.20-2.05, Tele 5:
Killerman (USA 2019)
Diane Guerrero: sD [ca. 1:01]
Julia Vasi: sPO
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern) und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.40-3.20, arte:
THE LOVE EUROPE PROJECT♥ (BRD © 2019)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Manon Heugel: OO [1:00 1:01 1:02] (0:07 nix)

1.59-3.45, ORF 1:
JUGENDOHNEGOTT {"OHNE" hochgestellt} [= Jugend ohne Gott - Ein Film über die Liebe {laut IMDb}] (BRD 2017)
Anna Maria Mühe: PO [1:25]

2.30-4.00, Das Erste:
Toni Costa - Kommissar auf Ibiza: Der rote Regen (BRD © 2011)
Katja Woywood: sBI [1:27]
Sabine Vitua: sD (li.) [0:16 (recht kurz)] & OH- [0:46/0:47]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. {zwei} &) {eine} sPO [0:00 (recht kurz)] bzw. sD (li.) [0:37]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:00 (recht kurz)]

3.35-3.50, NITRO:
höllische NACHBARN: {nur im Orig.-Absp.:} Besoffen / Hurra, ein Baby! (BRD o.J. [nach Okt. 1997])
Birgit Koch (40++ od. 50+): sBI [0:04 (0:07[etw. Bik.-Obertl.]) 0:11(Video)]
[unbekannt]: PU (auf Poster) [0:15 0:22(= Absp.; kurz)]
(heute wird wahrsch. nur eine Hälfte (nur der 1. oder der 2. Fall) der eigtl. 23 Min. langen Folge gesendet)

5.25-6.10, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Eishockey (BRD © 2003)
Elena Uhlig: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:20 0:21 0:22 0:30-0:31 0:34]
Susann Uplegger: sD [0:38(/0:39)]
[unbekannt]: OO+ (in Zschr.) [0:20]


----------



## Anonymos (13 Okt. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 14.(/15.) Oktober 2022:

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Jamaika (BRD o.J.)
Wolke Hegenbarth: sexy (od. ~sBI ?) & {andere Szene} sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 (jew. kurz)] & sBI [0:05] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:05/0:06] & OH(-) [0:06] & sBI [0:07 (0:10)] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:13]

9.35-10.25, SWR:
Rentnercops: Gut für die Gerechtigkeit (BRD © 2017)
Katja Danowski: sNIP [0:31 0:32 (0:33) 0:34]
Liesa Kaltofen {laut IMDb; nicht im Absp.}: OO [0:00] & sNIP [0:01] & (als Leiche) OO (rO; auch auf Fotos) [0:06] 

9.50-10.40, rbb:
In ALLER _freundschaft_: Nur zu zweit (BRD © 2005)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Maren Gilzer: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:45 (recht kurz)] {auch 0:35 kein OH-}

10.00-10.55, VOX:
CSI: MIAMI: Ein Fluch geht um (CSI: MIAMI: [5.6] Curse of the Coffin; USA © 2006)
Heather Stephens: sBI [0:40]
Khandi Alexander: sD [0:01]

10.51-11.16, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Patenschaft ([scrubs]: [[6.15]] My Long Goodbye; USA © 2007)
Sarah Chalke: sBH [0:00]

11.15-12.00 (auch Samstag, 6.55-7.35), ATV II: 
Charmed[: Versteinert und vertauscht] (Charmed: [1.15] Switches & Stones; USA(/CAN) © 2019)
Leah Pipes (?): sD (re.) [0:23 0:24]
Morgan Taylor Campbell: sD(-) [0:21 0:25 0:30] & sD [0:31(recht kurz) 0:32/0:33]
Natalie Hall: sD [0:16]
Sarah Jeffery: sD [0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:12 (recht kurz)]

ca. 11.35-12.00, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unser Babymoon]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.9]] Our Stuff Gets Real; USA © 2009)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. sD [0:02 (0:03)]

12.30-13.58 und 5.35-7.05, mdr:
Reiff für die Insel: KATHARINA UND DER SCHÄFER (BRD © 2015)
Tanja Wedhorn: sD [0:16]

ca. 12.30-12.55, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unsere Höllenwoche]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.11]] Our Dear Leaders; USA © 2010)
Nicky Whelan: (mind.) sD- [0:06 0:11] & sD(-) (li.) [0:12/0:13] & (mind.) sD- [0:16]

ca. 12.55-13.20, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unsere Fahrkünste]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.12]] Our Driving Issues; USA © 2010)
Nicky Whelan: sD (li.) [0:08]

ca. 13.20-13.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unser Dankeschön]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.13]] Our Thanks; USA © 2010)
Nicky Whelan: sD [(0:00) 0:04(li.) 0:11]

13.45-14.30 (auch Samstag, 10.05-10.50), hr:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Süße Geheimnisse (BRD © 2019)
Franziska Brandmeier: sD(-) [0:01 (recht kurz)] (sonst nix)

ca. 13.50-14.15 (auch Samstag, ca. 7.15-7.40), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Trauerarbeiter (TWO and a half MEN: [5.15] Rough Night in Hump Junction; USA 2008)
Andrea Bogart: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:02 0:03]

ca. 14.15-14.45 (auch Samstag, ca. 7.40-8.05), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Gekühlte Schmetterlinge (TWO and a half MEN: [5.16] Look at Me, Mommy, I'm Pretty; USA 2008)
Jenny McCarthy: sD [0:00-0:03 0:04 0:05-0:06]

15.10-16.00, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Nordisch herb: Der Puppenspieler (BRD © 2011)
Caroline Schreiber: (mind.) sD- [0:32-0:34]
Nora Binder: sBH (& (mind.) sPO-) [0:24-0:26]

16.55-17.45, SRF zwei:
Chicago Fire: Entflammt (Chicago Fire: [9.15] A White-Knuckle Panic; USA 2021)
Miranda Rae Mayo: Oops od. OO- (rO-) [ca. 0:39 (kurz)] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

17.30-18.25, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Feuer (Charmed: [4.12] Lost and Bound; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: OH(-) [0:29 0:30]

18.05-19.00, ZDF:
SOKO KİTZBÜHEL: STALKER (ÖST/BRD © 2019)
Julia Cencig: sexy [0:11 (0:12)] & sNIP (li.) [0:31] (0:36 nix)
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:20] bzw. sD [0:21]

18.25-18.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Do-It-Yourself (Married with Children: [4.13] Who'll Stop the Rain; USA 1990)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:16]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:04 0:14(kurz)] & (mind.) sD-

18.50-19.15, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Eine haarige Angelegenheit (Married with Children: [4.14] A Taxing Problem; USA 1990)
Christina Applegate: sNIP [(0:11-)0:13]

19.25-19.55 (auch Samstag, 17.55-18.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Mit Waldi in die Zukunft (TWO and a half MEN: [11.22] Oh WALD-E, Good Times Ahead; USA 2014)
Amber Tamblyn: sD [0:10 (recht kurz)]
Courtney Thorne-Smith: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [0:16 0:18]
Kimberly Williams-Paisley: sD(-) [0:15 ca.0:16]

19.55-20.15 (auch Samstag, 18.20-18.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Der Heiratsantrag (TWO and a half MEN: [12.1] The Ol' Mexican Spinach; USA 2014)
Malea Rose [= Malea Richardson]: sD [0:02]
Rachele Brooke Smith: sexy [0:02]

20.10-22.20 und 2.20-4.25, SRF zwei:
ERIN BROCKOVICH - Nach einer wahren Geschichte (USA © 2000)
Julia Roberts: sD [bes. 0:05ff. 0:11f. 0:18ff. 0:32] & sBH (li. mit sD) [0:39/0:40] & sD [bes. 0:41 1:06 1:26 1:53f. 1:58f.] & sexy

20.15-21.50, 3sat:
Oktoberfest — 1900 —, Episode 3: Liebe und Kapital & Episode 4: Anstich (BRD(/CZE) © 2020)
Angela Ascher: sD [1:08]
Brigitte Hobmeier: (mind.) OO- (lO-) [1:02 (recht kurz)]
Sofie Gross: sD [0:30 0:31]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sexy [(0:00 [recht kurz]) 1:25]
[unbekannt] (od. Angela Ascher ?): sD(-) [ca. 0:59]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD (re.) [0:16 (recht kurz)] bzw. sexy [0:49 (recht kurz)] bzw. OO (lO) bzw. OO- [?] (lO-) bzw. ... [1:30 (jew. recht kurz)] bzw. PO [1:32] bzw. OO bzw. ... [1:33]

20.15-21.40, arte:
Undine (BRD/FRA © 2020)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Paula Beer: sWS (sNIP [od. sCT-?]) [0:15 0:16?] & OO- (lO-) [0:22 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:38]


20.15-21.10, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Sie haben einen Arzt geschlagen? (BRD o.J. [2014 od. 2015])
Jessica Ginkel: sexy (?) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.) & sD(-) [0:35(kurz) 0:36 0:37 0:39 0:40]
Sonja Baum: sBH (von re. Seite) [0:33 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) od. ~sD(-) [0:36 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.15, ZDF:
Jenseits der Spree: Zwischen den Welten (BRD(/CH) © 2022)
Elisabeth Baulitz: sBH [0:02]

20.15-21.20 und 0.15-1.14, ORF 2:
Der Staatsanwalt: Tödliche Fürsorge (BRD(/ÖST) 2015)
Emma Drogunova: sBH [0:30]
[unbekannt]: sPO (unter Netzartigem) & OO [0:16] & OO- [0:17]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [0:16 0:17?] bzw. {andere} sBH [(0:16?) 0:17] bzw. sBH (mit sD) [0:17] bzw. ... [0:18 0:26 0:27]

20.15-22.30, ATV:
Ocean’s 8 {oder: Ocean’s Eight} (Ocean’s 8 = Ocean’s Eight; USA 2018)
Anne Hathaway: sD(-?) [ca. 1:34] & sD (auf Fotos)
Cate Blanchett: sD
Olivia Munn: sD
Rihanna [= Robyn Rihanna Fenty]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.40, ORF III:
Taxi für eine Leiche (ÖST(/CH/BRD) © 2002)
Brigitte Kren: sD [0:16-0:17] & sexy (?) [0:25 (recht kurz)] & sexy (Slip) od. sUPS [0:40] {kein sBH}
Gerti Drassl: sexy (?) [1:17 1:18 (1:19)]
[(mir) unbekannt]: Oops (li.) (in Film) [0:19 (sehr kurz)]

21.00-22.30, one:
Schnitzel de luxe (BRD © 2019)
Therese Hämer (50+): sD(-) [0:05-0:06(-0:07)] & sexy od. sBA [1:11]
[unbekannt]: PO [0:37] & OH- [0:41]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OH(-) (auf Foto) [0:35] bzw. OH- [0:41(recht kurz) 0:42]

21.10-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Die sind verliebt, die zählen nicht! (BRD o.J. [2014 od. 2015])
Jessica Ginkel: sexy [(0:00?) (0:24) 0:25] & sD (li.) [0:26]
Sonja Baum: sBH [0:14-0:15]

22.00-23.30, zdf_neo:
Das Siebte Zeichen (The Seventh Sign; USA 1988)
Demi Moore: PU [ca. 1:03] & OO [ca. 1:04] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.25-0.00, 3sat:
ICH WEISS[,] WAS DU LETZTEN SOMMER GETAN HAST {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): I KNOW WHAT YOU DID LAST SUMMER - Ich Weiss[,] Was Du Letzten Sommer Getan Hast} (I Know What You Did Last Summer; USA 1997)
Deborah Hobart: sNIP- [(0:25?) 0:26]
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD(-) [0:04] & sNIP- [0:07] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:09 (0:15) 0:16 0:55 0:56 0:57 0:58 1:05 1:19 1:21 1:22? 1:23 1:24 1:25 1:27 1:28 1:29 1:31 1:32] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
Sarah Michelle Gellar: sBA (mit sD) [0:04 0:05 0:06] & sD(-) bzw. sD [0:57 0:58 0:59 1:00 (1:08) 1:11 1:13(kurz) 1:14(kurz)] & sD & Oops (re.) [1:16 (kurz)] & (mind.) sD- & sexy
[unbekannt]: sBA (mit sD) [1:08 1:09]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA [0:04 0:05 0:06 1:07-1:08]
(oder - wie bei kabel-eins-Version mit etwas kürzerem Filmanfang - überw. eine Minute früher [als bei ZDF-Version])

22.25-0.40 und 3.40-5.40, RTL ZWEI:
RoboCop (USA 2014)
Abbie Cornish: sBH(-?) (mit sD) [ca. 0:23] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.30-0.35 und 2.10-3.50, ATV:
French Kiss (GB/USA 1995)
Meg Ryan: sNIP- [(mind.) 1:14 (1:22?-)1:23] & sD(-) od. sD [1:26/1:27 (1:32 [kurz])]
Suzan Anbeh: sNIP- [1:17] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:17 1:18 1:20 1:21] & sD (re.) [1:28-1:29] & (teilw. etw. dunkel) sBH (mit sD) [(1:30/)1:31]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sNIP [0:15] bzw. sexy [0:32] bzw. sBA [1:10] bzw. OH & sPO bzw. sBA bzw. OO- (rO-) [1:17] bzw. (mind.) OO- (rO-) bzw. OH- bzw. sBA bzw. OO- bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) bzw. sPO- [1:18] bzw. sBA bzw. OO- bzw. sBI bzw. OO- (lO-) bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:19] bzw. sBA bzw. OO- bzw. sBA [1:20]
[(jew.) (mind.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:10 1:20]

22.50-0.20, Das Erste:
tatort: KEIN *MITLEID*, KEINE *GNADE* (BRD © 2020)
Emma Drogunova: sBH (re. Hälfte) [0:38 (sehr kurz)] & sUPS- [0:46 (recht kurz)] & PO & (sehr kurz) OO (rO) & {andere Szene} OH+ [0:57]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:38]

23.45-0.15, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Teneriffa (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI [0:00 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:11] & sBI (mit sD) [0:12 0:13]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.)

0.17-1.40, ORF 1:
Schwarzfahrer (ÖST © 1996)
Evelyn Veigl {laut IMDb; nicht im Absp.}: (sBH &) PU (& PO) [0:35-0:36]
Roswitha Meyer: PU & PO [0:01] & PU [0:30]
[unbekannt ("Monika")]: OH(+?) (auf Foto) [0:25]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [0:25] bzw. sexy [0:41]

0.30-0.55, RTL UP:
_Die Camper_: ”Alles für ’ne Mark” (BRD o.J. [1999 od. 2000])
Dana Golombek: sD [0:08]

0.35-2.10, ATV:
Das hält kein Jahr ...! (I Give It A Year; GB/FRA/BRD © 2012)
Anna Faris: sexy (Slip) (bzw. sPO(-) [li.]) [0:39-0:41 (0:40:1X sPO[-])] & sBH (mit sD) [0:52-0:53]
Anna Skellern: sD [0:46 0:47 0:48 0:51(kurz)]
Djalenga Scott: sBH & sPO [0:39-0:41]
Rose Byrne: OH- (Bodydouble mögl.) (auf digitalem Fotorahmen) [0:59] & sexy & (recht kurz) (auf digit. Fotor.) PO (seitl.) (Bodydouble mögl.) [1:00] & PO (vlt. Bodydouble) & (recht kurz) NA (jew. auf digit. Fotor.) [1:01] & sBH [1:16]

0.45-2.40, BR:
Network (USA 1976)
Faye Dunaway: OO [1:10(-1:11)]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

0.55-2.15, Tele 5:
The Possession of Hannah Grace (USA 2018)
Kirby Johnson: NA+ [(u.a.) ca. 1:12] & OH & ... (z.T. als Leiche)
Shay Mitchell: OH {nicht NA} [am Anfang] & ...
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bildern; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.14-2.45, ORF 2:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Spiel mit dem Feuer (ÖST?/BRD © 1996)
Claudia Wenzel: (NA bzw.) OO(+?) [ca. (0:59-)1:00]
Karin Thaler: sD(-) [ca. 0:51]
Silke Natho: sD(-) [0:03] & (OH(-?) bzw.) OO [(0:29-)0:30] & sexy [ca. (1:11) 1:15]

ca. 2.30-2.50 und 4.40-5.05, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Feierabend (BRD 2006)
Emily Wood: sD(-) [0:12 (kurz)]
Shirin Soraya: sexy (od. sBH-) [0:12] & (viel) sD [0:14-0:15 (0:21 = Absp.)] & sBI [0:20-0:21]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:20/0:21]

ca. 2.50-3.15 und 5.05-5.25, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: In & Out (BRD 2006)
Nina Vorbrodt: sD [(0:15 0:19) 0:20]

ca. 3.15-3.35, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Das erste Mal (BRD 2006)
Emily Wood: sD [0:19-0:20]
Nina Vorbrodt: sD [0:13 0:20-0:21]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: "sB" od. sBH [0:13 (0:14)] bzw. sD [0:13]

ca. 4.15-5.50, PRO 7:
Equals - Euch gehört die Zukunft (Equals; USA 2015)
Kristen Stewart: NA [ca. 0:48] & (zumind. etw.) sBH (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.50-5.30, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Die große Hitze (Baywatch: [1.2] Heat Wave; USA © 1989)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [mehrf.]
Michelle Nicholas: sBI [ca. 0:07 0:19/0:20 0:27 0:28 0:43]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [mehrf.]
[drei Unbekannte]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA

5.30-6.15, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Schatten der Vergangenheit (Baywatch: [1.3] Second Wave; USA 1989)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) ...] (gemäß Bildern)
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [0:00(= Vorsp.) ...?]
[drei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

5.35-6.15 (auch Samstag, 5.05-5.50), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Berührungsängste (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD [0:17(kurz) 0:31 0:32 0:37] & (mind.) sD-
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. "sB" od. sBI [0:27] bzw. sBH [(0:27-)0:28] bzw. sPO(-) bzw. ... [0:28] bzw. sD bzw. "sB" (mit sD) [0:39]

5.40-6.15, ATV II: 
Charmed[: Feenstaub] (Charmed: [1.13] Manic Pixie Nightmare; USA(/CAN) © 2019)
Aleyse Shannon: sD(-) (re.) [0:04]
Melonie Diaz: sD(-) [0:04] & sD [0:04/0:05]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:00]

(Die irrsinnige und zuschauerverachtende zdf_neo-Programmgestaltung mit acht Folgen einer Serie auf einmal wird boykottiert.)


----------



## Anonymos (15 Okt. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 15.(/16.) Oktober 2022:

20.15-21.45 (auch Sonntag, 0.35-2.05), BR:
Faltenfrei (BRD(/ÖST) © 2021)
Adele Neuhauser (60+): NA ? bzw. (kurz) (mind.) OH- (li.) [0:05/0:06] & sexy (BH von hint./re. Seite) [0:23] & sexy [0:36 (recht kurz)] & sBA [1:03(-)1:04(-1:05) 1:28]
Lisa Jopt: sNIP (?) [1:08 (recht kurz)]
Sibylle Canonica (60+): sBA [1:03(-)1:04 1:28]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: OO [0:14] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) [0:15 (sehr kurz)]
[unbekannt]: PO [0:15] & PO(-) (re. Hälfte) [0:16 (recht kurz)]

20.15-22.20 und 2.45-4.15, Tele 5:
Snakes on a Plane (USA/CAN/BRD 2006)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Crystal Lowe: sD(-) [0:09]
Lisa Marie Caruk: sexy [1:32]
Samantha McLeod: OO [0:28 0:29] & OH [0:41]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [0:01]

20.15-22.30 (auch Sonntag, 13.50-16.00), VOX:
In Time - Deine Zeit läuft ab (In Time; USA 2011)
Amanda Seyfried: NA+ od. OH+ [ca. 0:39] & sBH (mit sD) [ca. 1:20] (in DVD-"Special Features" auch sPO)
Melissa Ordway: sexy (?)
(jeweils gemäß Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin (früher) bzw. CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")

20.15-21.15 (auch Sonntag, 12.55-13.50), ATV II:
Der letzte Bulle: Das 5. Gebot (BRD o.J. [2010 od. 2011])
Tatjana Clasing: sD(-) [0:16 0:17]

21.05-21.50 und 0.10-1.00, RTL UP:
Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: Fremde Fantasien (Law & Order: Special Victims Unit: [14.3] Twenty-Five Acts; USA 2012)
Anna Chlumsky: sBH (mit sD) [0:03]
Mariska Hargitay: sD(-?) [0:12]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:10]

22.00-23.30 (auch Sonntag, 0.00-1.30), rbb:
Der Dänemark[-]Krimi: Rauhnächte (BRD © 2021)
Marlene Morreis: ([mind.] sD- bzw.) sD(-) od. sD [(0:24-0:25)-0:26]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

22.20-0.20 und 2.05-3.40, PULS 4:
Kick-Ass 2 (USA/GB(/JAP?) 2013)
Claudia Lee: sD
Lindy Booth: sD [ca. 0:29]
Olga Kurkulina: "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [(u.a.) ca. 1:07] & (mind.) sPO-
[zwei Unbekannte]: OO [ca. 0:45]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und/oder Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin bzw. CNDb-Reviewer "Ghostwords")

23.30-3.15, rbb:
Dances with Wolves {wenn wie BR-Version; oder (laut rbb): Der mit dem Wolf tanzt} (Dances with Wolves; USA © 1990)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mary McDonnell: NA+ od. PO-- (Bodydouble mögl.) & OH(-) bzw. OH [2:34(-)2:35]

23.45-1.30, BR:
Sein letztes Rennen (BRD © 2014)
Tatja Seibt (60+): (mind.) OH- [1:04] & OO (rO) [1:05]
(Film sonst kaum gesehen)

0.15-1.57, ORF 1:
Rate Your Date (BRD 2019)
Alicia von Rittberg: OH & sBH(-)
Lara Aylin Winkler: OH & sexy
Lisa Bitter: OO
Nilam Farooq: OH- ? (re.)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung[en])

0.15-1.50 (auch Sonntag, 11.10-12.55), ATV II:
3 in einem Bett (BRD 2012)
Laura Osswald: sD(-) (li.) [1:03 (recht kurz)]
Nadja Becker: sD(-) [0:15 (recht kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:23 (0:24)] & sD(-) [1:30 (recht kurz)]

0.40-1.30, hr:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Wolfratshauser Königsblau (BRD 2019)
Christiane Brammer: (mind.) sD- [0:04] & sD(-) [0:05 (0:06) 0:14/0:15] & (mind.) sD- [0:19-0:20] & sD(-) [0:21 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:22-0:23] & sD(-) [0:24 (recht kurz)] & sD [(0:31) 0:35-0:36] & (mind.) sD- [0:39] & sD(-) [0:40-0:41]

0.55-2.43, Das Erste:
Tödliche Geheimnisse (BRD(/ÖST) © 2016)
Katja Riemann: (mind.) sD- [0:16 1:34 (jew. recht kurz)]

1.00-1.45, one:
Himmelstal: Carol (Sanctuary: [3.] The Jackals Are Circling = Himmelsdalen: [3.] ...; SWE(/BRD?) 2019)
Josefin Asplund: OO [ca. 0:05] & sNIP (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.00-2.35, ZDF:
Der Eid (Eiðurinn; ISL/BRD(/GB?) 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Hera Hilmar: sBH [(0:42 0:43) 0:44]

ca. 1.10-3.20, SAT.1:
V wie Vendetta (V for Vendetta; USA/GB/BRD 2005)
(Mary Stockley & Natasha Wightman: nur Kuss, also nix)
Natalie Portman: sBH [ca. 0:02] & sPO(-) [ca. 0:47] & Oops (zumind. auf Blu-Ray erkennbar) [ca. 1:12] & OH- (vlt. NA)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.20-2.45, Tele 5:
Open Water 2 (Open Water 2: Adrift; USA/BRD 2006)
Ali Hillis: sBI (außer 0:16 nur Bik.-Obertl.) [0:08 (0:09) (0:10-)0:11 0:12 0:13 0:14 0:15 0:16 0:18 0:26 (0:29/0:30)] & NA od. PO- (?) [0:44 0:45 0:46] & PO- [0:48] & NA (?) [0:49 0:58] & (mind.) OH- [1:00] (& angebl. OO- (rO-))
Cameron Richardson: OH [0:07] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:07-0:08 0:10-0:11 0:12-0:13] & sBI (& sPO- [re. Hälfte]) [0:14-0:15] & sBI [(0:16 0:22) 0:29(-0:30) (0:33-)0:34(-0:35)] & NA ? [0:48 0:49] & PO(-) (vlt. Bodydouble) [0:50 0:51]
Christine Spasojevic: OO [0:41 (recht kurz)]
Dawn Frendo: OO [0:41 (recht kurz)]
Susan May Pratt: sBH (& sPO) [1:14-1:17 1:18-1:21]
(wieso verschweigt Mr. Skin die beiden mit der besten Szene?)

1.27-1.50, 3sat:
IM WIDERSCHEIN - Nach einer wahren Begebenheit (BRD © 2020)
Leonie Wesselow: sBH [(0:00-)0:01] (& sexy ? [0:02])

1.50-3.30, SRF 1:
National Lampoon's Animal House - Ich glaub'[,] mich tritt ein Pferd {so jedenfalls bei RTL-ZWEI-Version} [= Im College sind die Affen los = Animal House {laut IMDb}] (Animal House = National Lampoon's Animal House; USA 1978)
Karen Allen: PO [1:18 (recht kurz)]
Lisa Baur: OO [1:13(lO) 1:14(kurz)]
Martha Smith: sBH [1:34 1:40]
Martha Smith od. Mary Louise Weller: sexy od. sUPS [0:18]
Mary Louise Weller: (sBH bzw.) OO [(0:37-)0:38]
Sarah Holcomb: sexy (BH von hint.) [0:54] & sBH & OO [0:55] & OO [0:56]
Verna Bloom: sexy [0:54/0:55 0:57]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: OO bzw. sBH [0:37]

1.57-3.26, ORF 1:
MindGamers (ÖST 2015)
Dominique Tipper: "sB" (mit sD[-?]) [ca. 0:30]
Melia Kreiling: OH
Ursula Strauss: sBH
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung und z.T. Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

2.45-4.20, Das Erste:
The Ledge - Am Abgrund (The Ledge; USA/BRD 2011)
Liv Tyler: NA [ca. 0:35] & sBH & PO- bzw. OO [ca. 1:00f.] & sexy [...] & OO (lO) od. Oops [...] & sNIP [ca. 1:16] & sexy (Unterhose) [(mind.) ca. 1:31] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; (unvollständige) Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

3.20-4.50, ATV II:
Zwei Zivis zum Knutschen (BRD 2005 [EA: 2008])
Diana Amft: sBH (von der Seite) [0:15]
Sabine Orléans: sD(-) [ca. 0:34 (recht kurz)]

4.40-5.25, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Der große Fischzug (Baywatch: [1.5] The Sky Is Falling; USA © 1989)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [ca. 0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:09-0:10 0:19 0:20 0:21 0:28-0:29 (0:38)]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [0:00 (= Vorsp.)]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD (li.) [ca. 0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)] bzw. sPO(-) [ca. 0:21]
[drei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA
(nach den (schlechten) Erfahrungen mit schon überprüften späteren Folgen dieser Serie ist bei der vor einigen Jahren auf der Grundlage des "verbesserten" ("Digitally Remastered") amerikan. Originals geschaffenen neuen dt. Version aller Folgen mit zeitlichen Verschiebungen gegenüber der früher bei RTL II gesendeten ersten dt. Fassung zu rechnen)

5.25-6.10, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Mord durch Ertrinken (Baywatch: [1.6] The Drowning Pool; USA © 1989)
Erika Eleniak: sBA [ca. 0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:08 (0:09) 0:10 0:11 (0:12 0:14) 0:35-0:36]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [ca. 0:00(= Vorsp.) 0:04 0:05 0:06-0:10 0:11-0:12 0:13]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI [ca. 0:16-0:17]
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[drei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA


----------



## Anonymos (15 Okt. 2022)

Sonntag(/Montag), 16.(/17.) Oktober 2022:

5.50-6.30 und 5.10-6.00, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Grün ist die Hoffnung (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: OH (od. ~sD [re.]) [0:00] & sD [0:29] & (mind.) sD- [0:36 (recht kurz)]

6.10-7.00, NITRO:
Baywatch [- Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu]: Ein romantisches Wochenende (Baywatch: [1.7] Rookie School; USA © 1989)
Christine Elise: sBA [mehrf.] & sexy [ca. 0:40 (recht kurz)]
Erika Eleniak: sexy [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [mehrf.]
Holly Gagnier: sD (re.) [ca. 0:16]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [mehrf.]
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[drei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[einige Unbekannte]: sBI [zumind. innerh. Vorsp.]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBA

7.55-8.45, NITRO:
Ein Colt für alle Fälle: Die Inkas lassen bitten (The Fall Guy: [2.12] Manhunter; USA © 1983)
Heather Thomas: sBI [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sNIP (re.) [0:11 (0:16)] & sBI (z.T. sNIP) [0:29 0:30] & sBI & sPO- [0:31]
Priscilla Presley: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:06-0:07 0:14 0:17 0:43-0:44 0:45 0:46(= Absp.)]
[unbekannt]: sBA [0:31]
[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA [0:29]

10.05-10.55 (auch Montag, 13.40-14.30), hr:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Große Erwartungen (BRD © 2009)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Jenny Elvers-Elbertzhagen: sBH [0:07]

11.00-12.00, Das Erste:
Der Froschkönig (BRD © 2008)
Marie-Luise Stahl: sD [0:09 (0:44)]
[einige noch zu Identifizierende]: sD(-)

11.40-12.25, zdf_neo:
Frauen[,] die Geschichte machten: Elisabeth I. (BRD © 2013)
Marleen Lohse: sD(-) [0:09] & sD [0:10] & sD(-) [0:10/0:11 0:38]
[unbekannt ("Mary Tudor")]: sD [0:09 (2x kurz)]

12.15-13.45 und 3.15-4.45, SWR:
Zimmer mit Stall: Die Waschbären sind los (BRD © 2020)
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: sNIP [0:00]
Bettina Mittendorfer: sD [0:32]
Rebecca Kleineidam: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:07/0:08] & sexy [(0:03 0:05-0:06 0:07 0:16-0:17 0:28 1:13 1:14) 1:15 (1:18)]

12.25-13.10, zdf_neo:
Frauen[,] die Geschichte machten: Kleopatra (BRD © 2013)
Pegah Ferydoni: sexy (?) [0:02] & sNIP- od. sCT- [0:10] & sexy [0:16/0:17 (0:18) 0:19] & (sexy bzw.) OO [(0:19/)0:20] & "sB" [0:22] & sD(-) (re.) [0:28] & sexy [0:31 0:32 (0:33) 0:34] & sNIP [0:36]
[einige bzw. mehrere Unbekannte]: OO [0:18 (0:19) 0:31 0:32]

12.25-13.15 (auch Montag, 2.00-2.50), rbb:
Tierärztin Dr. Mertens: Der große Knall (BRD © 2008)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Alexandra Kamp: (OH (li.) bzw.) OO- (lO-; kurz) [(0:45-)0:46]
Ursela Monn (50+): OH- (ob. RÜ) [0:31 (recht kurz)]

12.30-14.00, hr:
Hartwig Seeler: Gefährliche Erinnerung (BRD(/Kroat.) © 2019)
Friederike Becht: sD(-) [0:21 (sehr kurz)] & sD [1:05 (1:06)] & sD(-) [1:09] & sD(-) od. sD (li.) [1:24 (recht kurz)]

12.50-15.05 (auch Montag, 3.25-5.15), ATV:
Twilight - Bis(s) {oder: Biss} zum Morgengrauen (Twilight; USA 2008)
Kristen Stewart: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 1:13] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

13.10-15.00 und 3.10-4.45, RTL:
Flashdance (USA © 1983)
(mind.)
Cynthia Rhodes: sexy [0:31-0:33]
Jennifer Beals: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:12 (kurz)] & sD-(/+?) [0:49] & sUPS [0:50 (2x kurz)] & (mind.) sD- (seitl.) (od. ~OH(-) ?) [1:01] & sexy (teilw. Tanzdouble Marine Jahan (od. Sharon Shapiro) ?) [1:21 1:22 1:23-1:24 1:25]
Jennifer Beals od. Marine Jahan: sPO [0:05?(dunkel) 0:06]
Jennifer Beals bzw. Marine Jahan: sexy bzw. sPO- bzw. sPO(-) [0:13-0:14]
Monique Gabrielle & Bettina Birnbaum u./od. Deirdre L. Cowden: sPO & OO [1:11 1:12]
Sunny Johnson: sNIP- [0:07] & sexy (?) [0:27/0:28] & sNIP [0:28] & sexy (?) [0:39 0:40 0:41 (0:42)] & sNIP- [0:51] (& OH ? [1:11]) & OO [1:12 1:13]
[(jew.) (noch) unbekannt]: "sB-" od. sBH- [0:51] bzw. sBH [1:20]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO(-?) (dunkel) [0:29] bzw. sexy bzw. sBH [0:29 0:30 0:31]
[unbekannt]: sBH od. "sB" (mit sD) [1:11]

14.03-15.30, Das Erste:
DAS _traum_ HOTEL {so}: KARIBIK (ÖST?/BRD © 2008)
Indira Weis: sD(-) [0:24 (0:25/0:26)] & sBI [0:38] & sD(-) [0:46 (kurz)] & "sB" [1:23-1:27]
Nina Bott: sBI [0:09] & sBH & OH- [0:44] & sBI [0:45/0:46] & (mind.) sD- [1:12]
Uschi Glas: sNIP (re.) [0:08] & sBA [0:22/0:23 (0:26-)0:27 0:28 0:48 1:02-1:03 (1:05/1:06 1:10)]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:13]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sBI (bzw. sBA) bzw. "sB" bzw. sexy

14.24-15.53, 3sat:
Wiedersehen in Malaysia (BRD © 2013)
Raven Hanson: sD (re.) [0:53]

15.00-16.45 und 1.35-3.10, RTL:
Dirty Dancing 2 {wenn wie sixx-Version; oder (laut RTL): Dirty Dancing 2 - Heisse Nächte auf Kuba} (Dirty Dancing: Havana Nights; USA 2004)
(mind.)
January Jones: sBA [0:03 0:04]
Polly Cusumano {laut IMDb} [= Polly Cole]: sBA [0:03 0:04]
Romola Garai: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) od. "sB" [0:42/0:43 (0:48)] & sD [0:48] & sD(-) bzw. sD (& sUPS) [0:53-0:56 (0:55 sUPS) 0:57 0:58-0:59] & sD [1:01] & sD(-) [1:02] & sUPS(-?) [1:06]
Sela Ward: sD(-) [0:15 0:36] & sD od. sD(-) [0:37] & (mind.) sD- [0:59]
Yessenia Benavides: sD(-) [0:23 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBA [0:04] bzw. "sB" [0:09-0:10 0:20 0:49/0:50] bzw. sexy [0:20 (0:23) 0:38 0:49/0:50] bzw. sUPS [(mind.) 0:55 1:05]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. (s)BA [0:03]

15.10-15.35, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Das Traumpaar (TWO and a half MEN: [12.3] Glamping in a Yurt; USA 2014)
Courtney Thorne-Smith: sBH (z.T. mit sD) [0:14/0:15 0:16/0:17 0:18]

15.30-17.00, Das Erste
DAS _traum_ HOTEL: CHINA (ÖST?/BRD © 2008)
(mind.)
Miriam Morgenstern: sD(-) (li.) [0:12]

15.45-16.35, ATV II:
NAVY CIS: L.A.: Die Liste der Spione (NCIS: Los Angeles: [7.11] Cancel Christmas; USA 2015)
Christine [Bently] Quinn: (mind.) sD- [0:00] & sexy [0:10 0:11 0:13(Foto) 0:14(Foto) (0:22)]

16.12-17.51, ORF 1:
Die drei Musketiere (Les trois mousquetaires / The Three Musketeers; BRD/FRA/GB/USA 2011)
Milla Jovovich: sD [(mind.) ca. 0:08] & sD & Oops [ca. 0:47] & sUPS & sexy (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

17.35-19.45, ATV:
Ocean’s 8 {oder: Ocean’s Eight} (Ocean’s 8 = Ocean’s Eight; USA 2018)
Anne Hathaway: sD(-?) [ca. 1:34] & sD (auf Fotos)
Cate Blanchett: sD
Olivia Munn: sD
Rihanna [= Robyn Rihanna Fenty]: sD
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

18.35-20.15 und 3.55-5.15, Tele 5:
Von allen Geistern besessen (Repossessed; USA 1990)
Julie Strain: PO [0:42]
Karen Person: sNIP- & (recht kurz) sD [0:41]
Melissa [Ann(e)] Moore: (sD- bzw.) OO [(0:04/)0:05] & OO [0:38]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [ca. 0:13 0:38 0:39] bzw. PO [0:42]
[mehrere bzw. einige Unbekannte]: sexy [0:37 0:41]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sPO [0:37]

19.20-19.45 (auch Montag, 17.20-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die sieben Zwerge des Ekels (TWO and a half MEN: [12.7] Sex with an Animated Ed Asner; USA 2014)
Brenda Koo: sBI [0:06-0:07(Bik.-Obertl.) 0:08/0:09]
Deanna Russo: sD [0:18-0:19] & (mind.) sD-
Laura Stone: sBI [0:08/0:09]

20.15-22.54, 3sat:
DschungelkinD - nach einer wahren Geschichte (BRD(/Malaysia) [2010 od. 2011], © 2014)
Francesca Passingan: OO [(u.a.) 2:02 2:03 (2:23) 2:34/2:35]
Nadja Uhl: (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:04 (recht kurz)] & sBA(-) (mit sD) [1:11 1:12] & (mind.) sD- [1:31 (recht kurz)] & sNIP (re.) [1:31/1:32]
Sina Tkotsch: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [2:01-2:03]
[ein(ig)e bzw. zwei bzw. mehrere (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: OO [0:13 0:14 0:19 0:20 0:22 0:23 0:24 0:40(-)0:41 0:46 0:47 0:48 0:49 0:50 0:54 1:07 (1:20) 1:24 1:25 1:26 1:38 1:47 1:48 (2:01) 2:02(-)2:03 2:04-2:05 2:06 2:14 2:18 2:19 2:22 2:23 2:34/2:35]

ca. 20.15-22.05 und 0.00-1.40, sixx:
Voll verheiratet (Just Married; USA/BRD 2003)
Brittany Murphy: sD [0:01 0:03 (0:08 0:22/0:23 0:24 0:25/0:26)] & sexy (?) [0:49 0:51/0:52]
Valeria [= Valeria Andrews]: sBH bzw. OH(+?) [1:11/1:12]

20.15-22.05 und 0.45-2.10, ServusTV:
The Climb (USA 2019)
Gayle Rankin: sexy [ca. 0:23] & (sCT- ? &) Oops od. OO- (lO-) [ca. 0:55] & (sBH ? mit) sD (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und z.T. Bild; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.20-1.10, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Nordisch herb: Der Puppenspieler (BRD © 2011)
Caroline Schreiber: (mind.) sD- [0:32-0:34]
Nora Binder: sBH (& (mind.) sPO-) [0:24-0:26]

1.20-1.45 (auch Montag, 3.50-4.15), zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das F-Wort (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: OO [0:00-0:01] & sBH [0:02] & sexy [0:05 0:06] & sUPS [0:15 (kurz)] & sPO- [0:16 (kurz)]

1.45-2.05 (auch Montag, 4.15-4.40), zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das Dickpic (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: sBH [0:00 0:01(-)0:02 0:03] & sexy [0:04 0:21 (0:22)]

2.05-2.30 (auch Montag, 4.40-5.05), zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das Svadhisthana (BRD © 2022)
Leonie Wesselow: sUPS- ? [0:23 (sehr kurz)]
Meriel Hinsching: sD(-) [0:20 (recht kurz)]
Nagmeh Alaei: sD(-) [0:16 0:19 (0:21)]

(Das Zusammenstellen vieler weiterer Daten ist wegen des erneuten (und hoffentlich wieder nur temporären) Ausfalls einer Suchfunktion derzeit nicht möglich.)


----------



## Anonymos (17 Okt. 2022)

Montag(/Dienstag), 17.(/18.) Oktober 2022:

6.00-6.40, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Dannileaks (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD [(0:33) 0:34 0:35 (0:36 0:38) 0:39(kurz)] & (mind.) sD-

ca. 7.35-8.05 und 13.55-14.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 6.50-7.15), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Eine Leiche zur Hochzeit (TWO and a half MEN: [5.17] Fish in a Drawer; USA 2008)
Jacqueline Lord: sD(-) [0:14]
Jamie Rose: sD [0:08 0:09 0:10 (0:13-)0:14 0:15 0:16 0:17 0:18 (0:19)]
Jenny McCarthy: sD(-) [0:00] (innerh. Rückbl.)
[unbekannt]: sD [0:02/0:03]

ca. 8.05-8.55, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Hitzewelle (Hawaii Five-0: [9.3] Mimiki Ke Kai, Ahuwale Ka Papa Leho; USA © 2018)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Grace Park od. [unbekannt]: sBI [0:04 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
Meaghan Rath: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:01 0:02(-0:03)] & sBH od. sBI [0:38-0:39]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBI [0:00] bzw. sexy (Sport-BH ?) od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:23] bzw. sPO(-) [0:34]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:22]

ca. 9.20-9.50, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unser Babymoon]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.9]] Our Stuff Gets Real; USA © 2009)
Sarah Chalke: sD(-) od. sD [0:02 (0:03)]

9.56-10.43, ORF 2:
Kommissar Rex: Ein perfekter Mord (BRD/ÖST 1994)
Veronica Ferres: sD [0:04]

ca. 10.15-10.45, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unsere Höllenwoche]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.11]] Our Dear Leaders; USA © 2010)
Nicky Whelan: (mind.) sD- [0:06 0:11] & sD(-) (li.) [0:12/0:13] & (mind.) sD- [0:16]

10.33-10.58, ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Patenschaft ([scrubs]: [[6.15]] My Long Goodbye; USA © 2007)
Sarah Chalke: sBH [0:00]

ca. 10.45-11.10, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unsere Fahrkünste]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.12]] Our Driving Issues; USA © 2010)
Nicky Whelan: sD (li.) [0:08]

10.58-11.18 (auch Dienstag, 10.30-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein tauber Patient ([scrubs]: [[6.16]] My Words of Wisdom; USA © 2007)
Sarah Chalke: (sD(-) od. sD bzw.) sBH (mit sD) [(0:06-)0:07]

ca. 11.10-11.40, PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger - [Med School]: [[Unser Dankeschön]] ([scrubs] - [Med School]: [[9.13]] Our Thanks; USA © 2010)
Nicky Whelan: sD [(0:00) 0:04(li.) 0:11]

ca. 11.40-12.05 (auch Dienstag, ca. 9.30-9.55), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Mein erster Tag ([scrubs]: [[1.1]] My First Day; USA © 2001)
Sarah Chalke: sBH [0:06]

12.55-13.45, ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Feuer (Charmed: [4.12] Lost and Bound; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: OH(-) [0:29 0:30]

ca. 13.00-13.30 (auch Dienstag, ca. 10.50-11.20), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Lieblingspatientin ([scrubs]: [[1.4]] My Old Lady; USA © 2001)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:00 0:01]

ca. 13.30-13.55 (auch Dienstag, ca. 11.20-11.45), PRO 7:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Vorbilder ([scrubs]: [[1.5]] My Two Dads; USA © 2001)
Judy Reyes: (mind.) sD- [0:16 (recht kurz)]
Sarah Chalke: sexy [0:06 0:12(kurz) 0:15(kurz) 0:20(= Absp.)]

ca. 14.00-14.55, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Burmesische Falke (Charmed: [7.8] Charmed Noir; USA 2004)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:04 (0:05 0:11) 0:19 (0:25 0:33)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [(mind.) 0:38 0:39]

14.20-15.10, WDR:
Heiter bis tödlich: Nordisch herb: Tidenhub (BRD © 2011)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Sophie Dal: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:00] (& sexy ? [0:01])

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Frauen[,] die Prosecco trinken (BRD © 1999)
Cecilia Kunz: (seitl.) sD (li.) [0:34]
Tina Ruland: sD [0:21] & sBH (teilw. mit sD) [0:27-0:29] & {andere Szene} sexy [0:29]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH bzw. (seitl.) sPO bzw. sexy (Unterhose) [0:24 (überw. recht kurz)]

14.40-16.10 (auch Dienstag, 7.40-9.10), one:
Reiff für die Insel: Katharina und der große Schatz (BRD © 2015)
Tanja Wedhorn: sexy (Slip) [0:38 (1:11)]

14.55-15.20, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Do-It-Yourself (Married with Children: [4.13] Who'll Stop the Rain; USA © 1989)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:16]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:01] & sD [(0:03) 0:04] & (mind.) sD-

ca. 14.55-15.45, sixx: 
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Was Ist Mit Leo Los? {so} (Charmed: [7.9] There's Something About Leo; USA 2004)
Holly Marie Combs: sD [0:17]

15.20-15.50, NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Eine haarige Angelegenheit (Married with Children: [4.14] A Taxing Problem; USA © 1990)
Christina Applegate: sNIP [(0:11 0:12-)0:13 (0:14)]

ca. 15.45-16.40, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Ich Sehe Was, Was Du Nicht Siehst {so} (Charmed: [7.10] Witchness Protection; USA 2004)
Charisma Carpenter: "sB" (teilw. mit sD) [0:03-0:05 0:07 0:08(-)0:09 0:13-0:14 0:15-0:16 0:18-0:20 0:21 (0:23) 0:24(-0:25) 0:26-0:27 0:30 0:31(-0:32) 0:33 0:34 0:35]
Holly Marie Combs: sD(-) [(0:08) 0:15]
Rose McGowan (od. Double): (entfernt und unscharf) OH- (RÜ) [0:25]

15.45-16.35, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Versteckte Wahrheit (House M.D.: [1.17] Role Model; USA 2005)
Missy Crider: sexy (etw. Slip) (gemäß Bildern)

16.25-17.15 (auch Dienstag, 12.00-12.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Schwarze Nichts (Charmed: [4.13] Charmed and Dangerous; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: (mind.) sD- [0:42]
Rose McGowan: sD [(0:07 0:37) (0:38/)0:39 (0:40)]

ca. 16.40-17.35 (auch Dienstag, ca. 14.00-14.50), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Hexen Von Nebenan {so} (Charmed: [7.11] Ordinary Witches; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:05 (0:06)] & sNIP [0:09-0:10 0:13/0:14] & sD(-) (re.) [0:14] & sNIP [0:15] & sNIP- & sD(-) [0:16] & sD(-) [0:20] & sNIP- [0:23] & sD(-) [0:29 0:30] & sNIP- [0:32] & sD(-) [0:34] & sNIP- [0:37] & sD & sNIP [0:38]
Anne Dudek: sexy [0:14]

16.50-17.40 und 3.50-4.30, SRF zwei:
Chicago Med: Verpasste Chancen (Chicago Med: [3.1] Speak Your Truth; USA 2017)
Mekia Cox: sBH (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung [wahrsch. aus dieser Folge])

17.30-18.25 (auch Dienstag, 12.50-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Frage Aller {so} Fragen (Charmed: [4.14] The Three Faces of Phoebe; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:22 (0:24 [kurz]) 0:31-0:32] & sNIP- [0:33]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [(mind.) 0:13]

ca. 17.35-18.25 (auch Dienstag, ca. 14.50-15.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Utopia Erwacht {so} (Charmed: [7.12] Extreme Makeover World Edition; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP (bzw. sCT- ?) [0:11 0:12 0:28/0:29 0:34 0:39]

18.15-18.45 (auch Dienstag, 16.55-17.20, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Männergruppe (TWO and a half MEN: [12.11] For Whom the Booty Calls; USA 2015)
Nikki Leigh: sexy (Sport-BH) [0:05] & sD [0:19]

ca. 18.25-19.20 (auch Dienstag, ca. 15.45-16.35), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Charmageddon (Charmed: [7.13] Charmageddon; USA 2005)
(mind.)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:17-0:18 (0:20) 0:21-0:23 0:24 0:25]
[zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [0:30]

18.25-18.50 (auch Dienstag, 15.00-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Las Vegas, Teil 1 (Married with Children: [4.16] You Gotta Know When to Hold Them, Part 1; USA 1990)
Christina Applegate: (sexy bzw.) sD [(0:07-)0:09] & sexy [0:09/0:10 0:11]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [0:17 (recht kurz)]
(wieso wird danach nicht Teil 2 gesendet?)

18.50-19.15 (auch Dienstag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Al und Kelly allein zu Hause (Married with Children: [5.2] Al ... with Kelly; USA 1990)
Beckie Mullen [= Becky Mullen]: sD [0:15 0:18-0:19]
Pamela Anderson: (viel) sD [0:08 0:18-0:19]

19.55-20.15 (auch Dienstag, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Opa stand auf Nutten (TWO and a half MEN: [12.13] Boompa Loved His Hookers; USA 2015)
Maggie Lawson: OH- [0:06]

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Süßer Rausch: Das Erbe [=] Teil 2 (BRD(/ITA) © 2022)
Antonia Bill: OO [0:13(-)0:14] & sBH- [0:44] & sBH [0:45]
Lilly Charlotte Dreesen: sBH [0:18] & sPO(-) [0:19] & sD(-) (re.) & (kurz) sD (zumind. li.) [0:20] & sD [0:21 (0:22)] & sD(-) [0:44] & OH+ [0:46]
Suzanne von Borsody: sD (li.) [0:26]

ca. 20.15-22.35 (auch Dienstag, ca. 22.25-0.35), kabel eins:
Parker (USA 2013)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Emma Booth: OO (rO) [0:19] & sD [0:33] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:51/0:52] & OO [0:52]
Jennifer Lopez: sBH (& sPO-) [1:07/1:08] & sexy (BH von hint.) [1:08]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: OO bzw. sBH [0:05]

20.15-21.10, Super RTL:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Die Rückkehr der Scheuklappen (Bones: [6.1] The Mastodon in the Room; USA © 2010)
Carla Gallo: sBH [0:03 ca. 0:06]

22.10-23.05, Super RTL:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Mondäne Maden im Macho (Bones: [6.3] The Maggots in the Meathead; USA 2010)
Gina La Piana (u./od. Liana Mendoza ?): sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI (überw. nur Bik.-Obertl.)
(laut Mr. Skin bzw. gemäß Bildern)

22.11-23.03 und 2.57-3.43, ORF 1:
Janus [Folge 2] (ÖST © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Barbara Kaudelka: OH [0:36(-0:37)]

22.15-23.45, rbb:
tatort: ich töte niemand (BRD © 2018)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Eli Wasserscheid: sBH (von li. Seite) [0:02]

22.32-0.47, Disney Channel:
Edward mit den Scherenhänden (Edward Scissorhands; USA © 1990)
{auf (vlt. etwas längerer) arte-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Kathy Baker: sD [0:57]
Winona Ryder: sD(-) (im Spiegel) [0:39] & sUPS [0:44] ] (& sexy ? (vlt. Stuntdouble) [1:29 (kurz)] & sUPS ? [1:30 (kurz)])

ca. 22.35-0.20 (auch Dienstag, 0.35-2.15), kabel eins:
Resident Evil: Retribution (CAN/USA/GB/BRD/FRA 2012)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Milla Jovovich: NA [0:04] & sexy (Slip) [0:07 (0:08)] & (mind.) sexy [0:14-0:16]
[(noch) unbekannt]: (mind.) sD-

23.15-1.40, NDR:
PAPILLON - Based on the Book “PAPILLON” by HENRI CHARRIÈRE (USA © 1973)
{auf arte-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
(mind.)
Ratna Assan: OO (& sPO[-]) [1:49-1:52 1:54]
[einige Unbekannte]: OO [1:49 (1:50) 1:54]

23.20-1.00, Tele 5:
[Armee der Finsternis =] Army of Darkness (USA 1992)
(mind.)
Embeth Davidtz: OH+ [0:24] & OH- [ca. 0:50 (recht kurz)] & OH(-) [ca. 0:51]
[(jew.) unbekannt (?)]: sD(-) [0:18 0:20]

0.10-2.00, ATV:
Born 2 Die (Cradle 2 the Grave; USA 2003)
Gabrielle Union: sD [0:04 0:05 0:06 0:07 0:08 0:09 0:10 0:11-0:12 0:13-0:15 0:17 0:20 0:21/0:22 0:44] & sBH (& sPO[-]) bzw. (am Sz.-Ende) OH [0:52-0:54 (0:53:1X sPO[-])] & OH [0:55] & sBH [0:56] & sD [(mind.) 1:13/1:14 (1:15 1:16) 1:24 1:27 1:28]
Nikki Martin {laut IMDb}: sexy [0:58]
Ungenita Prevost {laut IMDb}: sexy [0:58]
(wahrsch.) Vanessa Thomson {laut IMDb}: sD [0:44 (kurz)]

ca. 0.20-2.10 (auch Dienstag, ca. 4.10-5.35), kabel eins:
Zum Töten freigegeben (Marked for Death; USA 1990)
{teilw. vorläufige Daten aus nicht ganz vollständiger Sichtung:}
Elena Sahagun: OO & sPO [0:02‑0:03] & OO [0:06]
Elizabeth Gracen: sNIP [0:44] & sD (& Oops ?) [0:45] & ... [0:47]
Rita Verreos: PO & OO+ [0:20]
Teri Weigel: OO [0:37]
Tracey Burch: OO [0:37]
[unbekannt]: OO [0:03]
[zwei Unbekannte]: ... [1:07]

0.40-2.10, mdr:
HINTER DER TÜR - nach dem Roman von Magda Szabó (The Door = Az ajtó; HUN/BRD © 2011)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Martina Gedeck: sBA od. sexy [0:02 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:25] & sBA [1:19/1:20]

1.15-2.05 und 5.00-5.50, SRF 1:
Babylon Berlin - Nach dem Roman »Der stumme Tod« von Volker Kutscher [Folge 25 = 9. Folge der 3. Staffel] (BRD © 2020)
Meret Becker: sNIP [(0:14-)0:15]

2.55-4.15, Tele 5:
Tanz der Teufel 2 {oder: II} [= Tanz der Teufel 2 - Jetzt wird noch mehr getanzt = Tanz der Teufel 2 - Tod bei Morgengrauen {laut IMDb}] (Evil Dead II; USA 1987)
(mind.)
Denise Bixler: sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 0:02] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)


----------



## Anonymos (17 Okt. 2022)

Dienstag(/Mittwoch), 18.(/19.) Oktober 2022:

6.05-6.45 und 5.25-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Im Namen des Herren (BRD 2014)
Annette Frier: (OH ? [0:00] &) sD [0:04]
Julia Jäger: sD [0:03 (recht kurz)]

8.45-9.35, SWR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE JUNGEN ÄRZTE: Akzeptanz (BRD © 2022)
Mirka Pigulla: sBH (mit sD) [0:28]

9.35-10.25, SWR:
Rentnercops: Ein Schuss, zwei Treffer (BRD © 2017)
Isabelle Barth: sexy (?) [0:00 (0:01-0:02) 0:23 0:24] & sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:38]

10.53-11.15 (auch Mittwoch, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Nebendarsteller ([scrubs]: [[6.17]] Their Story; USA © 2007)
Carole Raphaelle Davis: sD [0:06]
J. J. [= Jessica Jayne] Nolan: sexy (?) [0:05]
Maura Murphy {laut IMDb}: (mind.) sD- [0:05]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:16 (recht kurz)]

ca. 11.00-12.00 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 6.30-7.20), kabel eins:
Castle: Die Domina schlägt immer zweimal zu (Castle: [2.16] The Mistress Always Spanks Twice; USA 2010)
(mind.)
Azita Ghanizada: (mind.) sD- (& sexy ?)
(Bethany Carkhuff: sexy ?)
Dina Meyer: ~"sB" & sD
(Kimberly Whittaker: sexy ?)
Vanessa Motta: sBH (als Leiche)
(jeweils gemäß Bildern)

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Stürme in Afrika (BRD(/Südafr.) © 2009)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Aglaia Szyszkowitz: (mind.) sD- [0:24]
Katja Flint: OH [0:24] & NA(+?) [0:40]

14.15-16.25, arte:
Legenden der Leidenschaft (Legends of the Fall; USA © 1994)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Julia Ormond: OO(-) (rO[-]) [0:54]
Karina Lombard: OO (lO) [1:31] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:33]

14.30-16.00 und 1.40-3.10, hr: 
Die Dienstagsfrauen (BRD © 2011)
Inka Friedrich: (mind.) sD- [0:55]
Nina Hoger: (mind.) sD- [0:20 1:26]
Saskia Vester: sD [0:25]

14.50-15.50, VOXup:
Dr. HOUSE: Drei Beine (House M.D.: [1.21] Three Stories; USA 2005)
Carmen Electra: sexy [0:07 (0:09) 0:11]

16.25-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 12.00-12.55), ATV II:
Hawaii Five-0: Aloha, Steve McGarrett (Hawaii Five-0 [1.1 Pilot]; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:04 0:05 (jew. = Vorsp.) 0:26-0:27] & sBH [0:31/0:32]
Meagen Hensley: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:17 (0:18)]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sBI [0:24 (0:25 0:27)]

16.25-17.20 (auch Mittwoch, 11.55-12.45), ATV:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Braut Trägt Schwarz {so} (Charmed: [4.15] Marry-Go-Round; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD [(0:04) 0:05-0:07 0:08 0:11 0:14-0:15] & sNIP- [0:20 0:24]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [(0:08 0:13) 0:14-0:15 0:16 (0:20)] & sexy [0:22 0:23 0:24] & sNIP- [0:25]

ca. 16.35-17.30 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 13.55-14.50), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Carpe Dämon (Charmed: [7.14] Carpe Demon; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:00-0:01 0:08 0:10 0:11 (0:13 0:15) 0:16 0:18]
Rose McGowan: sNIP- [0:23]

ca. 17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 14.50-15.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Feuer und Flamme (Charmed: [7.15] Show Ghouls; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:05-0:06 (0:07) 0:29 0:30 0:31/0:32 0:34 0:37-0:38 (0:39)]

17.30-18.25 (auch Mittwoch, 12.45-13.40), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Das Fünfte {so} Rad (Charmed: [4.16] The Fifth Halliwell {_oder_ Halliwheel ?}; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:05] & (mind.) sD- [0:08] & sNIP [0:26 0:28 0:29 0:30 0:31] & (mind.) sD- [0:33]
Rose McGowan: sexy od. (s)PO-- ? [0:32] & sNIP (?) [0:40]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:41]

18.25-18.50 (auch Mittwoch, 15.00-15.30), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Las Vegas, Teil 2 (Married with Children: [4.17] You Gotta Know When to Hold Them, Part 2; USA 1990)
Ava Fabian: sD [0:11 0:12]
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [(mind.) 0:05]
Katey Sagal: sD [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sexy [0:15 0:16 (0:18 0:20)]

ca. 18.25-19.20 (auch Mittwoch, ca. 15.45-16.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der verlorene Leo (Charmed: [7.16] The Seven Year Witch; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:13 (0:14 0:16 0:17)]

18.25-19.20 (auch Mittwoch, 13.40-14.30), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Der Fluch der Neunten (Ghost Whisperer: [2.9] The Curse of the Ninth; USA 2006)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD(-) bzw. sD [0:05 (0:06) 0:07 0:08 0:09-0:11 0:40 0:41?]
Jud Tylor: sD(-) [0:27 0:28]

19.30-19.55 (auch Mittwoch, 17.25-17.50), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil I (TWO and a half MEN: [12.15] Of Course He's Dead, Part 1; USA 2015)
Jennifer Taylor: sD(-) [0:16]
Jenny McCarthy: sD od. sD(-) [0:00]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:00]

19.55-20.15 (auch Mittwoch, 17.50-18.15), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Natürlich ist er tot - Teil II (TWO and a half MEN: [12.16] Of Course He's Dead, Part 2; USA 2015)
Judy Greer: sD(-) [0:14]

ca. 20.15-22.25 und 2.20-4.05, kabel eins:
The Hangover, Part II {wenn wie PRO7-, RTL- und SAT.1-Version; oder (wie bei VOX-Version): Hangover 2} (The Hangover, Part II; USA 2011)
(mind.)
Heather Graham: sBI (auf Foto(s)) [0:09 (0:10 0:11)]
Jamie Chung: sexy [0:15] & (sexy bzw.) sD(-) (li.) [(0:20-)0:21] & sD(-) [ca. 1:28 (1:29) 1:30] & sD od. sD(-) [ca. 1:32]
[(jew.) (noch ?) unbekannt]: sBI bzw. sexy [ca. 1:33 (= Absp.)] bzw. ...
[(mind.) eine (noch ?) Unbekannte (Transsexuelle ?)]: OO [ca. 0:50]
[mehrere Unbekannte]: sexy bzw. {mind. eine} sD [ca. 0:48ff.]

20.15-22.55, NITRO:
Skyfall (GB/USA 2012)
Bérénice Lim Marlohe: sD (re.) [0:55] & sD(-) [0:58] & NA (bzw. OH[-?]) [1:03(-1:04)] & sD [1:14] & sD(-) [1:15 1:16]
Tonia Sotiropoulou: NA(+?) (seitl. PO- ?) [0:20]
[... Unbekannte]: ... ? [0:13 0:14 (jew. = Vorsp.)]

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Nord Nord Mord: Sievers und der schwarze Engel (BRD © 2021)
Anna Herrmann: OH(-) [0:45] & ...
(Film sonst noch kaum gesehen)

20.15-21.45, ZDF:
Inga Lindström: Alle lieben Elin (BRD © 2016)
Anna Rot: OH- [1:03] & sBH [(1:08) 1:10] & sexy [1:12]
Sonja Bertram: sBH [0:15]
Susan Hoecke: (mind.) sD- [0:30]

20.15-21.45, 3sat:
Sommernachtsmord (ÖST © 2016)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Franziska Petri: sBH [0:14]
Katharina Straßer: sD [0:20 (recht kurz)] (& sexy (od. OH-) ? [0:35])

20.15-21.10 und 22.55-23.50, ATV II:
Dr. HOUSE: Cate aus dem Eis (House M.D.: [4.11] Frozen; USA 2008)
Mira Sorvino: (... ? [0:18] &) (zumind. sugger.) OH(-) [0:19] & (mind.) OH- [0:20 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:20(-0:21)]

20.15-22.20 und 0.25-2.15, ATV:
Elysium (USA 2013)
Hoa Nguyen Bao Huynh: sBI [ca. 0:05] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

21.05-22.10 und 0.05-1.00, VOXup:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Es geschah an einem schönen Tag in der Vorstadt (Bones: [5.4] The Beautiful Day in the Neighborhood; USA © 2009)
Amy Gumenick: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:18 0:34]
Emily Deschanel: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:21 (recht kurz)]

21.45-22.05, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Das Paket (BRD © 2022)
Meriel Hinsching: sexy (?) [0:00]

22.10-23.05 und 1.00-1.45, VOXup:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Nachts im Bones-Museum (Bones: [5.5] A Night at the Bones Museum; USA 2009)
Emily Deschanel: sD (gemäß Bildern)

22.15-0.05 und 1.40-3.20, ServusTV:
Inspector Clouseau - Der "beste" Mann bei Interpol {wenn wie ARD-Version; oder (wie bei Tele5- und ZDF-Version): The Pink Panther Strikes Again - Inspektor Clouseau - Der beste Mann bei Interpol} (The Pink Panther Strikes Again; GB/USA 1976)
Lesley-Anne Down: OH [1:07] & (mind.) OO- (rO-) (recht dunkel) [1:09 (recht kurz)] & ([mind.] OH- bzw.) Oops od. OO(-) (lO[-]) (recht kurz) & OH [(1:09-)1:10] & OH- [1:33] (& (Stuntdouble ?) ... ? [1:37])

22.30-22.55, zdf_neo:
Ich dich auch!: Die Bombe (BRD © 2022)
Leonie Wesselow: sBH(-) (re. Hälfte) & sUPS [0:01 (sehr kurz bzw. 2x recht kurz)] & sUPS- [0:10 (sehr kurz)]
Meriel Hinsching: sNIP- (li.) & sD(-) (re.) [0:00] & sexy (Unterhose) [0:09 (sehr kurz)] & sexy [0:11] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:12] & sD(-) (re.) [0:13] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:14 (sehr kurz)]

22.50-0.30 und 2.30-4.00, SRF zwei:
Der Sex-Pakt (Blockers; USA 2018)
Gideon Adlon: sBH(-?) (mit sD) [ca. 1:14]
Gina Gershon: OO [ca. 1:06]
Leslie Mann: sD(-?) & sUPS od. sexy (Unterhose) [ca. 1:20]
(Ramona Young: nur Kuss, also nix)
Sarayu Blue: sexy ? (& sBH ?)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und z.T. Bild(ern); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

23.40-1.00, WDR:
tatort: Treffpunkt Friedhof (BRD o.J. [1975])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Karin Eickelbaum: OO & sNIP [ca. 0:58]

23.56-1.23, ORF 2:
Chuzpe - Nicht von dieser Welt {laut ORF} [= CHUZPE - Klops braucht der Mensch! {ARD-Version}] (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: (viel) sD [0:24]

0.00-2.30, SRF 1:
The Square (SWE/FRA/BRD/DAN © 2017)
Elisabeth Moss: sD(-) [0:58] & (mind.) OH- [0:59] & OH(+?) [1:00] & (OH- (ob. RÜ) bzw.) OH(-) (recht kurz) [(1:00-)1:01]
(arg langen Film sonst kaum gesehen)

0.10-1.40, hr:
_Es war einmal_ Indianerland (BRD © 2017)
Emilia Schüle: sBI (z.T. mit sD[-]) (& teilw. sPO- bzw. sPO[-]) [0:00/0:01 (0:03) 0:04-0:10 0:25/0:26 0:27-0:29] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [1:11 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sPO- [1:12] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:20]
Johanna Polley: NA+ [1:26]
Katharina Behrens: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. NA+ bzw. PU (auf schw.-w. Standbildern) [0:14 (jew. kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sexy (bzw. ... ?)

0.15-1.50, ZDF:
The Look of Love - Das Geschäft mit dem Sex (The Look of Love; GB 2013)
Anna Friel: OO (& PO) bzw. nPU(-?) bzw. PO (teilw. auf Fotos) (& sNIP ?)
Betsy Rose: OO & sPO
Emma Williamson: OO & (seitl.) sPO(-?)
Gemma Nicholas: OO & sPO (& PO ?) (und PU & PO in "Deleted Scene")
Hannah Lederer: sBH & Oops od. OO(-) (rO[-])
Jade Phipps (u./od. Abigail O'Neill, Amander Jayne Sailsbury, Audrey Kaipio, Crystal Van Lloy, Gwendland Mazullo, Kitty Bang Bang, Louise Baker (jew. "Revue Bar Girl") ?): OO & sPO (& PO ?) (und PU & PO in "Deleted Scene")
Katie Derry: OO & sPO (& PO ?) (und PU & PO in "Deleted Scene")
Samantha Beagley: OO
Sarah Lou: OO & (seitl.) sPO(-?)
Tamsin Egerton: (PU ? bzw.) OO(+) (& PO) bzw. PO [in etlichen Szenen] & sBI & ... (teilw. auf Fotos)
[... (vermutl. nicht nur) Unbekannte]: PU (teilw. wohl OO & Fake-"nPU" [Schamhaar-Toupet]) (& PO) bzw. OO (& PO od. sPO) bzw. PO bzw. ... (teilw. auf Fotos)
(jeweils gemäß Szenenbeschreibung(en) und/oder Bild(ern); (unvollständige) Zeitangaben bei Mr. Skin)

0.35-2.08, Das Erste:
Alles für meine Tochter (BRD © 2013)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Alicia von Rittberg: sD [(0:29 [2x kurz]) 0:55/0:56 0:57-0:58]
Ann-Kathrin Kramer: sD(-) [0:58]

1.15-2.05, mdr:
Großstadtrevier: DER IDIOT (BRD © 2020)
Alexandra Krüger ?: sBH [0:21 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:38]
Farina Flebbe: sexy [0:47]
Nina Gnädig: sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:22] & sD [0:23]

1.25-2.05, ATV II:
NAVY CIS: L.A.: Die Liste der Spione (NCIS: Los Angeles: [7.11] Cancel Christmas; USA 2015)
Christine [Bently] Quinn: (mind.) sD- [0:00] & sexy [0:10 0:11 0:13(Foto) 0:14(Foto) (0:22)]

1.42-3.11, ORF 1:
Kotsch (ÖST 2006)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Beatrix Brunschko ?: sD (re.) & sBH (li. Hälfte) bzw. OO- (rO-) & sBH (li. Hälfte; mit sD) bzw. sBH bzw. OO bzw. sBH(-) bzw. PU (rO & nPU) (jew. auf Foto) [1:00]
Sabine Friesz (?): OO [0:19]
Ursula Strauss OO (lO) [(0:55/)0:56]

[Morgiges Frühprogramm vlt. im Laufe der Nacht (oder morgen früh oder ...)]


----------



## Anonymos (19 Okt. 2022)

Mittwoch(/Donnerstag), 19.(/20.) Oktober 2022:

ca. 8.15-9.15, kabel eins:
Castle[: Bumm!] (Castle: [2.18] Boom!; USA 2010)
Stana Katic: NA (od. zumind. OH-) [0:01]

9.00-9.25, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Bahrain (BRD o.J.)
Eva Habermann: sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl. [mit sD]) & sNIP(-?) & sexy (Bik.-Hose)
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

10.30-11.15, ZDF:
_NOTRUF _Hafenkante: DAS GREENHORN (BRD © 2009)
Gerit Kling: sNIP [0:24/0:25 0:26]
Sanna Englund: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:01]

10.57-11.19 (auch Donnerstag, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine Eifersucht ([scrubs]: [[6.18]] My Turf War; USA © 2007)
Keri Russell: sD [(0:08) 0:10] & (mind.) sD- [0:11]
[unbekannt]: sD(-) (li.) [0:12]

13.40-14.30, rbb:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Pony am Stock (BRD © 2019)
Olivia Müller-Elmau: sBI- (etw. Bik.-Obertl.) mit sD(-) [0:18 (recht kurz)]

ca. 14.20-14.45 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 6.55-7.20), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Rührei (TWO and a half MEN: [6.3] Damn You, Eggs Benedict; USA 2008)
Bridget Flanery: sBH [0:11 0:12]
Helena Mattsson: sBH [0:12-0:13 0:18/0:19]

14.30-16.00, rbb:
Mit einem Rutsch ins Glück (BRD © 2003)
Anja Kruse: sUPS- [0:02 (sehr kurz)] & sexy (?) [0:03] & ~sD od. ~sD(-) & (sehr kurz) sPO- (seitl.) [0:44] & sNIP [0:46] & sBA (im Wasser) [1:15]
Nina Hoger: sBA- (mit sD[-]) (im Wasser) [1:15]
[unbekannt]: sBI [1:15]

14.30-16.00 und 0.30-2.00, hr:
Die Dienstagsfrauen: Sieben Tage ohne (BRD © 2014)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Mimi Fiedler [= Miranda Leonhardt]: (mind.) sD- [1:22 1:25]
Saskia Vester: sD(-) (bzw. sD ?) [1:22(-)1:23 1:24]

16.15-17.00 (auch Donnerstag, 6.55-7.45 und 11.35-12.25), one:
Heiter bis tödlich: Akte Ex: Fernweh (BRD © 2012)
Rita Feldmeier: sD(-) [0:18]
Sarah Alles: sD [0:29 0:30]

16.25-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.05-12.50), ATV:
Hawaii Five-0: Ein Sicherheitsrisiko (Hawaii Five-0: [1.2] Ohana; USA © 2010)
Grace Park: sBI [0:01(kurz) 0:02 (jew. = Vorsp.)] & sexy [0:27 (2x kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: (sBI von hint. &) sPO(-) [0:00] bzw. sBI [0:07 (kurz)]

16.25-17.20 (auch Donnerstag, 12.05-12.55), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Soldat Leo Wyatt (Charmed: [4.17] Saving Private Leo; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [(0:13 0:14 0:22) 0:28 0:29 0:30 (0:34)] & (mind.) sD- (seitl.) [0:35] & sexy [(0:37 0:38 0:39) 0:40]
Deborah Kellner: sexy (?) [0:09] & sD(-) [0:24]
Rose McGowan: sexy [0:00] & sNIP [0:01 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:19] & sNIP [0:24] & sexy [0:28] & sNIP- [0:29 0:30 0:31] & (mind.) sD- [0:31] & sNIP- [0:37]

ca. 16.40-17.30 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.00-14.50), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Wer Hat Die Eltern Geschrumpft? {so} (Charmed: [7.17] Scry Hard; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [0:37 0:38]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:17 (kurz)] & sNIP [mind. (0:22) 0:27]

ca. 17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 14.50-15.45), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Büchse der Pandora (Charmed: [7.18] Little Box of Horrors; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sNIP [(mind.) 0:05 0:06 0:10 0:13/0:14 0:20 (0:36)]
Holly Marie Combs: sD [(0:10 0:18/0:19) 0:39 0:40]
Michelle Hurd: sexy [0:00-0:01 0:17-0:18 0:29 0:30 0:34-0:35]
Rose McGowan: sD(-) [0:02(kurz) (0:27) 0:28 0:29]

17.30-18.25 (auch Donnerstag, 12.55-13.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Beiss Mich {so} (Charmed: [4.18] Bite Me; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD [0:00-0:01 0:03 (jew. unter sCT-: ) 0:05 0:16/0:17 (0:18 0:19) (jew. unter sCT(-): ) 0:24-0:26 0:36?] & sexy [0:37] & sNIP [(0:40) 0:41/0:42]
Elizabeth Gracen: sD [0:07-0:08] & OH- [0:14] & sD [0:15 (0:35-0:36 0:37)]
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:10 (0:11 0:12) 0:13 (0:14) 0:15 0:16-0:17] & sexy [0:22] & sNIP [0:28 (0:30-0:31) 0:32 0:34] & sexy [0:35/0:36] & sNIP [0:37] & sexy [0:38]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:02 0:07/0:08] bzw. "sB" (mit sD) [0:14] bzw. sexy [0:28 0:29] bzw. "sB" [0:29]

18.15-18.45 (auch Donnerstag, 16.50-17.20), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN[: Stur, zwanghaft und unflexibel] (TWO and a half MEN [1.1 Pilot]; USA 2003)
(Jennifer Taylor: sexy ? [0:08])
Kristin Bauer [= Kristin Bauer van Straten]: sexy (?) [0:01 0:18]
Melanie Lynskey: sD(-) [0:09 (0:10)]

18.20-18.50 (auch Donnerstag, 15.20-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Wer trifft mehr? (Married with Children: [4.19] Peggy Turns 300; USA 1990)
Christina Applegate: sexy [bes. 0:05 0:10 0:12 0:17 0:18 0:20]
Katey Sagal: sD(-) [(0:04) 0:13/0:14 0:18?] & (mind.) sD-

ca. 18.25-19.20 (auch Donnerstag, ca. 15.45-16.40), sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Freaky Phoebe (Charmed: [7.19] Freaky Phoebe; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:09 0:12 0:14 0:15 0:17-0:19] & sNIP (?) [0:30/0:31] & sD [0:32] & sNIP (?) & (mind.) sD- [0:33/0:34]
Holly Marie Combs: (mind.) sD- [0:16]
Rose McGowan: (mind.) sD- [(0:00 [kurz]) 0:36]

18.25-19.20 (auch Donnerstag, 11.15-12.05), ATV:
Bones - Die Knochenjägerin: Ein Wettlauf gegen den Schaum (Bones: [4.15] The Bones That Foam; USA 2009)
Nicole Malgarini: sBH (mit sD) (gemäß Bild)

18.25-19.20 (auch Donnerstag, 13.50-14.35), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Superstar (Ghost Whisperer: [2.10] Giving Up the Ghost; USA 2006)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD(-) [0:01 0:02 0:03 0:05-0:07] & sBH(-) (mit sD) [0:08] & sexy [0:36 (kurz)]

18.50-19.15 (auch Donnerstag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Staatlich geprüfte Hausfrau (Married with Children: [4.20] Peggy Made a Little Lamb; USA 1990)
Christina Applegate: sexy [0:01] & sD [0:02 (0:04)] & sexy [0:06]

20.15-22.00, arte:
Tagundnachtgleiche (BRD © 2020)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Aenne Schwarz: ... & sNIP [0:15] & (PO(-) &) PU (kurz) bzw. OO [0:16-0:17(-)0:18] & OO & sCT- [0:19] & OO [0:29(-)0:30] & ...
Ines Marie Westernströer: PU & PO [0:05] & OO [1:07-1:09]
Sarah Hostettler: OO [1:33-1:35 1:36]

20.15-22.15 und 0.05-2.00, NITRO:
Bang Boom Bang - _Ein todsicheres Ding_ (BRD © 1999)
(mind.)
Alexandra Neldel: sBI [1:39 1:40(= Absp.; sehr kurz) (jew. Bik.-Obertl.) 1:41(= Absp.)] & sexy
Ellen ten Damme: sexy [0:39]
Karina Krawczyk: sBH [0:40]
Monica Nancy Wick: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:39]
Sabine Kaack: sBH (mit sD) [0:14] & sexy [0:16 (0:17)]
[unbekannt (Sabine Kaacks Bodydouble)]: (PO- ? (kurz) &) OO+ (in Video) [0:27]
[unbekannt]: OO (auf Zschr.-Cover) [1:38]
[... Unbekannte]: PU bzw. nPU bzw. OO bzw. ... (auf Postern)

20.15-21.45 und 0.10-1.43, Das Erste:
Eltern mit Hindernissen (BRD(/ÖST) © 2020)
Nicolette Krebitz: sD(-) (re.) [0:39]
[unbekannt]: sD (od. OH(-) ?) [0:38/0:39]

20.15-21.45, zdf_neo:
Wilsberg: Mundtot (BRD © 2014)
Eva-Maria Reichert: sexy (auf Foto) [1:00 (1:06)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD bzw. "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) (bzw. ... ?) (auf Fotos) [0:46]

ca. 20.40-21.10 und 0.50-1.10, PRO 7 MAXX:
TWO and a half MEN: Zwei Hochzeiten und ein Lachanfall (TWO and a half MEN: [3.24] That Pistol-Packin' Hermaphrodite; USA 2006)
April Bowlby: sD [0:16 0:17/0:18 0:19-0:20]
Emmanuelle Vaugier: sD [0:05-0:06 0:07-0:08 (0:16)]

21.45-23.15, zdf_neo:
Wilsberg: Das Geld der Anderen (BRD © 2014)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Collien Ulmen-Fernandes: sD (re.) [0:09 (0:10) 0:11]

22.00-23.30, SWR:
tatort: Roomservice (BRD © 2015)
Naima Fehrenbacher: (etw.) sBH [0:06]
Suzanne von Borsody: sNIP (re.) [1:02]

22.10-23.35, mdr:
tatort: Todesfahrt (BRD © 2002)
Beatrice Manowski: sexy [0:37-0:38]
Claudine Wilde: sBI [0:08 (0:10 [li. Hälfte Bik.-Obertl.])]
Cosma Shiva Hagen: (mind.) sD- & sWS (mind. sCT-) [0:00-0:02] & sWS (sCT) [0:05] & (OH bzw.) OO- (lO-) [(0:11/)0:12] & (mind.) sD- [0:14 (2x recht kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [0:57/0:58] & OO [1:17 (recht kurz)] & OH+ [1:18]

22.15-0.30 und 2.10-3.50, Tele 5:
House of Wax (House of Wax (= Wax House, Baby); AUS/USA 2005)
{auf RTL-ZWEI-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Elisha Cuthbert: sD(-) [0:17] & sexy [0:18] & sCT- (?) [0:19] & sBH (von li. Seite/hint.) [0:23]
Paris Hilton: sBH (teilw. mit viel sD) & sPO [1:07-1:08] & sBH [1:09-1:11 1:12] (oder (wie in FSK18-Version von PRO 7) jew. eine Minute später)

22.15-0.05, NITRO:
Was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht (BRD © 2002)
Alexandra Maria Lara: sexy (?) [0:50] & sBH [0:52] & NA (Bodydouble mögl.) [0:53 (recht kurz)]
Birgit Stojanov (?): sD [1:00] & (OH(-) ? bzw.) sPO & OH [(1:01-)1:02]
Justyna Kahl [= Justyna Müsch] bzw. Gabriela Castro (jew. "Prostituierte") ?: sD [1:02] bzw. sD(-) [1:03]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sBH [1:02] bzw. "sB" [1:03]

ca. 22.55-23.40 und 1.50-2.30, SAT.1 Gold:
Rosewood: Lidocain und Liebeslust (Rosewood: [2.7] Lidocaine and Long-Term Lust; USA 2016)
Chasty Ballesteros: sBI [0:00] (gemäß Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.13-0.42, 3sat:
*Herz*jagen (ÖST/BRD © 2018)
Martina Gedeck (50+): sD [0:05] & sNIP (li.) [0:18/0:19] & sD(-) [0:27] & OH(-) (& (sehr kurz) Oops od. OO- ?) [0:43] & Oops od. OO- (rO-) [0:44] & sNIP (re.) [1:27]

23.15-0.00, NDR:
Unter Gaunern: Der Onkel aus Amerika (BRD © 2015)
Cristina do Rego: OH(-) [0:02 (recht kurz)]
Johanna Geißler: OO [0:02 (recht kurz)]

23.45-0.15, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen auf Jamaika (BRD o.J.)
Wolke Hegenbarth: sexy (od. ~sBI ?) & {andere Szene} sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00 (jew. kurz)] & sBI [0:05] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:05/0:06] & OH(-) [0:06] & sBI [0:07 (0:10)] & sexy (od. ~sBI ?) [0:13]

0.00-0.45, NDR:
Unter Gaunern: Von Fälschern und Chinesen (BRD © 2015)
Johanna Geißler: sD (li.) [0:08]

0.05-1.45, SRF zwei:
Scott Pilgrim gegen den Rest der Welt (Scott Pilgrim vs. the World; USA/CAN/GB/JAP 2010)
Mae Whitman: (etw.) sBH & sUPS [(mind.) ca. 1:15] & "sB" od. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.)
Mary Elizabeth Winstead: sBH [(mind.) ca. 0:24]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

0.15-1.45, BR:
Kurzfilmnacht: Schiffbruch
_darin u.a._
Käpt’n (BRD o.J. [2021?])
Laura Egger: sNIP (li.) [0:02] & OO(-) (bzw. OH od. NA) [0:03(/0:04)] & OO [0:11/0:12] & (mind.) OH- [0:14 0:15? (jew. recht kurz)]
_und_
Naiwan [= Verlassen {laut BR}] (BRD(/PHIL) o.J. [2018?])
Sina Wilke: (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:06 (recht kurz)] & nPU(-?) (wohl "nPU-Oops") [0:07 (recht kurz)] & PO & (mind.) OO- (rO-) [0:08] & sNIP (od. sCT- ?) [0:09] & sexy & {andere Szene} (mind.) PO- & sBI [0:10] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:11(-0:12)] & sPO- [0:13] & sD & sWS (re. sNIP; recht kurz) [0:16] & (mind.) sD- (li.) [0:17] & OO [0:24]

0.30-1.55 und 3.50-5.05, Tele 5:
The Texas Chainsaw Massacre: The Beginning (USA 2006)
Diora Baird: sBH (mit sD)
Jordana Brewster: (s)PO-- [ca. 1:24] & sBI
[unbekannt (Diora Bairds Stuntdouble)]: sUPS
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

1.45-3.15, Das Erste:
Vittorio - Momente des Glücks (BRD © 2002)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Susanna Simon: OO (lO) [0:12 (recht kurz)]

4.25-4.45, Comedy Central:
Teachers {kein Folgentitel} (Teachers: [2.11] Dosey Don't; USA 2017)
Kim Matula: OH [0:10]

5.00-6.40, ATV II:
Zwei Zivis zum Knutschen (BRD 2005 [EA: 2008])
Diana Amft: sBH (von der Seite) [0:15]
Sabine Orléans: sD(-) [ca. 0:34 (recht kurz)]

5.15-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Zwangspension (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:17]

[Morgiges Frühprogramm vlt. im Laufe der Nacht]


----------



## Anonymos (20 Okt. 2022)

Donnerstag(/Freitag), 20.(/21.) Oktober 2022:

6.10-6.50 und 5.20-6.10, ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Verrat (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: (mind.) sD- [0:11] & sD [0:18(recht kurz) (0:25)]

8.45-9.35, SWR:
In ALLER _freundschaft_ - DIE KRANKENSCHWESTERN: Ins kalte Wasser (BRD © 2018)
Jaëla Carlina Probst: sD (li.) [0:27 (recht kurz)]
Llewellyn Reichman: (mind.) OH- [0:01]

9.30-9.55, ANIXE HD SERIE:
Anixe auf Reisen: Anixe auf Reisen in Costa Rica (BRD o.J.)
Wolke Hegenbarth: OH- & ~sBA & sBI- & sexy
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sPO- & sexy (Bik.-Hose)

10.58-11.20 (auch Freitag, 10.35-10.55), ORF 1:
[scrubs] - Die Anfänger: Meine kalte Dusche ([scrubs]: [[6.19]] My Cold Shower; USA © 2007)
Judy Reyes: sD(-) [0:10 (recht kurz)] & (mind.) sD- [0:15(kurz) 0:21(= Absp.)]
Sarah Chalke: sD (re.) [0:07] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [0:21 (= Absp.)]

ca. 11.20-11.50, PRO 7:
how i met your mother[: Traum und Wirklichkeit] (how i met your mother: [1.13] Drumroll, Please; USA 2006)
Ashley Williams: sD [0:01-0:04 0:05-0:06 0:10 0:12 0:16 (0:17-)0:19]
Cobie Smulders: sD [(0:01) 0:12-0:13 0:16]

12.30-13.58, mdr:
Am Ende des Sommers (ÖST/BRD © 2014 & © 2015)
Alina Fritsch: sBH (mit sD) & OO [0:12] & NA+ (OO- (rO-) ?) [0:14] & OO [0:15(lO) 0:39-0:40]
Julia Koschitz: sNIP [1:09] & NA+ (OO- (rO-) ?) [1:23]
Sophie Pfenningstorf [eigtl. Pfennigstorf]: sD(-) [0:56]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PO [0:01] bzw. sexy [0:04 (recht kurz)]

13.40-14.30, rbb:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Jeder Schuss ein Treffer (BRD © 2019)
Eva-Maria Reichert: sD [0:21(Foto) 0:34-0:36]

ca. 14.00-14.25 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.20-6.45), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Knall und Fall (TWO and a half MEN: [6.4] The Flavin' and the Mavin'; USA 2008)
Kelly Stables: sD(-) [0:09-0:11]

14.10-15.00, NDR
Familie Dr. Kleist: Weil wir uns lieben (BRD © 2018)
Denise Zich: sexy [0:31]

14.20-16.25, arte:
Madame Marguerite oder Die Kunst der schiefen Töne (Marguerite, FRA/CZE/BEL 2015)
Catherine Frot (50+): OO(-) [ca. 1:24] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[unbekannt]: OO(-?) (kurz) (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

ca. 14.25-14.50 (auch Freitag, ca. 6.45-7.15), PRO 7:
TWO and a half MEN: Schuld und Sühne (TWO and a half MEN: [6.5] A Jock Strap in Hell; USA 2008)
Alicia Witt: sD [0:00-0:02] & sBI (mit sD) [0:08-0:10] & sD [0:10-0:12 0:13-0:14]
Jana Ramsey [= Brooklynne James]: sBI [0:07]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sPO(-) bzw. sBI [0:08]

14.30-16.00 und 1.00-2.30, hr:
Die Dienstagsfrauen: Zwischen Kraut und Rüben (BRD © 2015)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Clelia Sarto: (mind.) sD- [0:15]
Janna Striebeck: sBH {laut Hörfassung} od. sBI (sNIP & mit sD) [0:25] & sD(-) [0:35]

15.55-17.25 (auch Freitag, 9.10-10.45), SRF 1:
INGA LINDSTRÖM: _Emma Svensson_ _und die Liebe _(BRD(/ÖST) © 2007)
Ivonne Schönherr: sD [0:00] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; sNIP & mit sD) [0:17-0:18] & OH- [0:48(-)0:49] & OH [1:24(-1:25)]

16.15-17.00 (auch Freitag, 6.00-6.50 und 11.30-12.20), one:
Heiter bis tödlich: Akte Ex: Ommm (BRD © 2012)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Isabell Gerschke: sD(-) [0:45]
Sarah Alles: sUPS [0:02 (recht kurz)]

16.30-17.20 (auch Freitag, 12.10-13.00), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Die Krönung (Charmed: [4.19] We're Off to See the Wizard; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) (bzw. sNIP) [0:13(-0:15)] & sNIP [0:28] & sD(-) [0:29] & (sNIP bzw.) sD [(0:30-)0:31] & sNIP [0:32] & (mind.) sD- [0:33] & sNIP [0:33 0:34-0:35 0:39] & sD(-) [(0:39/)0:40 (0:41 0:42)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sexy [0:01] bzw. "sB" [0:31/0:32]

ca. 16.40-17.30, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Mein Freund, der Dämon (Charmed: [7.20] Imaginary Fiends; USA 2005)
Alyssa Milano: sexy [ca. 0:09] & sD [(0:17 0:18 0:19 0:20 0:22) 0:24 0:25 0:32 (0:33)] & (mind.) sD-
Rose McGowan: sNIP- bzw. sNIP [(mind.) 0:11 0:12?(kurz) 0:13 0:14 0:16 0:28 0:29 0:33]

ca. 17.30-18.25, sixx:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Der Tod Steht Ihnen Gut {so} (Charmed: [7.21] Death Becomes Them; USA 2005)
(Laura Regan: sNIP ? (li.) [0:22])
Rose McGowan: sNIP [0:09 0:12 0:13] & (mind.) sD- [0:28 0:30-0:31]

17.30-18.25 (auch Freitag, 13.00-13.50), ATV II:
CHARMED - Zauberhafte Hexen: Lang Lebe Die Königin {so} (Charmed: [4.20] Long Live the Queen; USA 2002)
Alyssa Milano: sD(-) [0:01/0:02 0:06 (0:07/0:08)] & (mind.) OH- [0:08] (& sNIP ?)

18.25-18.50 (auch Freitag, 15.00-15.20), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Das Wettermädchen (Married with Children: [4.21] Rain Girl; USA 1990)
Christina Applegate: sD [0:08 (0:09 0:13 0:18 0:19 0:22)] & sexy

18.25-19.20 (auch Freitag, 13.50-14.35), ATV II:
Ghost Whisperer: Die Katzenkralle (Ghost Whisperer: [2.11] Cat's Claw; USA 2006)
Jennifer Love Hewitt: sD [0:01 0:02 (0:03 0:19)]

18.50-19.15 (auch Freitag, 15.20-15.50), NITRO:
Eine schrecklich nette Familie: Die Liebesnacht (Married with Children: [4.22] The Agony of De-Feet; USA 1990)
Christina Applegate: sNIP- [0:11-0:12] & sD(-) [0:17 (recht kurz)] & sexy [0:19]
Katey Sagal: sD [0:02 0:03-0:04] & (mind.) sD- [0:12]
Robin Angers: sD [0:13-0:14 0:20 (0:21)]

[Fortsetzung vlt. erst morgen Abend (da mein Computer wegen ständiger Softwareprobleme anschließend zur Inspektion geht und möglicherweise heute nicht mehr zurückkommt).]


----------



## Anonymos (21 Okt. 2022)

Freitag(/Samstag), 21.(/22.) Oktober 2022:

20.15-21.55 und 5.00-6.45, zdf_neo:
French Kiss (GB/USA 1995)
Meg Ryan: sNIP- [(mind.) 1:14 (1:22?-)1:23] & sD(-) od. sD [1:26/1:27 (1:32 [kurz])]
Suzan Anbeh: sNIP- [1:17] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:17 1:18 1:20 1:21?] & sD (re.) [1:28-1:29] & (teilw. etw. dunkel) sBH (mit sD) [(1:30/)1:31]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sNIP [0:15] bzw. sexy [0:32] bzw. sBA [1:10] bzw. OH & sPO bzw. sBA bzw. OO- (rO-) [1:17] bzw. (mind.) OO- (rO-) bzw. OH- bzw. sBA bzw. OO- bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) bzw. sPO- [1:18] bzw. sBA bzw. OO- bzw. sBI bzw. OO- (lO-) bzw. sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [1:19] bzw. sBI bzw. sBA bzw. OO- bzw. sBA [1:20]
[(jew.) zwei Unbekannte]: sBI [1:10 1:20]

20.15-22.05 und 0.45-2.20, Tele 5:
Predestination (AUS/USA 2014)
Alicia Pavlis: sD [ca. 0:22]
Cate Wolfe: OO (lO) [ca. 0:19] (Mr. Skin hält sie für Madeleine West, die ihr nicht mal ähnlich sieht)
(jeweils gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung(en); Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

20.15-21.05, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Zieh's dir rein und weine (BRD o.J. [2014 od. 2015])
Pauline Angert: "sB" (mit sD) [(0:27) 0:28 0:30 0:31 (überw. recht kurz)]

20.15-22.00, 3sat:
Oktoberfest — 1900 —, Episode 5: Aufbruch in ein neues Jahrhundert & Episode 6: Das jüngste Gericht (BRD(/CZE) © 2020)
Brigitte Hobmeier: sCT- (od. zumind. sNIP) (re.) [0:29]

20.15-22.05 und 2.20-3.55, RTL ZWEI:
21 Bridges {laut Sender; oder: 21 Bridges - Jagd durch Manhattan} (21 Bridges; USA 2019)
Jamie Neumann: sexy ? [ca. 0:36] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[... (noch ?) Unbekannte]: sD (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen)

20.15-21.45 und 23.30-1.00 (auch Samstag, 14.30-16.00), ORF III:
Schon wieder Henriette (ÖST/BRD © 2013)
Lilian Klebow: sD (li.) bzw. PO- bzw. OH(-) bzw. OO(-) (lO[-]) bzw. OO- bzw. OO(-) (rO[-]) bzw. NA bzw. OO- (lO-) bzw. PO (jew. auf Foto(s)) [0:44 (überw. recht bzw. sehr kurz)] & (mind.) OO- (lO-) bzw. PO (li. Hälfte) (jew. auf Foto) [1:00 (jew. recht kurz)] & NA (auf Foto) [1:01 (recht kurz)]

20.15-21.45 (auch Samstag, 22.10-23.40), ATV II:
Columbo: Mord per Telefon (Columbo: [7.4] How to Dial a Murder; USA 1978)
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Kim Cattrall: sBI [0:07]

20.15-22.25, ATV:
Hot Dog (BRD 2017 od. 2018)
[unbekannt]: "sB" [0:39]
(mehr Erwähnenswertes hat der Film bei SAT.1 nicht, aber vlt. unterschlägt ATV den Abspann [eigtl. ab 1:35] mit Anne Schäfers Nacktszene nicht ...)

21.00-22.30 (auch Samstag, 4.55-6.25), one:
Ein Mord mit Aussicht (BRD © 2015)
Meike Droste: sD(-) od. OH(-?) [0:40]
Petra Kleinert: sD [(0:26/0:27) 0:42 1:03 (1:07)]

21.00-21.50, BR:
Hubert und _ohne_ Staller: Tod dem König (BRD © 2021)
Mitsou Jung: sD (auf Foto auf Handy bzw. Comp.-Bildsch.) [0:04 0:22 0:25 (überw. recht kurz)]
(in der Folge davor nix)

21.05-22.00, RTL UP:
Der Lehrer: Ich glaub'[,] du bist hier das Problemkind (BRD o.J. [2014 od. 2015])
Petra Berndt: sD(-) [0:15 0:38]

21.40-23.35, arte:
Notorious B.I.G. {oder: Notorious} (Notorious; USA 2009)
Atalya Slater: sD (li.)
Antonique Smith: sD
Ginger Kroll: OO (rO)
Julia Pace Mitchell: sD
Naturi Naughton: OO & PO [ca. 0:29] & PO [ca. 0:40] & OO(-) (zumind. rO[-]) od. Oops [ca. 0:56] & sD(-) & sPO (unter sCT) & sexy (Slip [sCT- ?]) [ca. 1:10]
Susie Da Silva (od. [unbekannt]): OO
[unbekannt]: (seitl.) PO-
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und z.T. Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.05-0.45, Tele 5:
In der Gewalt der Riesenameisen [= Angriff der Nuklearmonster = Killer-Termiten {jew. Videotitel}] ([H.G. Wells'] Empire of the Ants; USA 1977)
Pamela [Susan] Shoop: sD [0:15] & sNIP [0:30] & sWS (sNIP) [(0:35-0:36 0:54) 0:55 (1:09)]

22.05-23.55 und 3.55-5.15, RTL ZWEI:
Hotel Artemis (GB/USA 2018)
Sofia Boutella: sexy (& sD ?) [ca. 1:14] (gemäß Szenenbeschreibungen und Bild; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

22.25-0.03, 3sat:
The Invitation (USA 2015)
Lindsay Burdge: nPU [ca. 0:10]
(Michelle Krusiec: nur Kuss = nix)
Tammy Blanchard: OO(-) (lO(-) & rO-) [ca. 0:24]
(jeweils gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

22.25-0.35, ATV:
Der Kautions-Cop (The Bounty Hunter; USA 2010)
Jennifer Aniston: sD (gemäß Bildern)

22.50-0.20, Das Erste:
Polizeiruf 110: Der Tod macht Engel aus uns allen (BRD © 2013)
Anna Maria Sturm: sNIP (re.) [0:45 (recht kurz)]
Claudia [Helene] Hinterecker: PU & PO- [0:17]
Eva Gosciejewicz: OO [0:32/0:33] & OO (kurz) bzw. OO+ [0:36/0:37] & sBH & OO [1:22]

22.55-0.50 und 2.20-4.05, SRF zwei:
Mavericks - Lebe deinen Traum {oder (laut IMDb): Mavericks} (Chasing Mavericks; USA 2012)
Elisabeth Shue: sD (zumind. re.) [ca. 0:06]
Leven Rambin: sBI od. sBH
(jeweils gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

23.55-1.35, SRF 1:
Nur 48 Stunden {wenn wie kabel-eins-Version; oder (wie bei ZDF-Version): 48HRS.} (48HRS. {so} = 48 Hours; USA 1982)
{auf ZDF-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
(mind.)
Annette O’Toole: nPU (könnte bildformatbedingt fehlen) [0:05] & sD(-) [0:32/0:33] & sD [1:07]
Begoña Plaza ?: "sB" [0:14(kurz) 0:15/0:16]
Denise Crosby: sexy (Unterhose) & (recht kurz) (seitl.) sD(-) (li.) [0:45] & OO(-) (rO[-]) [1:21] & (mind.) OO- [1:22 (recht kurz)]
Greta Blackburn: OO & (könnte bildformatbedingt fehlen) PO [0:12/0:13] & OO(-?) od. OH & PO [0:14]
Margot Rose: sexy (Slip) [0:47]
Olivia M. Brown: sNIP od. sCT- [1:12] & sCT(-) [1:26]
Suzanne M. Regard: sPO & OH [0:38 0:39]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD [0:32 0:33]
[unbekannt]: sexy (im Fernsehen) [0:45]
(oder überwiegend etwas früher, wenn - wie bei kabel eins - die kürzere Filmversion)

0.15-1.40, arte:
Suicide Tourist - Es gibt kein Entkommen (Selvmordsturisten = Manden uden fremtid / Mannen uten framtid / The Man with No Future; DAN/NOR/BRD/SWE o.J. [2019])
{aus Teilsichtung:}
Christine Albeck Børge: sBH mit sD & (kurz) Oops (re.) [1:08]
Tuva Novotny: sD (re.) [0:26] & (sNIP- ? &) sexy (Unterhose) [0:27] (kein sBH in ihrer einzigen bei Mr. Skin erwähnten Szene)

0.51-2.23 (auch Samstag, 1.24-2.56), ORF 2:
Klinik _UNTER_ Palmen: Pakt mit dem Teufel (ÖST?/BRD © 1996)
Christine Reinhart: sD (re.) [1:01] & sD(-) [1:13] & (mind.) sD- (re.) [1:17]
Karin Thaler: sexy [0:06] & sNIP (li.) [0:07 (kurz)]
Philine Dumba: sUPS- [1:02 (kurz)]

0.55-1.45, hr:
Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Die Rückkehr (Thirteen [Episode 1]; GB/USA 2016)
Jodie Comer: OO- (rO-) [ca. 0:03 (sehr? kurz)] & OO- (lO- im Spiegel) [ca. 0:34] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.00-1.50, mdr:
WEISSENSEE: Die Rückkehr (BRD © 2013)
Hannah Herzsprung: sBA [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & OH- (ob. RÜ) [(0:22-)0:23(-)0:24]
[unbekannt]: OH- [0:11]

1.10-1.55, one:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 1: Wie eine Rose (Adult Material: [1.] Rosebud; GB © 2019)
Alex Jarrett: sBH (mit sD) [0:18] & sexy [0:23]
Hayley Squires: sD(-) [0:00] & sBH(-) [0:02 0:03] & sexy [0:04] & sBH(-) [0:05-0:06 0:07 0:08] (& Fake-"OO" [0:09/0:10]) & sD [0:15-0:16] & sD(-) [0:27 (0:28)] & sD (re.) [(0:29-)0:30]
Siena Kelly: sexy [0:08 (recht kurz)] & sNIP & sD (re.) & (kurz) Oops- (re.) [0:20] & sD [0:33 0:34 0:37 0:38 0:40 0:42 (0:43)] & (mind.) sexy (PO- ?) [0:44] & (mind.) sexy [0:45]
Timmika Ramsay: sBH od. "sB" (mit sD) [0:01 0:02-0:03] & sD [0:35 0:38 (0:40)]
[unbekannt]: OH+ [0:41]
[... Unbekannte]: sPO bzw. sBI (z.T. nur Bik.-Obertl.) bzw. sBA bzw. sexy

1.43-3.18, ORF 1:
Dope (USA 2015)
(mind.)
Chanel Iman: sD(-) & OH(-) & sPO [ca. 0:37] & OO(-/+?) (im Wasser) [...] & sPO & OO [ca. 0:44f.] & OO & (mind.) sPO- [ca. 0:47f.] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangaben von Mr. Skin)

1.55-2.45, one:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 2: Trocken wie die Wüste (Adult Material: [2.] Dry For Wet; GB © 2019))
Hayley Squires: (Fake-"OO" [0:09 (recht kurz)] & Fake-"OH" (in Video) & sexy ? [0:11] &) sD(-) (re.) (in Video) [0:14] & sBH [0:18/0:19] & OH- (& Fake-"OO") [0:23 (jew. recht kurz)] & sD [0:23/0:24] & sBH (auf Foto) [0:28 (recht kurz)] & sD [0:38] & sUPS- (kurz) & sD [0:39] & sD [0:40 0:41-0:42 (0:43)]
Siena Kelly: sD(-) [0:02] & sD [(0:27(recht kurz) 0:28) 0:41-0:42] & sD(-) [0:43 (recht kurz)]

2.10-3.45, PULS 4:
rings (USA 2017)
Aimee Teegarden: sD(-) [0:14 ca.0:25(kurz)] & sD(-) bzw. sD (?) [0:26-0:28]
Matilda (Anna Ingrid) Lutz: sPO(-) [0:09] & sD(-) [1:06 (recht kurz)] {kein sBH}

ca. 2.30-2.55 und 4.45-5.05, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Reich & Schön (BRD 2006)
Nina Vorbrodt: sBH [0:03] & sexy [0:06-0:07]

2.40-3.35, hr:
Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Der verlorene Bruder (Thirteen [Episode 3]; GB/USA 2016)
Katherine Rose Morley: sNIP & sD [ca. 0:09] (gemäß Bildern und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)
[(noch) unbekannt]: OH- (gemäß Szenenbeschreibung)

2.45-3.30, one:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 3: Wie eine Mum (Adult Material: [3.] Hayley; GB © 2019)
Hayley Squires: sBH [0:00] & sD (re.) [0:04] & sD(-) [0:09 0:10-0:11] & sD (li.) [0:14] & "nPU-NA" od. nPU- [0:20]
Siena Kelly: sD [(0:12-)0:13 (0:14) 0:21(li.)] & sexy [0:22] & ~OH [0:33] & sexy [0:34 (recht kurz)]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: PU (auf Fotobild) [0:01] bzw. OH bzw. sPO [0:22] bzw. sBH (auf Fernsehbildsch.) [0:28]

ca. 2.55-3.15 und 5.05-5.25, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Märchen (BRD 2006)
Nina Vorbrodt: sBH (auf Foto) [0:06] & sexy [0:10] & sD [0:12-0:14 (0:15)] & sexy [0:21]
Shirin Soraya: sBH (in Video) [0:09] & sD [(0:16-)0:17]

ca. 3.15-3.35, SAT.1:
Sechserpack: Total Verknallt {so} (BRD 2007)
Emily Wood: sexy (?) [0:15]
Nina Vorbrodt: OH(-) (vlt. NA) [0:03] & sD(-) bzw. sNIP [0:10/0:11] & sexy [0:20]
Shirin Soraya: sexy [0:15 0:17]

3.30-4.25, one:
Nur für Erwachsene, Episode 4: Fast wie echt (Adult Material: [4.] Deep Fake; GB 2019)
(mind.)
Hayley Squires: (Fake-"OO" &) sexy ? (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibung)
Timmika Ramsay: sexy ?

3.35-4.30, hr:
Thirteen - Ein gestohlenes Leben: Unter Verdacht (Thirteen [Episode 4]; GB/USA 2016)
Eleanor Wyld: sD+ (Oops- ?) (re.) [ca. 0:09] (gemäß Bild und Szenenbeschreibungen; Zeitangabe von Mr. Skin)

4.50-5.30, NITRO:
Baywatch - Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu: Schiffbruch (Baywatch: [1.8] Cruise Ship; USA © 1989)
Erika Eleniak: sexy [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) 0:03(-0:04) 0:06-0:08] & sNIP- [?] (li.) [0:11] & sBA [0:15 (0:16) 0:28] & sexy (bzw. sPO- ?) [0:29 0:30-0:31] & sBA [0:42-0:43]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [0:01(= Vorsp.) (0:15) 0:16]
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[drei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[etliche Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

5.00-5.50, ATV II:
Mit _Herz_ und Handschellen: Eishockey (BRD © 2003)
Elena Uhlig: sD bzw. sD(-) [0:20 0:21 0:22 0:30-0:31 0:34]
Susann Uplegger: sD [0:38(/0:39)]
[unbekannt]: OO+ (in Zschr.) [0:20]
5.25-6.55, mdr & 5.30-7.00, one:
Reiff für die Insel: Katharina und der große Schatz (BRD © 2015)
Tanja Wedhorn: sexy (Slip) [0:38 (1:11)]

5.30-6.25, NITRO:
Baywatch [- Die Rettungsschwimmer von Malibu]: Der Tod im Strandhotel (Baywatch: [1.9] The Cretin of the Shallows; USA © 1989)
Erika Eleniak: sexy [0:00 (= Vorsp.)] & sBA [mehrf.]
Holly Gagnier: sBI [0:26] & sexy [0:27] & sD(-) [0:35 0:38] & sD [0:39(sehr kurz) 0:40 0:41]
Shawn Weatherly: sBA [mehrf.]
[unbekannt]: sPO [0:00 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
[drei Unbekannte]: sPO(-) [0:00 (= Vorsp.; recht kurz)]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI bzw. sBA

5.40-6.20 (auch Samstag, 5.10-5.55), ATV:
Danni Lowinski!: Sie ist wieder da (BRD © 2014)
Annette Frier: sD od. sD(-) (li.) [0:28/0:29]
Caroline Maria Frier: sD [0:27]


----------



## Anonymos (22 Okt. 2022)

Samstag(/Sonntag), 22.(/23.) Oktober 2022: 

9.00-10.30 und 1.30-3.00, rbb:
Sommer in Rom (BRD © 2013)
Anna Julia Kapfelsperger: sD [0:52-0:54 0:55 0:56]
Esther Schweins: sNIP & (kurz) sPO- [0:07] & sCT(-) [0:08] & sD [0:14/0:15 0:17] & sNIP [0:27] & sBI [0:33-0:34]
Irina Wrona: sBI [0:33 0:34]
Mala Emde: sBI [0:33-0:35]
[... Unbekannte]: sBI [0:33 0:34]

9.30-10.20, hr:
Familie Dr. Kleist: Bitteres Glück (BRD © 2019)
Kim-Sarah Brandts: sexy [0:29]
Sarah Tkotsch: ([mind.] sD- bzw.) sD(-) od. sD (2x recht kurz) [(0:05/)0:06] (& sD- [0:17-0:18])

9.40-11.15, ORF III:
Kommissarin Seiler ermittelt - Die Stimmen {laut ORF; oder (wie bei RTL-Version) nur: Die Stimmen} (BRD 2003)
Julia Dietze: sexy [0:24] & OO [0:26] & sexy [0:30 1:10-1:11] & OH bzw. NA (?) [1:20] & sexy [1:24/1:25]
(Kea Könneker: möglicherweise sBI od. sBA u./od. sD - bedarf noch der (beim ORF nicht möglichen) Überprüfung, aber RTL sendet leider den Film schon seit einer Ewigkeit nicht mehr ...)

10.30-12.00, WDR:
Eine Robbe zum Verlieben (BRD © 2006)
Deborah Kaufmann: sD [0:10] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [0:12-0:13] & sD [0:17 (0:18)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; li. bzw. re. mit sD) [0:31 0:32 0:37] & sD [(0:42) 0:43-0:45] & sBI (mit sD) [0:45/0:46 0:47/0:48] & sD [0:50 0:56 (0:57) 0:58 1:00 1:01 1:02 (1:07 1:08)] & sBI (Bik.-Obertl.; mit sD) [1:19(/1:20)] & sD(-) od. sD (re.) [1:20]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD (re.) [1:19] bzw. sBI [1:20]

10.55-12.25, BR:
Schlaflos in Schwabing (BRD © 2012)
Mariele Millowitsch (50+): sD [(1:19-)1:20 1:21 (1:23)]

11.02-12.35, ORF 2:
Kronprinz Rudolf: Mayerling (Il destino di un principe; ÖST/BRD/ITA o.J. [2005 od. 2006])
Alexandra Vandernoot: OH(-) [0:00 (recht kurz)] (innerh. Rückbl.)
Hilde Dalik: sD [0:02 (0:03)]
Vittoria Puccini: OO (bzw. OO- (rO-; kurz)) [0:20(/0:21)] & OO(-) (lO[-]) & PO [0:31] & PU(-) (OO- (lO-) & (recht kurz) nPU) [0:32] & OH(+?) [1:24]
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) [0:03]
[unbekannt]: sD [0:02]

11.15-12.50, ORF III:
Kommissarin Seiler ermittelt: Untreu {laut ORF; oder (wie bei RTL-Version) nur: Untreu} (BRD 2004)
Ankie Beilke: OH- od. NA [0:36]
Jenny Ulrich [= Jennifer Ulrich]: sexy (?)
Katja Weizenböck [eigtl. Weitzenböck]: sBH [0:28] & OH(-) [0:39f.]

12.00-13.25, WDR:
Eine Robbe und das große Glück (BRD © 2007)
Deborah Kaufmann: sD [0:36 0:37 0:41] & sD(-)
Gesine Cukrowski: OH- [0:02 (recht kurz)]

12.15-13.40, ZDF:
_das_ GLÜCK _der_ ANDEREN (BRD © 2014)
(mind.)
Katja Bürkle: sNIP (li.)
Veronica Ferres: sD & sBA & sNIP & ...
[(noch ?) unbekannt]: sD(-) od. sD

13.40-15.10, ZDF:
Rosamunde Pilcher: Wahlversprechen und andere Lügen (BRD © 2015)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Kim-Sarah Brandts: sexy (?) [0:19]
Michaela May (60+): (mind.) sD- [0:46] & sNIP- (li.) [1:01]
[unbekannt]: sBI (mit sD) [0:18-0:19]

14.30-16.00, Das Erste:
Die Hochzeit auf dem Lande (BRD © 2002)
Gila von Weitershausen (50+): sD [0:13 0:15 (0:16 0:48)]
Lara Joy Körner: sexy [0:04 0:05] & OH- (RÜ von li. Seite) [0:39 (0:40)] & sexy [1:03 (recht kurz)] & OO- (lO-) [1:04 (sehr kurz)] & (mind.) OH- [1:06-1:07] & sBH [1:16]

16.30-18.25, SRF zwei:
Ich, Du und der Andere (You, Me and Dupree; USA 2006)
Kate Hudson: sBI (Bik.-Obertl.) [0:00-0:01] & sexy [0:02 0:15 0:24 0:25] & (mind.) sD- [1:03 (recht kurz)] & sBA (fast sBI) [1:17]

17.30-17.55, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ich verstehe (TWO and a half MEN: [1.7] If They Do Go Either Way, They're Usually Fake; USA 2003)
Kristin Dattilo: sPO [0:00]

17.55-18.20, PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Die Industrielle-Revolutions-Show (TWO and a half MEN: [1.8] Twenty-five Little Pre-pubers Without a Snoot-ful; USA 2003)
Marin Hinkle: sNIP [0:05]

ca. 18.20-19.15, kabel eins:
Hawaii Five-0: Der Anfang vom Ende (Hawaii Five-0: [9.11] Hala I Ke Ala O'i'ole Mai; USA © 2018)
{auf FSK16-Version beruhende Zeitangaben:}
Grace Park od. [unbekannt]: sBI [0:03 (= Vorsp.; sehr kurz)]
Michelle Borth: (mind.) sD- [ca. 0:20 0:21 0:22 0:23(kurz) 0:24]
Rochelle Aytes: sBH [ca. 0:12 (0:13)] & sexy [ca. 0:13]
[(jew.) unbekannt]: sD [ca. 0:18 (recht kurz)] bzw. sD(-) [ca. 0:20 (recht kurz)]

19.25-20.15, ZDF:
Der Bergdoktor: Verlorene Seelen, Teil 1 (BRD(/ÖST) © 2020)
{aus nicht durchgehender Sichtung:}
Janina Fautz: sexy [0:15]

19.45-20.15 (auch Sonntag, 15.35-16.00), PULS 4:
TWO and a half MEN: Ich kümmere mich um Prudence (TWO and a half MEN: [1.12] Camel Filters and Pheromones; USA 2004)
Lisa Arning: sexy [ca. 0:17]
Megan Fox: sexy [0:03-0:08 0:09] & sBI (z.T. mit sD) [0:09-0:12] & sexy [0:14] & sexy bzw. {:del ?} # sD [0:15-0:16] & sexy [0:17]


----------



## Anonymos (28 Okt. 2022)

Fortsetzung wird voraussichtlich erst irgendwann in der nächsten Woche möglich sein.


----------

